# Keeping in touch



## pippersmom

I wonder if we should all try to update on here every day or every few days on how we are all doing so that we know everyone is ok. I know we must all be stressed and worried about Covid 19. It's so scary listening to the news every day. I have a hard time not crying every time I hear about the loss of a life. Here in Ontario, we had a huge jump in reported cases in the past 24 hours, but they said that was to be expected because of people who had recently returned from March break, people who were advised not to travel but they did so anyways.😡
Social distancing is so hard , especially when we are so used to seeing our families and now we can't be together and we don't know how long this will go on for but obviously it's not ending anytime soon. I miss my family terribly. Haven't seen them in 3 weeks but we do skype and talk on the phone but it's still not the same 😕 . The twins will be turning 1 on May 8th and the way things are going right now I won't even be able to see them by then.  I just want life to be back to normal.


----------



## thesummergirl

It really is a scary time. Praying everyone will stay safe and that God will take this virus away very soon. I am happy to do the “quick check in”. ❤


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Checking in here from Northern Calif. - Glad to be back home. Dr appt went well - removal of stitches next week and if pathology comes back clear I should be done for at least 6 months! YAY!!!! Super Score! On my way home I stopped to pick up a prescription at Walmart and there was a clerk handing out rolls of TP. I got the last 6 pack! Life is good!!!🌺

Abella is so not use to staying home. I usually take her everywhere with me. She loves going visiting. 😟

Playing around with making masks.... Using scrap fabric I've been hoarding for years. Wish I had hoarded more elastic! LOL - My brother in law is modeling one of them. What do you think? 👍👎😷???


----------



## pippersmom

Poor Pipper. He's just so confused. He doesn't understand why Dad is home all the time now ( working from home ) but not sitting in the lazy boy with him or coming with us for our morning walk. He likes his normal routine and nothing is normal anymore.


----------



## pippersmom

Our numbers jumped overnight again. This is the biggest 24 hour increase we've had so far. It's really hard not to worry. I don't like this.


----------



## mylittleluna

This is chaos. Such a scary time. I'm so scared for my little baby. We don't go out but my stepson works at Home Depot and they are still open. He lives with us.


----------



## pippersmom

mylittleluna said:


> This is chaos. Such a scary time. I'm so scared for my little baby. We don't go out but my stepson works at Home Depot and they are still open. He lives with us.


I feel bad for you. This should be such a happy time for you because you now have the baby you waited so long for and you shouldn't have to worry about her catching this horrible disease. 
My daughter who has the twins has her teenage stepson living with them too and he works at Tim Hortons. As of today they sent him to live with his Mom and they told him he has to stay with his Mom until things are better. This was just too stressful for my daughter being worried about the babie's health.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you Kathy for this thread, its important to stay in contact, we can uplift one another 
We are doing well, just have cabin fever, can't go outdoors because its so cold here, it snowed yesterday 😣 where's Spring. 
I have been texting Charity to see how Ethan and their little family is doing.
She has been working from home for the last 3+ weeks, so yesterday I ask her what she has been up to, here is her reply 
Well, here's my day, I move from the dining room to the living room-so exciting!!!
I had to laugh because we are all in this together and if we don't laugh we will cry., no matter where we are in this big world we all know eventually this will pass in time, it will be a different world when we walk out of our homes 
For now
I pray for those who are ill, those who are grieving, those who don't have $, those who are lonely, those who are homeless, those who fear.
I'm sending a scripture for you all. I love you dear friends



ISAIAH 41:13
For I am the LORD your God who takes hold of your right hand and says to you, Do not fear; I will help you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Abella's Mommy said:


> Checking in here from Northern Calif. - Glad to be back home. Dr appt went well - removal of stitches next week and if pathology comes back clear I should be done for at least 6 months! YAY!!!! Super Score! On my way home I stopped to pick up a prescription at Walmart and there was a clerk handing out rolls of TP. I got the last 6 pack! Life is good!!!🌺
> 
> Abella is so not use to staying home. I usually take her everywhere with me. She loves going visiting. 😟
> 
> Playing around with making masks.... Using scrap fabric I've been hoarding for years. Wish I had hoarded more elastic! LOL - My brother in law is modeling one of them. What do you think? 👍👎😷???
> 
> 
> View attachment 274202
> View attachment 274203
> View attachment 274202
> View attachment 274203


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Wow Paulann you are so talented, the face masks are awesome


----------



## mylittleluna

pippersmom said:


> I feel bad for you. This should be such a happy time for you because you now have the baby you waited so long for and you shouldn't have to worry about her catching this horrible disease.
> My daughter who has the twins has her teenage stepson living with them too and he works at Tim Hortons. As of today they sent him to live with his Mom and they told him he has to stay with his Mom until things are better. This was just too stressful for my daughter being worried about the babie's health.


I know! My stepson lost his mom two years ago. He is 18 now but lives with us. There is no place to send him.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

*😂!!!*


----------



## Abella's Mommy

And one more: "Laughter is the best medicine"


----------



## Matilda's mommy

🤣😂


----------



## angel's mom

I am doing better. Got out and did some yard work yesterday. I'm retired from full-time work but do have a very small bookkeeping business. Today I'm working on March's books. It feels good to be productive. I'm looking forward to our family's first Zoom gathering tomorrow night. Today's a good day.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Lynne, Im looking forward to hearing all about your Zoom gathering..

Northern Calif:
We are in week 3 of shelter in place. I laugh at my daughter as every hour I get a new text from her with a picture of some new nook she has found to reorganize and clean. Her four kids are now used to the online classes and don't need very much supervision.

We are being told our curve has started leveling off. This is encouraging news. I just fear people will start ignoring the shelter in place law. Especially since it is sunny and beautiful with days in the low 70's. So many here and around the world in need of our prayers - this is heart breaking. Hopefully a cure will be found very soon. Stay safe SM family.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

View attachment 274226


----------



## pippersmom

Paulann I hope you're right that your curve is starting to level off. We're not there yet. Our cases are nothing like the U.S. but it can go that way if people don't start the social distancing. Some people are really good at it but I still see groups of people standing around chit chatting. We don't have a shelter in place law, we're just supposed to keep 6 feet between people. I wish they would make us shelter in place. All schools and non essential businesses have been closed for 3 weeks now. Tomorrow our government is going to release an estimated projection on how this might play out. They said it's going to be scary. Maybe then people will take this more seriously.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy
The curve leveling is for the Bay Area only - we have been on lock down the longest - other counties in Calif joined our lock down last week. I'm hopefully optimistic that this trend will hold and spread to other areas. 

Do you think your government will announce a shelter in place during tomorrows meeting? I can understand why making that decision is so hard and serious. Economically it is terrifying what it has done to our economy. I really think we will see the suicide rate go up sharply as people can't pay their bills any longer or provide for their family. The heart attack rate has already increased sharply. This is truly very very sad situation. We need to encourage and care for one another as best we can and PRAY!

_"Such is the power of adversity. It brings even the strongest and most stubborn of us to our knees. It causes us to loosen our grip on those things that are of little value and cling tightly to the One we know can deliver us."_


----------



## pippersmom

OMG our news just said this pandemic could last up to 18 months or 2 years!!!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom

There is now a confirmed case in our small town. Now I'm terrified.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I'm going to put up my outside Christmas decorations and lights around my outside windows, gutters and doors! Maybe even throw in some Valentines and 4th of July???
SMILES desperately needed these days!


----------



## maggieh

I've been going on walks every day - usually about two miles - and yesterday, this was along the path. Kids along the path have also been doing lots of chalk drawings, which are wonderful!


----------



## Nicole_lg85

thesummergirl said:


> It really is a scary time. Praying everyone will stay safe and that God will take this virus away very soon. I am happy to do the “quick check in”. ❤


Your pup on the left looks like my little one! How big is he? How much does he weigh? Do you have more pics?


----------



## pippersmom

Today is one of my granddaughter's 10th birthday. Since we all can't be together for her birthday we got in our own cars decorated with balloons and Happy Birthday banners and drove past her house like a parade, honking horns and throwing candy and birthday presents out on her front lawn for her. She was very happy with that.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy,
How fun & special! 
I love how creative people get in times of need. I'm sure your granddaughter will remember this birthday for a very long time! I hope they took some pictures of the caravan driving by. I would love if you could post one in memory of this special 10th Birthday. I'm really hoping this will be over by the time the twins have their one year birthday - Grandma needs to attend that special day!


----------



## jane and addison

I have been posting my status on Facebook each morning. I could also do the same here if it is needed. It is good just to know what is going on with each. Stay safe, prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

Well today was exciting. I got to see my oldest granddaughter and the twins. My daughter came over and they sat at one end of my yard and I sat at the other end. It's the first time I've seen them in 4 weeks! It's not as good as a normal visit where I can play with and hold the babies but it's better than nothing. My oldest granddaughter gave me an " air hug" when they left. That's what she called it. She hugged the air at the other side of my yard and told me that it was me she was hugging. That air hug felt so good. ❤


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Well today was exciting. I got to see my oldest granddaughter and the twins. My daughter came over and they sat at one end of my yard and I sat at the other end. It's the first time I've seen them in 4 weeks! It's not as good as a normal visit where I can play with and hold the babies but it's better than nothing. My oldest granddaughter gave me an " air hug" when they left. That's what she called it. She hugged the air at the other side of my yard and told me that it was me she was hugging. That air hug felt so good. ❤


Kathy, I am so happy for you - what a wonderful treat! I am also very jealous.
🌺 💖


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> I have been posting my status on Facebook each morning. I could also do the same here if it is needed. It is good just to know what is going on with each. Stay safe, prayers and hugs.


Sue,
I would like if you could post your updates here on SM in addition to Facebook. I for one am not on Facebook at this time. I agree it is good to know what is going on in each of our lives and encouraging one another. I'm guessing you are probably under "House Arrest" like most of the country. Stay safe - Sending socially acceptable hugs. 🐶 🐾


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Major Cabin fever! Very dreary day here in Northern Calif - cloudy & pouring rain. Miss the sun. Miss neighbors walking their dogs and stopping to chit chat and smell the flowers - even sending some home with fresh picked bouquets.

Whats with this latest news telling us to not to even go to the grocery store or pharmacy? I guess they are putting us all on diets and assuming we have unlimited supplies of our mediations? I"m wondering if I should dig up some of my much loved flower beds and plant veggies? Several of our counties now have requirements to wear masks when outside. Seems strange as we are not suppose to be outside.


----------



## edelweiss

I have planted my above ground garden- only one but tightly planted. I am putting out my urns w/cucumbers this week, instead of my normal flowers. I do believe we are in this for the long haul. I have several very large pots planted w/citrus & tomatoes. I want to plant a few more veggies soon but the rain is holding me back. I want to be self-sustaining, whatever that means.


----------



## pippersmom

It's funny because I had just said to my husband that too bad we couldn't plant a veggie garden and then we wouldn't have to worry about groceries very much but to plant a garden you need seeds and to buy seeds you need stores open that sell them. . I want the world back to normal and sometimes get scared that isn't ever going to happen.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Cabin fever here also, its still cold , snowed yesterday but melted. 
I am sooooooooo looking forward to sitting out on our porch.
I keep reminding myself that things could be worse.
Yesterday Tammy and Charity and Lorin and I spent about 1/2 hour on zoom.
I was able to see Ethan and show him I still have the sloths he had gave me from Christmas 
He's looking so grown up 
Charity was looking so pretty, her hair is so long, and then their was Tammy in her pjs🤣 mind you it was 2 pm
Tammy has her little puppy, it was awesome seeing how he is growing, she taught him to roll over, soooo cute
Dementruis my older 8 year old has been staying out there, his momma is still working at a child day center.

Lorin went to Wal-Mart this morning, they have changed everything, only 20 people in the store at a time, one person per cart, he said the aisles were blocked off so you could only go one way.
You had to have 6ft apart, he said the shelves were full, except the toilet paper, of course there hasn't been any for weeks 
We are trying to only shop every two weeks, tomorrow is senior day at Costco so Lorin will go one last time, we need the pee pads there and a few things.
We have our prescriptions filled and when they are do its drive up at Walgreens 
Our vet sent a text he is open, but he will talk with you by phone before he decides if he is to see you, except emergency visits.

I have two boxes of masks because of Ethan, so I am going to put a few masks( with gloves on ) in gallon bags and a couple rolls of toliet paper and put them on a few of my neighbors porches normally I give them gifts but they will use these for sure and later after all this is behind us we will get a good belly laugh 

I can see how people would become depressed especially when the weather is so overcast and cold
Just want you to know I am holding you each up in prayer 
The next to weeks are going to be scary for sure


----------



## jane and addison

All is well here in Central Ohio except that its raining so no dog walks for now. Its hard to not be depressed when its cloudy and gloomy. My two love going for walks and that has been my only outings since March 15. My adult children bring my all I need. I will try to post a picture of Tinkerbelle (Belle) and Peter Pan (Petey) at Christmas Time. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## thesummergirl

Things in Va are challenging, as I’m sure many of feel in your own areas. I’m constantly astounded, disheartened and genuinely ticked off at the selfishness of people who refuse to stay home and opt to socialize or shop instead. I took flowers to my my Dads grave over the weekend (in remembrance of his birthday), as I knew the cemetery would be empty and it’s in a park area. No need to worry about social distancing there. It was the first time I’d started my car in a couple of weeks, and thankfully it turned on without issue. Anyway, while I was out I drove around for about another 15 minutes. The Home Depot parking lot was packed. It made me sick. The entitlement, selfishness... it’s just too much. Sorry, I’m not in a great headspace today. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Love to you all.


----------



## pippersmom

thesummergirl said:


> Things in Va are challenging, as I’m sure many of feel in your own areas. I’m constantly astounded, disheartened and genuinely ticked off at the selfishness of people who refuse to stay home and opt to socialize or shop instead. I took flowers to my my Dads grave over the weekend (in remembrance of his birthday), as I knew the cemetery would be empty and it’s in a park area. No need to worry about social distancing there. It was the first time I’d started my car in a couple of weeks, and thankfully it turned on without issue. Anyway, while I was out I drove around for about another 15 minutes. The Home Depot parking lot was packed. It made me sick. The entitlement, selfishness... it’s just too much. Sorry, I’m not in a great headspace today. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Love to you all.


We have people right on our street who are getting together in the evenings to socialize and they are letting their kids play together. This makes me sooooo angry. 😡


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I looked out my window earlier my next door neighbors were sitting outside next to one another like nothing's going on.
Mind you they are in their mid 60's, my one neighbor has diabetes and has had health issues, last week we had 6 neighbors all sitting together with grandkids running around their yard.
Lorin and I love our neighbors but we both agree we will not be apart of this.
This is how the conavirus will never end😶 
We each have a story don't we🤐


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> I looked out my window earlier my next door neighbors were sitting outside next to one another like nothing's going on.
> Mind you they are in their mid 60's, my one neighbor has diabetes and has had health issues, last week we had 6 neighbors all sitting together with grandkids running around their yard.
> Lorin and I love our neighbors but we both agree we will not be apart of this.
> This is how the conavirus will never end😶
> We each have a story don't we🤐


It really frustrates me because it's because of people like this that will keep the virus spreading. People just don't seem to understand what social distancing means.


----------



## jane and addison

Good Wednesday morning. We had thunder and rain last night. I put Petey's thunder shirt on him and he sleep thru the night. Stay in, stay safe and stay alive. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

In the past 24 hrs we have had the biggest jump so far in cases. 😟


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> In the past 24 hrs we have had the biggest jump so far in cases. 😟


Stay safe, stay in Hugs.


----------



## jane and addison

Friday morning April 10. Feels like February 10 here , cold (30 and 40 ) cloudy. I and the dogs are well. Just got a big (16lb ) bag of dog food from Chewy's. It is sitting in the garage till I feel sure i can bring it in safely. Prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## pippersmom

It snowed here overnight and is freezing cold outside. When my husand walked Pipper this morning he came home and told me about a huge gathering he saw on the street. As I was getting angrier and angrier about this gathering of "people" he then laughed and told me the huge gathering was actually wild turkeys. He said there was at least 15 wild turkeys just walking down the street.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Our neighbors had their grandkids over this afternoon, everyone outside playing. 
It doesn't seem fair being I can't see mine.
I wish the police would be patrolling and see them.


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Our neighbors had their grandkids over this afternoon, everyone outside playing.
> It doesn't seem fair being I can't see mine.
> I wish the police would be patrolling and see them.


That's so annoying. It's because of people like this that the virus will keep spreading. Don't they realize that we all miss our families and we all would love to spend time with our families but the longer people don't practice social distancing, the longer we will be kept apart.


----------



## Abella's Mommy




----------



## jane and addison

It will be a strange Easter but I guess its our new normal. I hate this new normal. All is well here, Its to be cold/cool for the next week so no spring now. Happy Easter to all stay in stay healthy and stay alive. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I agree this will be a strange Easter. I will miss being at Easter services and watching all the kids having their Easter egg hunt afterwards.... and the fellowship. Most of all I am missing my family and grandkids. Praying this will be over soon.

On my short morning walk with Abella one of my neighbors did this. So very appropriate this year.


----------



## pippersmom

Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

*HAPPY EASTER*
_"He is not hear: for he is risen, as he said. Come, see the place where the Lord lay. And go quickly, and tell his disciples that he is risen from the dead."_
Matthew 28: 6-7


----------



## jane and addison

I agree this is a strange Easter. Jane always loved Easter and spring. Stay safe and stay alive . Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

Our small town just had a second confirmed case.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I see a theme going on here!
🌺🌸🌻🌷


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I really think Abella is bored. I feel sorry for her. She is used to going everywhere with me and loves meeting new people and being on the go. Now it seems she spends most of her time napping and wanting to be on my lap - Sadly the highlight of her day seems to be getting fed & groomed. I try and entertain her but I feel I am failing miserably. Perhaps I'm projecting my feelings on to her? Both of us are looking forward to "normal" life again..........SOON!
🐶 🐾


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> I really think Abella is bored. I feel sorry for her. She is used to going everywhere with me and loves meeting new people and being on the go. Now it seems she spends most of her time napping and wanting to be on my lap - Sadly the highlight of her day seems to be getting fed & groomed. I try and entertain her but I feel I am failing miserably. Perhaps I'm projecting my feelings on to her? Both of us are looking forward to "normal" life again..........SOON!
> 🐶 🐾


Are you allowed to still take her out for walks. Poor girl would have no idea why she can't go places and meet people. We still walk Pipper but I'm starting to find it's getting too scary . There are people all over the place so we always cross to the other side of the road when we see someone coming but it kind of annoys me that we are always the ones to cross the street. I feel like the people coming towards us on the sidewalk have no intentions of crossing to keep a distance between us. I still see them walking in large groups too even though there is supposed to be no more than 2 people together and you have to be from the same household. I almost would like to stop the walks but worried it would stress Pipper out too much. He's already so confused with my hubby working from home and can sense things aren't normal so I want to keep some routine in his life. Sure would be nice to not find a walk stressful.


----------



## jane and addison

My Daughter brought me Easter diner she stayed and ate with me and we face timed with my 3 month old Great- grand daughter who lives in Chicago. All in all a very nice Easter.


----------



## edelweiss

Add, so happy for you! It makes me smile!


----------



## jane and addison

[QUOTE="edelweiss, post: 4208344, me
Add, so happy for you! It makes me smile!
[/QUOTE]All is well here. Glad the face time made you smile. Smiles are important now.Stay in , stay healthy and stay alive. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## thesummergirl

Just checking in on everyone. Thought I’d share a quick story about the weekend with you. I was looking out the window yesterday and saw a lab run fast down the street and then a truck going quickly too. I threw on some clothes and went in search. It was a neighbors newly adopted dog who is very scared. He’s a beautiful dog, but he’s very timid. The truck that I’d seen was another neighbor who’d seen him get loose. We kept sight of him for about 3 hours ( tracking him down roads and watching the woods), but we could not catch him. The owner was not home, but animal control was able to reach them and they came to us. The pup was so excited to see the owner, but wouldn’t get in the car or come to him. God put it on my heart to tell him to lay down on the grass, and sure enough, the pup came over to him. Hallelujah! I got to meet several neighbors and most kept a good distance. I admit, I am a bit fearful that I may have gotten exposed to this virus during the interaction, but truly the odds are incredibly small considering the distance between us etc. I guess if I do get sick, then at least we can know we helped a pup in the process. Hopefully, I’m just allowing worry to take over my thoughts, and all will be okay.

On a side note, has anyone heard from Sue? Just wonder if she retreated to her cabin or is safe and tucked away in NY? Praying she (and all of you guys) are doing well. Stay safe everyone, and much love. You guys are truly my village and my happy place.


----------



## jane and addison

thesummergirl said:


> Just checking in on everyone. Thought I’d share a quick story about the weekend with you. I was looking out the window yesterday and saw a lab run fast down the street and then a truck going quickly too. I threw on some clothes and went in search. It was a neighbors newly adopted dog who is very scared. He’s a beautiful dog, but he’s very timid. The truck that I’d seen was another neighbor who’d seen him get loose. We kept sight of him for about 3 hours ( tracking him down roads and watching the woods), but we could not catch him. The owner was not home, but animal control was able to reach them and they came to us. The pup was so excited to see the owner, but wouldn’t get in the car or come to him. God put it on my heart to tell him to lay down on the grass, and sure enough, the pup came over to him. Hallelujah! I got to meet several neighbors and most kept a good distance. I admit, I am a bit fearful that I may have gotten exposed to this virus during the interaction, but truly the odds are incredibly small considering the distance between us etc. I guess if I do get sick, then at least we can know we helped a pup in the process. Hopefully, I’m just allowing worry to take over my thoughts, and all will be okay.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone heard from Sue? Just wonder if she retreated to her cabin or is safe and tucked away in NY? Praying she (and all of you guys) are doing well. Stay safe everyone, and much love. You guys are truly my village and my happy place.


Sue and Jim are in New York and all is well as of our last Facebook message.


----------



## edelweiss

Bridget--
Sue is in NY---she is fine! 
She doesn't come here much because SM allows advertising for buying puppys now since we have this new format. I feel the same way but have not taken the step YET to stay away. I feel like I need my family here to help me get through the "Lisi story." I can't say anything about the future though. 
I even saw a question from a new person about suggestion for breeding her dog. I suggested she take it down as it violates rules, but I also violate rules sometimes but in a different way. 
I am so happy w/you about the dog getting rescued---you know my heart on that topic. Love you.


----------



## pippersmom

edelweiss said:


> Bridget--
> Sue is in NY---she is fine!
> She doesn't come here much because SM allows advertising for buying puppys now since we have this new format. I feel the same way but have not taken the step YET to stay away. I feel like I need my family here to help me get through the "Lisi story." I can't say anything about the future though.
> I even saw a question from a new person about suggestion for breeding her dog. I suggested she take it down as it violates rules, but I also violate rules sometimes but in a different way.
> I am so happy w/you about the dog getting rescued---you know my heart on that topic. Love you.


Glad to hear Sue is good.


----------



## pippersmom

thesummergirl said:


> Just checking in on everyone. Thought I’d share a quick story about the weekend with you. I was looking out the window yesterday and saw a lab run fast down the street and then a truck going quickly too. I threw on some clothes and went in search. It was a neighbors newly adopted dog who is very scared. He’s a beautiful dog, but he’s very timid. The truck that I’d seen was another neighbor who’d seen him get loose. We kept sight of him for about 3 hours ( tracking him down roads and watching the woods), but we could not catch him. The owner was not home, but animal control was able to reach them and they came to us. The pup was so excited to see the owner, but wouldn’t get in the car or come to him. God put it on my heart to tell him to lay down on the grass, and sure enough, the pup came over to him. Hallelujah! I got to meet several neighbors and most kept a good distance. I admit, I am a bit fearful that I may have gotten exposed to this virus during the interaction, but truly the odds are incredibly small considering the distance between us etc. I guess if I do get sick, then at least we can know we helped a pup in the process. Hopefully, I’m just allowing worry to take over my thoughts, and all will be okay.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone heard from Sue? Just wonder if she retreated to her cabin or is safe and tucked away in NY? Praying she (and all of you guys) are doing well. Stay safe everyone, and much love. You guys are truly my village and my happy place.


I worry too just like you do. Even if the odds are extremely small I always think "what if". It's just my nature to worry a lot and I don't like it and am trying really hard to stop.
Happy news that all is well with the dog.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Yesterday, Easter, was hard for me. I started out the day positive. I groomed Abella then watched the Easter church services online (a blessing). Shared some Facetime with both of my daughters and grandkids. But as the day progressed my daughter in Santa Clara kept texting me pictures and videos of all the festivities. Easter egg hunt, kids exploring the contents of their Easter baskets, obstacle coarse set up in the bak yard, family playing board games, grandkids helping my daughter make an amazing looking Easter dinner then all praying before dinner around the table. Somehow all these videos, pictures and texts made me sad.........I know my daughter sent them to me so I'd feel a part of the festivities. But I ended up just being reminded what I was missing out on. Does this make any sense? Am I just being selfish & feeling sorry for my lonely self? Maybe I just need a good nights sleep and everything will look better in the morning.


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> Yesterday, Easter, was hard for me. I started out the day positive. I groomed Abella then watched the Easter church services online (a blessing). Shared some Facetime with both of my daughters and grandkids. But as the day progressed my daughter in Santa Clara kept texting me pictures and videos of all the festivities. Easter egg hunt, kids exploring the contents of their Easter baskets, obstacle coarse set up in the bak yard, family playing board games, grandkids helping my daughter make an amazing looking Easter dinner then all praying before dinner around the table. Somehow all these videos, pictures and texts made me sad.........I know my daughter sent them to me so I'd feel a part of the festivities. But I ended up just being reminded what I was missing out on. Does this make any sense? Am I just being selfish & feeling sorry for my lonely self? Maybe I just need a good nights sleep and everything will look better in the morning.


These are all part of how we are feeling about our new normal. I also missed not having my entire family here. as in the past. All holidays are hard since my wife passed three years ago but we must keep on keeping on. I do it all for my adult children and the dogs. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## edelweiss

Abella's Mommy said:


> Yesterday, Easter, was hard for me. I started out the day positive. I groomed Abella then watched the Easter church services online (a blessing). Shared some Facetime with both of my daughters and grandkids. But as the day progressed my daughter in Santa Clara kept texting me pictures and videos of all the festivities. Easter egg hunt, kids exploring the contents of their Easter baskets, obstacle coarse set up in the bak yard, family playing board games, grandkids helping my daughter make an amazing looking Easter dinner then all praying before dinner around the table. Somehow all these videos, pictures and texts made me sad.........I know my daughter sent them to me so I'd feel a part of the festivities. But I ended up just being reminded what I was missing out on. Does this make any sense? Am I just being selfish & feeling sorry for my lonely self? Maybe I just need a good nights sleep and everything will look better in the morning.


Paulann, my heart goes out to you! Your feelings are very real and should not be ignored. I know many feel the same way as though they are being "cheated" out of what they love. I am glad you can speak it out & recognize it. Suppressing feelings can cause all kinds of problems & damage that often resurface in our physical well being.
I am not one of those people who can ignore my inner promptings---I have to deal w/things on a deeper level before I can put to bed negativity & wake up optimism. I think it is always best to march right through the middle of a storm & get to the other side---it is just w/this crisis we don't know how long that journey will be. Not knowing is always one of the hardest parts.
We are created with a desire for community/friendship/family or fellowship and it is as important for our soul as food is for our body. I have had years of practice & I still struggle with these feelings. . . sometimes it is no fun being a human being. Elizabeth Elliot was fond of saying "it is too bad, that when God redeemed our souls that HE did not pitchfork our bodies to heaven!" Big hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Yesterday, Easter, was hard for me. I started out the day positive. I groomed Abella then watched the Easter church services online (a blessing). Shared some Facetime with both of my daughters and grandkids. But as the day progressed my daughter in Santa Clara kept texting me pictures and videos of all the festivities. Easter egg hunt, kids exploring the contents of their Easter baskets, obstacle coarse set up in the bak yard, family playing board games, grandkids helping my daughter make an amazing looking Easter dinner then all praying before dinner around the table. Somehow all these videos, pictures and texts made me sad.........I know my daughter sent them to me so I'd feel a part of the festivities. But I ended up just being reminded what I was missing out on. Does this make any sense? Am I just being selfish & feeling sorry for my lonely self? Maybe I just need a good nights sleep and everything will look better in the morning.


Paulann it makes perfect sense to me because it's exactly how I've been feeling. It's hard not to get so discouraged when it seems like there is no end in sight to social distancing and this virus anytime soon.


----------



## edelweiss

Just take a look at this article. . . . it may help some:


https://elemental.medium.com/if-there-was-ever-a-time-to-activate-your-vagus-nerve-it-is-now-2227e8c6885b


----------



## jane and addison

Happy Wednesday all. How goes it. All good here just cold. Where is spring? Stay in , stay healthy and stay alive. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> Happy Wednesday all. How goes it. All good here just cold. Where is spring? Stay in , stay healthy and stay alive. Prayers and hugs.


It was snowing here today. I'm starting to look forward to my hummingbirds coming back. They should be back within a couple of weeks. I think I will put my feeder up this weekend in case we have an early arrival. Sure hope it warms up for them.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Not to brag but it was 80 yesterday and today. 
I Have been busy washing windows inside and out and scrubbing the window screens to let the sunlight & fresh air in - Scrubing/cleaning continues! 
I love the warmth of the sun! 🌞


----------



## pippersmom

I put out my hummingbird and oriole feeders this morning in case we get some early arrivals but now its snowing again. I think I just jinxed it. 😟


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, I am anxiously waiting to hear your hummingbirds have arrived. Those sure are amazing little birds and can brighten up anyones day. Here in Calif they stay around all year.

I am glad no human being has the power to "shut down" nature in all its glory!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, I am anxiously waiting to hear your hummingbirds have arrived. Those sure are amazing little birds and can brighten up anyones day. Here in Calif they stay around all year.
> 
> I am glad no human being has the power to "shut down" nature in all its glory!


I can't wait for them to get back. At least watching the birds will give me something different to do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Its hard to believe its Thursday already 🙄 we are doing well, our weather is getting better, it is ALWAYS nice to wake to blue skies 
Tomorrow my plan is to put all my yard ornaments out🤗
The girls have been going on walks, Geneva doesn't like long walks, little Maddie loves her walks, she gets home and then wants to go again 
We have been having barbecue and are sitting out on the porch 
Its still cooler 58 today, normally I would think that's to cold, when you have cabin fever everything changes.
The birds are out singing but its a little early for hummingbirds 
I hope you're all staying safe.


----------



## maggieh

Our weather forecast for tonight is 3 to 4 inches of snow! This should be the last gasp of winter!


----------



## jane and addison

I feel well but I had an emotional meltdown yesterday. Everything got under my last nerve. Doing better today have to remember that this is not just about me. Its hard to walk the dogs in this weather it rains every other day, cold in the 40's . Have a great weekend. Prayers and hugs. Stay in, stay healthy and stay alive.


----------



## edelweiss

Addison, I am truly feeling your pain. It is true that "some days the dragon wins!" I am glad today is a little better for you. At the moment I am just trying to remember that spring always follows winter, & summer always follows spring. . . Hold on tightly to hope; light a candle, and remember that you have many who care.


----------



## pippersmom

Addison I'm sorry that this is so hard for you. I think we all probably have some days worse than others so we all know how you're feeling. I'm sending you a virtual hug. Yesterday was the 2 year anniversary of losing my Mom so yesterday and the day before that were pretty rough days for me. I was feeling pretty low. Hopefully we get nice warm sunshine soon and I think that will help lift all our spirits.
On another note, today was my grandson's 4th birthday so we did the same thing for him that we did for his sister a few weeks ago...….we had a drive by parade. We all drove past his house honking our horns and threw candy and presents out the window at him. It's the closest thing to a party that we can have nowadays.


----------



## edelweiss

Kathy---love the idea of a parade. I am missing my grands so much. I facetime w/one of them but not the other---I often wonder "will I ever be able to hold them/cuddle them again?" Only God knows! 
My mom was burried on resurrection Sunday---I know that is unusual---but every Easter I am reminded that this life is only a small glimpse into what will one day be---and that I will see her again. I am also reminded over & over that the daughter of a lioness is also a lioness---she calls me to do my best, to be up-beat, to make something from nothing & always be grateful---what an amazing heritage I celebrate in her. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm feeling cabin fever something terrible tonight. 
First time I have felt this bad
I keep reminding myself that things could be worse right. I keep thinking one day at a time sometimes one second 

Addison I so understand 

Kathy that's so awesome you are making memories that one day you can smile about 
I knew it was going to be hard for you, one day at a time


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm feeling cabin fever something terrible tonight.
> First time I have felt this bad
> I keep reminding myself that things could be worse right. I keep thinking one day at a time sometimes one second
> 
> Addison I so understand
> 
> Kathy that's so awesome you are making memories that one day you can smile about
> I knew it was going to be hard for you, one day at a time


I guess we are all having our "down" days. We will have to remind ourselves everytime we are feeling sad about not being able to be with our families that it could always be worse.


----------



## jane and addison

I believe that we are just feeling sorry for our selves. Yesterday I tried to remember all the people that are working hard and scared for all of us. Prayers and Hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> I believe that we are just feeling sorry for our selves. Yesterday I tried to remember all the people that are working hard and scared for all of us. Prayers and Hugs.


Prayers and hugs to you too Addison. This is not an easy time. It's awful to have to almost be afraid to even go for a walk for fear that someone somehow will get too close. I always think " what if Pipper is in the middle of peeing and someone who doesn't follow the rules comes walking up behind us and gets too close". We almost need eyes in the back and sides of our heads.


----------



## angel's mom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Lynne, Im looking forward to hearing all about your Zoom gathering..
> 
> Northern Calif:
> We are in week 3 of shelter in place. I laugh at my daughter as every hour I get a new text from her with a picture of some new nook she has found to reorganize and clean. Her four kids are now used to the online classes and don't need very much supervision.
> 
> We are being told our curve has started leveling off. This is encouraging news. I just fear people will start ignoring the shelter in place law. Especially since it is sunny and beautiful with days in the low 70's. So many here and around the world in need of our prayers - this is heart breaking. Hopefully a cure will be found very soon. Stay safe SM family.


I am LOVING Zoom. We are meeting weekly, catching up, laughing and playing games. Since we live in different places and have different work schedules, Zoom allows us to get together more easily. If you haven't already, you should give it a try. The basic app is free for up to 100 attendees. The only down side to it is that it has a 40 minute limit. Not a problem though... you just sign back in for another 40 minutes.


----------



## angel's mom

pippersmom said:


> Well today was exciting. I got to see my oldest granddaughter and the twins. My daughter came over and they sat at one end of my yard and I sat at the other end. It's the first time I've seen them in 4 weeks! It's not as good as a normal visit where I can play with and hold the babies but it's better than nothing. My oldest granddaughter gave me an " air hug" when they left. That's what she called it. She hugged the air at the other side of my yard and told me that it was me she was hugging. That air hug felt so good. ❤


It's so hard not to get those hugs. I miss them so much.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

My neighbor was blessed by this random act of kindness - I thought I'd share with SM - This kind of story makes my heart smile while we are struggling to stay healthy physically, mentally, and spiritually. I hope its a blessing to you too! 

*An Incredible Act Of Kindness...*
I had to make a dreaded trip to the grocery store today & decided to go to Walmart. I masked up, gloved up, wiped down the cart & headed in. I shopped for my items, waited in line, & checked out. From start to finish the whole process took about an hour, maybe a little less. As I went to pay I opened my phone case/card holder only to discover that my card was not there! UGH!! I told the gal that I would have to come back, & asked if there was any way that my cart of groceries could be put on hold. The thought of having to do another full shopping trip really bummed me out, as I am trying my best to stay out of public places. I assured her I would be back ASAP & asked if she could please keep an eye on my cart so that no one put the items back. I moved the cart to a spot that was out of the way & left the store. Right as I got outside & the doors are closing behind me, I hear a gentleman’s voice saying “excuse me miss, excuse me”.. I turned around thinking that I had dropped something. He waved me over & said “come back in, I’ve got your groceries.” At first I was totally confused, & then he said it again & kept motioning for me to come back into the store. So I followed him back in & to the check stand. As he handed the gal his credit card to cover my groceries I said “thank you so much, what is your address & I’ll be right over with the cash!” The total was 68.98. He replied “no need, I’ve got you.” I was dumbfounded & shocked. Then as the reality of what this kind soul was doing for me set in, my eyes started to tear up. I begged him for his address, but he wouldn’t budge! I thanked him as much as I possibly could, but still felt it was inadequate. The only thing left that I could think of to say was “I just so happen to be an out of work hair dresser & I will pay this kind act forward in your honor.” He nodded his head & waved. He had a mask & sunglasses on so if our paths were to ever cross again I wouldn’t be able to recognize him. I hope so badly that he sees this post. I will never forget this & will act accordingly for the rest of my life. Thank you again kind sir... Amid this horrific tragedy there are invaluable lessons to be learned & changes to be made. I am saving this receipt from my experience today so I can be reminded every day! ♥🙏🏼👍🏼😇


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Paulann I LOVE your post,
I think that was a God wink.
Your such a kind friend I'm so glad you were blessed by that kind man.


----------



## edelweiss

Oh my dear lady----that is such an encouraging event! God is always before us even when it is dark or we don't know why He lets certain things happen---how kind for you to experience this & to share w/us. My heart finds hope in God alone.


----------



## pippersmom

It's snowing and blowing here today and feels like minus 7 😟


----------



## pippersmom

OMG this social distancing is getting to me so much that I "forgot" how my dryer works. I pretty much had a meltdown because I thought my dryer was broke and what am I supposed to do. I don't have a clothesline and I don't want a repair man to come to my house. It turns out that I "forgot" that you have to hold the START button down for *2 seconds *before it will start.. I was just quickly pushing it and was convinced it was broke because it wouldn't come on.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I so understand, this social distancing is so strange. 
Today we went to Costco for our two week run.
The line was sooooooo long.
We got there at around 7:15, the line was so long.
I noticed most of us oldies were wearing our masks, but there's always that few
who just don't want to follow the rules (like my neighbors)
We were able to get everything we went for even toliet paper 
While in line we were talking to a couple who told us that people were thinking they could 
just get in line without going to the back, while we were in line two different people thought it was the back of the line, 
I don't understand how they thought that because the line of people behind us was so long.

Two weeks ago they would only let one in when one left the store, today they let a lot of people in at once 
It was challenging to stay 6ft apart, every time someone came up on us, I made sure to go as close the wall or shelves 

So glad we only go out every two weeks, I really think all stores should require people to wear masks, if not they shouldn't be allowed to shop.


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> I so understand, this social distancing is so strange.
> Today we went to Costco for our two week run.
> The line was sooooooo long.
> We got there at around 7:15, the line was so long.
> I noticed most of us oldies were wearing our masks, but there's always that few
> who just don't want to follow the rules (like my neighbors)
> We were able to get everything we went for even toliet paper
> While in line we were talking to a couple who told us that people were thinking they could
> just get in line without going to the back, while we were in line two different people thought it was the back of the line,
> I don't understand how they thought that because the line of people behind us was so long.
> 
> Two weeks ago they would only let one in when one left the store, today they let a lot of people in at once
> It was challenging to stay 6ft apart, every time someone came up on us, I made sure to go as close the wall or shelves
> 
> So glad we only go out every two weeks, I really think all stores should require people to wear masks, if not they shouldn't be allowed to shop.


I wish we could get masks to wear here. I have seen a few people with them but don't know where they got them. Canada has had a shortage of masks . The healthcare workers have had to reuse theirs because there wasn't even enough for them.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> OMG this social distancing is getting to me so much that I "forgot" how my dryer works. I pretty much had a meltdown because I thought my dryer was broke and what am I supposed to do. I don't have a clothesline and I don't want a repair man to come to my house. It turns out that I "forgot" that you have to hold the START button down for *2 seconds *before it will start.. I was just quickly pushing it and was convinced it was broke because it wouldn't come on.


Sounds like something I would do and yes social distancing is also getting to me. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, I can make you a mask if you PM me your address. If you include your favorite color I can see if I have any fabric in that color. 🌺 🌻🌸


----------



## Abella's Mommy

BIG plans for today!

I have been living on soup since this "house arrest" started. A big pot lasts me all week. I have made chicken noodle, string bean, lentil, minestrone, and won ton. When my daughter found out she decided I need more variety so today she plans on dropping off some BBQ ribs and some other food she made for me.

What she doesn't know is that I have other plans for her. I am usually a law abiding citizen. But these times call for drastic measures. I have thought long and hard about this - I have outlined my plan of attack. I have gathered up duct tape, rope and hand cuffs - I have closed the blinds. I plan on "kidnapping" my daughter. At this point I need her more than her kids or husband do - after all they have had her every single day. Her husband is working from home so he can adequately care for the kids. And my oldest granddaughter is a fairly good cook (mac and cheese anyway). Perhaps I will let her go in a week or two or three....... So if you don't hear from me for a while you know why! 
😍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> BIG plans for today!
> 
> I have been living on soup since this "house arrest" started. A big pot lasts me all week. I have made chicken noodle, string bean, lentil, minestrone, and won ton. When my daughter found out she decided I need more variety so today she plans on dropping off some BBQ ribs and some other food she made for me.
> 
> What she doesn't know is that I have other plans for her. I am usually a law abiding citizen. But these times call for drastic measures. I have thought long and hard about this - I have outlined my plan of attack. I have gathered up duct tape, rope and hand cuffs - I have closed the blinds. I plan on "kidnapping" my daughter. At this point I need her more than her kids or husband do - after all they have had her every single day. Her husband is working from home so he can adequately care for the kids. And my oldest granddaughter is a fairly good cook (mac and cheese anyway). Perhaps I will let her go in a week or two or three....... So if you don't hear from me for a while you know why!
> 😍


Paulann thanks so much for the offer of making a mask. My daughter actually made me one but I feel like I can't breathe with it on. I wish I could get the surgical masks. I feel like it would be easier to breathe with them. Just you offering though really lifted my spirits today. I LOVE your idea of kidnapping your daughter. That put a smile on my face too. Now if it would only quit snowing and get warm out. 🌞


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Feeling a little down this afternoon, my daughter Tammy called and said she and our grandson Dementruis were going to stop by, we were sitting on our porch with the girls when they drove up.
My grandson gave me a air hug😶 I just wanted to give them hugs and kisses 😣 
We talked for a hour, but couldn't be close. I put some hard candy in a baggie and tossed it at him, he loves our time together, we use to color together and I would listen to his stories. 
I really miss that.
After they left, my door bell rang, when I opened the door, there stood Dementruis, he told me he had left me something on the table next to our door, he had drawn a picture for me😍
Just mousing my family this afternoon 🤐


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Feeling a little down this afternoon, my daughter Tammy called and said she and our grandson Dementruis were going to stop by, we were sitting on our porch with the girls when they drove up.
> My grandson gave me a air hug😶 I just wanted to give them hugs and kisses 😣
> We talked for a hour, but couldn't be close. I put some hard candy in a baggie and tossed it at him, he loves our time together, we use to color together and I would listen to his stories.
> I really miss that.
> After they left, my door bell rang, when I opened the door, there stood Dementruis, he told me he had left me something on the table next to our door, he had drawn a picture for me😍
> Just mousing my family this afternoon 🤐


I know how you feel Paula and I'm so sorry you're feeling sad. I haven't had outdoor distance visits in weeks now. Some of my grandchildren are too young to understand not to run up and give me a hug so those ones can't come by . The twins have been her once but they just kept trying to crawl away so it was pretty hard to have a visit. It's so depressing to think this could go on for a year or more until they come up with a vaccine. 
On another note, I've had a sore ear off an on for a week now. Actually I don't know if it's my ear or my jaw or what it is. Sometimes my ear hurts and sometimes it's just under the jawline below the ear. I keep hoping it will go away because I certainly don't want to have to go to the Dr.


----------



## jane and addison

Matilda's mommy said:


> Feeling a little down this afternoon, my daughter Tammy called and said she and our grandson Dementruis were going to stop by, we were sitting on our porch with the girls when they drove up.
> My grandson gave me a air hug😶 I just wanted to give them hugs and kisses 😣
> We talked for a hour, but couldn't be close. I put some hard candy in a baggie and tossed it at him, he loves our time together, we use to color together and I would listen to his stories.
> I really miss that.
> After they left, my door bell rang, when I opened the door, there stood Dementruis, he told me he had left me something on the table next to our door, he had drawn a picture for me😍
> Just mousing my family this afternoon 🤐


I know how you feel. Monday the 20th was my grandson's birthday, he is now 12. No birthday party this year. Better times are coming let all hang in there. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

_"I come to the garden alone - while the dew is still on the roses...."_
Sharing some pictures from this mornings stroll in my garden.
Happy Friday!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I need this one!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Paulann I LOVE your garden, your flowers are beautiful all the colors 
When I see pictures like this I think how wonderful Heaven will be, I can
only imagine 
Please take more pictures


----------



## pippersmom

The number of daily confirmed cases here isn't slowing down. 😢


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, The numbers going up isn't necessarily bad news. Here in Calif the numbers are going up too but the hospital admissions and deaths are going way down. The reason the numbers are going up here is because they are testing so many more people. My son in law and daughter were tested and showed positive. Kids aren't being tested but I'm pretty sure my grandkids had it too. In January their entire school closed down for a week as there were so many sick. The entire school was disinfected. Everyone just thought it was a bad season for the flu as no one even heard the term "CoronaVirus."

Last week a Stanford study came out that was conducted in Santa Clara (where my daughter lives). A large amount of the population in Santa Clara were tested and 1/3 showed they had had the virus - most didn't even know they had had it. Then a UCLA study also came out in LA area showing the same thing. This all means the virus is not nearly as "deadly" as it was thought to be and a lot now have "heard immunity" which is a good thing..... 

As testing increases the numbers will go up. Don't be alarmed! Just continue doing what you are doing.
🌺 😷


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Thinking.....
😎


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, The numbers going up isn't necessarily bad news. Here in Calif the numbers are going up too but the hospital admissions and deaths are going way down. The reason the numbers are going up here is because they are testing so many more people. My son in law and daughter were tested and showed positive. Kids aren't being tested but I'm pretty sure my grandkids had it too. In January their entire school closed down for a week as there were so many sick. The entire school was disinfected. Everyone just thought it was a bad season for the flu as no one even heard the term "CoronaVirus."
> 
> Last week a Stanford study came out that was conducted in Santa Clara (where my daughter lives). A large amount of the population in Santa Clara were tested and 1/3 showed they had had the virus - most didn't even know they had had it. Then a UCLA study also came out in LA area showing the same thing. This all means the virus is not nearly as "deadly" as it was thought to be and a lot now have "heard immunity" which is a good thing.....
> 
> As testing increases the numbers will go up. Don't be alarmed! Just continue doing what you are doing.
> 🌺 😷


Oh Paulann, did your daughter and son in law show symptoms? I hope they're feeling ok. Around here they are only testing people who are symptomatic and finally they starting doing all the long term care homes, since they are being affected the most. Since they aren't even testing people with mild illness our cases would be going up even more than they already are. The hospitalized cases are still going up daily too.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, They just thought they had a bad case of the flu like so many others thought too. They are in their mid forties and healthy.
Fortunately, my daughter has always had the rule that if anyone even has the sniffles we are not going to grandmas house "We can't make grandma sick!" They all know that when I get sick it lasts forever with my compromised immune system.


----------



## pippersmom

Paulann thank goodness they hadn't come to visit you at that time.
There was just another confirmed case reported in our small town. Population is only around 5,000 so it gets scary every time you hear of a confirmed case.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Paulann thank goodness they hadn't come to visit you at that time.
> There was just another confirmed case reported in our small town. Population is only around 5,000 so it gets scary every time you hear of a confirmed case.


I will not allow myself the luxury of being scared, That is not the way I want to live my life. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

My son just sent me a family picture taken on their front porch. Photographers are taking family pictures in front of peoples houses while practicing social distancing. Looking at his family picture just made me so sad. I miss everyone so much.😪


----------



## jane and addison

Today ( Monday April 27 ) is beautiful sunny and going up to 61. Pray all is well with all of you. Stay in, stay healthy and stay alive. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

It's beautiful and sunny here too Addison. Going up to 14 C which I think is around 57 F. I'll take that since last week it was snowing. The birds are outside checking out my birdhouses and Golden Finches are eating at the feeders. My orioles and hummingbirds should be back within the next week. Yay!!!!!! Funny how little things like watching the birds can brighten up a day!


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> It's beautiful and sunny here too Addison. Going up to 14 C which I think is around 57 F. I'll take that since last week it was snowing. The birds are outside checking out my birdhouses and Golden Finches are eating at the feeders. My orioles and hummingbirds should be back within the next week. Yay!!!!!! Funny how little things like watching the birds can brighten up a day!


I feel the same way. Hard to keep your spirits up in rain and cold. Hugs


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Thoughts from a discouraged grandma & Abellas Mommy:

*I feel like a leper that has to cross the street and yell "UNCLEAN, UNCLEAN"...except I'm not even sick!*
Isn't tyranny when you restrict the movement of *healthy* people? I can understand restricting the sick but why the healthy? This is America not the Soviet Union! I want to be free while alive.
Yes I'm getting very frustrated - man was made to work and not be locked up at home - Our Calif Governor just extended "house arrest" till end on May. Will he also pay everyones mortgage, utilities and buy them food since they can't work.... of coarse that would also be like the soviet union?


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thoughts from a discouraged grandma & Abellas Mommy:
> 
> *I feel like a leper that has to cross the street and yell "UNCLEAN, UNCLEAN"...except I'm not even sick!*
> Isn't tyranny when you restrict the movement of *healthy* people? I can understand restricting the sick but why the healthy? This is America not the Soviet Union! I want to be free while alive.
> Yes I'm getting very frustrated - man was made to work and not be locked up at home - Our Calif Governor just extended "house arrest" till end on May. Will he also pay everyones mortgage, utilities and buy them food since they can't work.... of coarse that would also be like the soviet union?


Canada has an emergency relief benefit for everyone out of work due to Covid. The government pays $2,000 a month. It's better than nothing coming in plus you are allowed to earn $1,000 a month on top of the $2,000 from the government. This helps people whose hours were just cut back due to lack of work. Does the U.S. have any financial relief programs for people out of work?


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thoughts from a discouraged grandma & Abellas Mommy:
> 
> *I feel like a leper that has to cross the street and yell "UNCLEAN, UNCLEAN"...except I'm not even sick!*
> Isn't tyranny when you restrict the movement of *healthy* people? I can understand restricting the sick but why the healthy? This is America not the Soviet Union! I want to be free while alive.
> Yes I'm getting very frustrated - man was made to work and not be locked up at home - Our Calif Governor just extended "house arrest" till end on May. Will he also pay everyones mortgage, utilities and buy them food since they can't work.... of coarse that would also be like the soviet union?


At my age (81) and my lungs (to much smoking before I quit) I would be a prime candidate for Covid19 so in the house I stay.Prayers and hugs.


----------



## maggieh

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thoughts from a discouraged grandma & Abellas Mommy:
> 
> *I feel like a leper that has to cross the street and yell "UNCLEAN, UNCLEAN"...except I'm not even sick!*
> Isn't tyranny when you restrict the movement of *healthy* people? I can understand restricting the sick but why the healthy? This is America not the Soviet Union! I want to be free while alive.
> Yes I'm getting very frustrated - man was made to work and not be locked up at home - Our Calif Governor just extended "house arrest" till end on May. Will he also pay everyones mortgage, utilities and buy them food since they can't work.... of coarse that would also be like the soviet union?


I’ve had five co-workers die. No one knows how they got sick because they had only been around “healthy” people. No one can assume they are healthy. Anyone who thinks it’s ok to roam freely, please stay away from me and anyone I care about.


----------



## Orla

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thoughts from a discouraged grandma & Abellas Mommy:
> 
> *I feel like a leper that has to cross the street and yell "UNCLEAN, UNCLEAN"...except I'm not even sick!*
> Isn't tyranny when you restrict the movement of *healthy* people? I can understand restricting the sick but why the healthy? This is America not the Soviet Union! I want to be free while alive.
> Yes I'm getting very frustrated - man was made to work and not be locked up at home - Our Calif Governor just extended "house arrest" till end on May. Will he also pay everyones mortgage, utilities and buy them food since they can't work.... of coarse that would also be like the soviet union?


Wow.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I completely understand the emotions on this. There are so many unknowns to this virus - Lives are at stake.... In more ways than one.
I'm not talking about roaming freely. Cant we be wise & practice social distancing, wear a mask, wash hands often don't touch face. etc.? And yes those with special health concerns do need to be home. 

I'm thinking maybe I can redeem myself in some of your minds if I post some more pictures of my garden? sure don't mean to offend anyone. Sending virtual hugs!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Back to my "Happy Place"
🌻 😷 🌺


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Back to my "Happy Place"
> 🌻 😷 🌺
> 
> 
> View attachment 274334
> View attachment 274330
> View attachment 274331
> View attachment 274332
> View attachment 274333
> View attachment 274334


Paulann your flowers are beautiful. Just keep looking at them and you will feel better. I feel better when I watch all the birds in my yard and am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my orioles and hummingbirds. Should be with the next week!!!!
I understand your frustration and how some days are worse than others. Some days I feel like throwing myself on the floor and having a tantrum like a little kid. I hate being away from my family but I also know that even when they do start to lift restrictions I am still going to be super cautious because we still don't know who could be infected out there. Our restrictions probably aren't even going to start to lift for months and months yet and sometimes it gets pretty discouraging but then I tell myself it could always be worse. I hope tomorrow you have a better day. I guess your idea of kidnapping your daughter didn't work out.


----------



## pippersmom

maggieh said:


> I’ve had five co-workers die. No one knows how they got sick because they had only been around “healthy” people. No one can assume they are healthy. Anyone who thinks it’s ok to roam freely, please stay away from me and anyone I care about.


Maggie I'm so sorry that you have had co workers die from this. This is awful. I hope you're doing ok.


----------



## pippersmom

Today Ontario has had the lowest number of confirmed cases in a month.


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> Back to my "Happy Place"
> 🌻 😷 🌺
> 
> 
> View attachment 274334
> View attachment 274330
> View attachment 274331
> View attachment 274332
> View attachment 274333
> View attachment 274334


With so much ugly in this world now we need to remember the beauty of it all. Hugs


----------



## pippersmom

Look who came for a visit today.....my daughter and her 3 girls. Don't worry, they are further away than it looks. I zoomed in with the camera. I needed this today since today would have been my Mom's birthday.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, What a blessing! I am so happy for you. Your daughter knew exactly what you needed. Happy Friday....Happy May Day! 
Love the picture too. The only one that is missing is Pipper with his new haircut. LOL!
🌺 🐶 🐾


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, What a blessing! I am so happy for you. Your daughter knew exactly what you needed. Happy Friday....Happy May Day!
> Love the picture too. The only one that is missing is Pipper with his new haircut. LOL!
> 🌺 🐶 🐾


Pipper was there too, he was just sitting back with me. He wanted to go see everyone so badly. He loves people that he knows. He doesn't understand why no one comes to visit anymore. I think he misses them just as much as I do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh Kathy the twins have grown they are toddlers now, where has time gone
What a wonderful day for all of you

We are no longer in lock down, yesterday we went to Petco and to the grocery store, on our way you couldn't 
believe all the cars, we really needed dog food and a few groceries, we have been in this one grocery store since all this but this time it was soooooo different 
oh my gosh I was so scared, no one was staying 6ft apart, it was unreal how many people who aren't 
taking things serious, the deli was open and a young man didn't have a mask on or gloves, what is the store thinking, so when we were ready to check out I ask the checker how she was doing, she said she was scared she would get the conavirus, at that moment I told her I was shocked at how unorganized the store was, I didn't feel safe, I also told her about the deli worker, she first ask me what he looked like and said she would talk to him, but then changed her mind and said if he had medical issues he wasn't required to wear a mask. WHAT???????
that worker could be risking his life by working with health issues, and our lives by not wearing gloves and a mask, needless to say I'm not shopping there
I learned a valuable lesson I'm only going out on senior hours, I realize we need to start slowly opening our country back up, but if this is reality we are in for many people who will be ill


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Kathy the twins have grown they are toddlers now, where has time gone
> What a wonderful day for all of you
> 
> We are no longer in lock down, yesterday we went to Petco and to the grocery store, on our way you couldn't
> believe all the cars, we really needed dog food and a few groceries, we have been in this one grocery store since all this but this time it was soooooo different
> oh my gosh I was so scared, no one was staying 6ft apart, it was unreal how many people who aren't
> taking things serious, the deli was open and a young man didn't have a mask on or gloves, what is the store thinking, so when we were ready to check out I ask the checker how she was doing, she said she was scared she would get the conavirus, at that moment I told her I was shocked at how unorganized the store was, I didn't feel safe, I also told her about the deli worker, she first ask me what he looked like and said she would talk to him, but then changed her mind and said if he had medical issues he wasn't required to wear a mask. WHAT???????
> that worker could be risking his life by working with health issues, and our lives by not wearing gloves and a mask, needless to say I'm not shopping there
> I learned a valuable lesson I'm only going out on senior hours, I realize we need to start slowly opening our country back up, but if this is reality we are in for many people who will be ill


I think if people could just be a bit more patient and not open up too soon we could beat this virus. By opening too soon we will probably have to start all over again from scratch as the cases rise again. The only thing that is going to re- open here on Monday is garden centres with curbside pickup only and some construction. Other than that it's still just essential services. I'm glad Ontario is being extra cautious.
It sounds like your shopping trip was so scary! Can you order online and have curbside pickup. That way you have no contact with anyone. That is what I do.
The twins turn 1 year old in 6 more days!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe how fast that has gone. They are doing so much cute stuff now and it makes me sad that I'm missing so much.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Today I'm going to pretend I'm going to my favorite outdoor cafe for brunch. I have everything set up in my backyard. Anyone want to join me?
🌺


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Today I'm going to pretend I'm going to my favorite outdoor cafe for brunch. I have everything set up in my backyard. Anyone want to join me?
> 🌺
> 
> 
> View attachment 274349


I'll be there 😷


----------



## jane and addison

It sure does get discouraging being stuck in like this but I believe its the only answer today. Stay in stay healthy and stay alive. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

Feeling a little down today. Mother's Day is coming up and I'm missing my Mom. The twins 1st birthday is on Friday and I'm missing them. My hummingbirds are usually back by now and I haven't seen any yet, same with the orioles. I tried to order Tylenol online with my grocery order and they have run out....seriously, you have got to be kidding. And to top it off it's supposed to snow on Saturday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, I'm sorry your having a rough day. I wish I could make it all better. Remember when we were little and our moms had that special ability? i'm sure your hummingbirds and the orioles are on their way to your feeders and will be there very soon - Perhaps they got sidetracked for a short spell in another yard that also desperately needed their encouraging appearance. 🐶 🐾🌺


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, I'm sorry your having a rough day. I wish I could make it all better. Remember when we were little and our moms had that special ability? i'm sure your hummingbirds and the orioles are on their way to your feeders and will be there very soon - Perhaps they got sidetracked for a short spell in another yard that also desperately needed their encouraging appearance. 🐶 🐾🌺
> 
> 
> View attachment 274361


Paulann, I love this Lockdown Laugh!!!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Feeling a little down today. Mother's Day is coming up and I'm missing my Mom. The twins 1st birthday is on Friday and I'm missing them. My hummingbirds are usually back by now and I haven't seen any yet, same with the orioles. I tried to order Tylenol online with my grocery order and they have run out....seriously, you have got to be kidding. And to top it off it's supposed to snow on Saturday!!!!!!!!


It never rains but what it snows.hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Paulann I would love to have tea with you.

Our state is no longer in lock down, 🤗 we are very careful when we are out.
Still only going grocery shopping but we are going out tomorrow to buy flowers for our yard.
We will be 6ft apart and wearing masks.
My son invited us out to his farm for Mothers day, after talking with hubby we are going to go, but.....
Tim promises it will be just him and his girlfriend. 
It would deviate me not being able to be with my family, for my mental health I need this.
I'm anxious to sit out on his deck, watching the horse's, holding his little chicks, and just enjoying the peace and beauty 
of the country. He has the most beautiful land, mountains and meadows. 

In the next week or so I will see Tammy but will not be around more than maybe 4 at a time.
For me I have made the decision to be careful but be with my family.


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Paulann I would love to have tea with you.
> 
> Our state is no longer in lock down, 🤗 we are very careful when we are out.
> Still only going grocery shopping but we are going out tomorrow to buy flowers for our yard.
> We will be 6ft apart and wearing masks.
> My son invited us out to his farm for Mothers day, after talking with hubby we are going to go, but.....
> Tim promises it will be just him and his girlfriend.
> It would deviate me not being able to be with my family, for my mental health I need this.
> I'm anxious to sit out on his deck, watching the horse's, holding his little chicks, and just enjoying the peace and beauty
> of the country. He has the most beautiful land, mountains and meadows.
> 
> In the next week or so I will see Tammy but will not be around more than maybe 4 at a time.
> For me I have made the decision to be careful but be with my family.


We still can't be with anyone here. Tomorrow they are opening up garden centres but they have to have social distancing measures in place and hardware stores are opening Saturday with strict measures in place but that's it. Our stuff will be opening in small steps, each step being 2 - 4 weeks apart to make sure there is no negative setback from opening. Even if I could be with my family now I'm not sure that I would yet because the spouses of all my kids are still out working so they have been exposed to others and I'm not willing to take that risk no matter how much I'm missing them. Plus we have never been able to get masks here. They have a shortage of PPE and even have problems getting enough for health care workers. I will have to see our confirmed cases going down dramatically before I will feel safe enough to be with other people. Praying this will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## pippersmom

Well here it is, the 8th of May and it's snowing!!!! 🥶
My twin granddaughters turn one year old today. How did that happen so fast! 😯


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Well here it is, the 8th of May and it's snowing!!!! 🥶
> My twin granddaughters turn one year old today. How did that happen so fast! 😯


Its cold here also.
.


----------



## pippersmom

Today Ontario has had the lowest number of new cases in over a month...…. only 346 new cases since yesterday. Yay for us! Sure hope it keeps going down. 
Today we have had blizzard like conditions all day. So much for hoping my hummingbirds will be back soon.


----------



## crazylady

pippersmom said:


> I wonder if we should all try to update on here every day or every few days on how we are all doing so that we know everyone is ok. I know we must all be stressed and worried about Covid 19. It's so scary listening to the news every day. I have a hard time not crying every time I hear about the loss of a life. Here in Ontario, we had a huge jump in reported cases in the past 24 hours, but they said that was to be expected because of people who had recently returned from March break, people who were advised not to travel but they did so anyways.😡
> Social distancing is so hard , especially when we are so used to seeing our families and now we can't be together and we don't know how long this will go on for but obviously it's not ending anytime soon. I miss my family terribly. Haven't seen them in 3 weeks but we do skype and talk on the phone but it's still not the same 😕 . The twins will be turning 1 on May 8th and the way things are going right now I won't even be able to see them by then.  I just want life to be back to normal.


You’re all in my thoughts and prayers. Sorry it’s a little later but I’ve been extremely busy and stressed for the past 6 weeks or so!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Mothers Day weekend was wonderful. 
They have lifted some of our "shelter in place" restrictions so I took advantage of the new "freedom". My daughter, SIL, and grandkids came over and we went for a couple hikes - the weather was beautiful. Nanette also brought an amazing brunch casserole and a prepared dinner & desert - she even included paper plates and utensils so I wouldn't have to wash dishes. This was the first time I have seen my grandkids in a couple months - I just couldn't stop hugging them. This was one of those weekends you wish you could just stop the clock from moving forward.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Mothers Day weekend was wonderful.
> They have lifted some of our "shelter in place" restrictions so I took advantage of the new "freedom". My daughter, SIL, and grandkids came over and we went for a couple hikes - the weather was beautiful. Nanette also brought an amazing brunch casserole and a prepared dinner & desert - she even included paper plates and utensils so I wouldn't have to wash dishes. This was the first time I have seen my grandkids in a couple months - I just couldn't stop hugging them. This was one of those weekends you wish you could just stop the clock from moving forward.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274389
> View attachment 274390


Paulann, I'm so happy for you. Our restrictions aren't lifted yet so the only visit I had was a social distance visit out in our driveway. I want to hug the twins so badly that it hurts but I can't do it just yet. I will have patience and hopefully soon it will be safe to do so.


----------



## pippersmom

Yay, my orioles just got back!!!!!!!!! This guy remembered my feeder from last year because it is in a spot that it isn't seen easily but he came straight to it and had a meal of grape jelly. I forgot how pretty the orioles are!!!!!!!! This just made my day!


----------



## pippersmom

Still waiting for my hummingbirds to return. Usually they are here the first week in May. I hope they are just late this year because of the cold weather but I'm wondering if maybe I missed their return. It has been getting well below freezing at night so I've had to bring the feeder in so the nectar wouldn't freeze and if they happened to come looking for a meal before I got it back out in the morning they may have found food elsewhere. I hope this isn't the case because I look so forward to seeing my little buddies every year. I will be very sad if I don't see them soon.

Editing a couple hours later to add that I spoke too soon. Just saw my little buddy at my feeder. Yay, I'm so happy he's back!!!!!! I've been waiting a long time to see the hummingbirds again. I really need to see normal things like the summer birds coming back during these crazy abnormal times. 🌞


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Awesome pictures Paulann, I spent the afternoon with my son Tim at his farm, I really needed the time, we did hug a couple times it was wonderful feeling his huge arms around me.
I spent time holding my silky chicken and taking in the quiet the country brings.

My other kids left gifts, but I didn't hug on them, its so weird feeling we can't be with family 
We have decided its worth this time being with them.
I'm one HAPPY momma


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Still waiting for my hummingbirds to return. Usually they are here the first week in May. I hope they are just late this year because of the cold weather but I'm wondering if maybe I missed their return. It has been getting well below freezing at night so I've had to bring the feeder in so the nectar wouldn't freeze and if they happened to come looking for a meal before I got it back out in the morning they may have found food elsewhere. I hope this isn't the case because I look so forward to seeing my little buddies every year. I will be very sad if I don't see them soon.
> 
> Editing a couple hours later to add that I spoke too soon. Just saw my little buddy at my feeder. Yay, I'm so happy he's back!!!!!! I've been waiting a long time to see the hummingbirds again. I really need to see normal things like the summer birds coming back during these crazy abnormal times. 🌞


Its amazing how one little thing can bring such joy. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

Today we have had the lowest number of new cases since the beginning of March. There has only been 258 new cases in the last 24 hours.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Today we have had the lowest number of new cases since the beginning of March. There has only been 258 new cases in the last 24 hours.


Pray it keeps going down. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## maggieh

Today we learned that another coworker and his wife both died as a result of the virus. so Sad.


----------



## pippersmom

maggieh said:


> Today we learned that another coworker and his wife both died as a result of the virus. so Sad.


I'm really sorry to hear that. It's so sad. I wish they weren't opening things back up so quickly. If they could only give it a bit more time then maybe we could beat this. 😢


----------



## jane and addison

maggieh said:


> Today we learned that another coworker and his wife both died as a result of the virus. so Sad.


So sad. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## edelweiss

Wow, so many losses for you Maggie! So many in TX want everything open. . . . I am content at home!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Maggie I am so sorry, our state is open to phase 2, 
So many people don't wear masks here, a few days ago we were at Costco they handed masks to those who weren't wearing them
We also went to Wal-Mart oh my goodness Lorin and I and a small handful of people were wearing masks.

I was trying to get our things quickly when I heard someone sneeze, as I walked past I noticed it was a mom and three kids one a teen, no masks.
At check out I told the clerk she said I would be shocked at things she has witnessed 
Unless big chains insist on masks people like me will feel unsafe I will never understand why people only look at their needs.


----------



## wkomorow

Maggie I am so sorry. There is so much sadness. 315 thousand people have died worldwide as of today.


----------



## pippersmom

Do you think this virus is ever going to go away? I feel like it's been going on F O R E V E R ! 😕


----------



## wkomorow

This will pass, it will just take time.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Do you think this virus is ever going to go away? I feel like it's been going on F O R E V E R ! 😕


I know how you feel because I feel the same way. I see no end in site especially due to my age and health time is not on my side.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> I know how you feel because I feel the same way. I see no end in site especially due to my age and health time is not on my side.


I agree....I'm pining for human touch, interaction and contact. I'm missing putting Abellas prettiest bows in her pig tails and taking her out visiting senior homes and VA hospitals. She has an amazing ability to bring smiles to so many. I'm wondering if we will ever be able to go "visiting" again.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Veggie garden planted. Perfect timing - The next couple days Gods nutrient rich rain will help plants get off to a good start.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> I know how you feel because I feel the same way. I see no end in site especially due to my age and health time is not on my side.


It's really hard to not let it "get to you" some days. I just don't see an end in site until they get a vaccine.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Veggie garden planted. Perfect timing - The next couple days Gods nutrient rich rain will help plants get off to a good start.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274405


Paulann that looks wonderful. It's nice to see some normal things in this abnormal world.


----------



## pippersmom

They just announced here that our schools will not reopen this school year. Our state of emergency has also been extended.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Anyone else out there needing a haircut? 
I'm thinking I will need to start watching you tube videos on how to cut your own hair pretty soon.

Good News! We have had ZERO Covid related deaths now for three days (and this is with our new "relaxed" isolation rules). I'm hoping this trend continues and people still follow the required masks and social distancing when outside. 😷


----------



## pippersmom

Paulann that's great that things are looking better. Does that mean your new daily cases are going down too? We still have around 400 new cases per day and anywhere from 40 - 80 deaths per day. Way too many. 😢 They opened a few things up here yesterday. Dog groomers are open and only stores that have doors opening onto the street, not malls though. Personally I think it is too soon. My groomer called today to reschedule Pipper's appointment that was cancelled 2 months ago but I'm waiting for 3 weeks before I take him. I want to see what happens with things partially opening up. And YES, my hair is pretty shaggy looking but there is no sign of hairdressers opening soon and even if they did there is no way I would be comfortable enough to go for a long time.

I have to add that I may look shaggy but my husband doesn't. I cut his hair a couple of weeks ago and it turned out pretty good if I must say so myself.


----------



## pippersmom

Our cases are starting to climb again, not much, but a bit higher each day
This is all since they reopened garden centers and hardware stores a week and a half ago. This gets discouraging. I watch my 70 year old neighbour this morning getting out of a car with her friend
How do you social distance in a car. She isn't even trying. 😡


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Our cases are starting to climb again, not much, but a bit higher each day
> This is all since they reopened garden centers and hardware stores a week and a half ago. This gets discouraging. I watch my 70 year old neighbour this morning getting out of a car with her friend
> How do you social distance in a car. She isn't even trying. 😡


Just try to hang in there. That all I am trying to do. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

I just don't understand why they are slowly opening things back up when the numbers aren't going down. Yesterday was our highest amount of cases in 2 weeks. 😕 . Sometimes makes you wish you could just move to another planet since the whole world is infected.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Out walking this morning I stumbled upon a turkey "pick-up" spot:
All these males were strutting their stuff trying to impress this lone female.
(No social distancing going on here)......LOL!
👍👎😍


----------



## Abella's Mommy




----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Out walking this morning I stumbled upon a turkey "pick-up" spot:
> All these males were strutting their stuff trying to impress this lone female.
> (No social distancing going on here)......LOL!
> 👍👎😍
> 
> View attachment 274421


I LOVE seeing pictures like this that shows that there is still normal stuff going on in this world. Things like this just make my day! It still amazes me how the same birds find their way back to the same feeders every year. I love nature. 🌞


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> View attachment 274422


My grandmother used to call it Decoration Day. First World War I guess. She passed in 1959.


----------



## jane and addison

jane and addison said:


> My grandmother used to call it Decoration Day. First World War I guess. She passed in 1959.


Just looked it up it was the Civil War that started Decoration Day.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> Just looked it up it was the Civil War that started Decoration Day.


Addison, I didn't know that Memorial Day used to be called Decoration Day. That makes sense as the graves are decorated with flowers, flags & wreaths. Many paid the ultimate price for us to enjoy our freedom. I just hope our youth realize this - and don't take it for granted.

15 minutes away from where I live there is a hill that is visible from the very busy freeway. A builder started making crude white crosses for every service person that died in Iraq and then later Afghanistan. He stopped adding more when it got to 5,000. Every time you pass it in your car you are reminded of the cost of war and freedom.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> I LOVE seeing pictures like this that shows that there is still normal stuff going on in this world. Things like this just make my day! It still amazes me how the same birds find their way back to the same feeders every year. I love nature. 🌞


Kathy, I am so happy your Hummingbirds and Orioles have returned and are feasting on your feeders. Do you have a large yard/garden? How has your weather been? Can you get out some and enjoy nature yet? Here it has been very nice although we are suppose to have a heat wave Monday thru Wednesday - they are saying triple digits. I try and get out for a walk daily. I put Abella in her buggy as it is safer. We have so much wildlife around here I just don't want to take a chance. This bob cat was caught on a neighbors camera. His property backs up to a trail. As you can see it was day time. The cat is beautiful.....but I'm not sure I'd want to come face to face with it. I do carry bear spray & have a whistle around my neck when I'm on a trail.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, I am so happy your Hummingbirds and Orioles have returned and are feasting on your feeders. Do you have a large yard/garden? How has your weather been? Can you get out some and enjoy nature yet? Here it has been very nice although we are suppose to have a heat wave Monday thru Wednesday - they are saying triple digits. I try and get out for a walk daily. I put Abella in her buggy as it is safer. We have so much wildlife around here I just don't want to take a chance. This bob cat was caught on a neighbors camera. His property backs up to a trail. As you can see it was day time. The cat is beautiful.....but I'm not sure I'd want to come face to face with it. I do carry bear spray & have a whistle around my neck when I'm on a trail.
> 
> View attachment 274428


Paulann I like nature but sure wouldn't want to see a bobcat wandering around. A few years ago we had a fox walking down out street. My yard is fairly big. I will attach a picture taken from standing on my deck but I could only fit half the yard in the picture. We havent worked on the gardens yet because we just had snow 2 weeks ago. We have lots of dandelions because I refuse to put anything on the lawn that might be harmful to Pipper. Leaves on trees aren't out full yet. Today is supposed to go up to 30 C and feel like 37 C which is about 98 F. We're actually under a heat warning today and tomorrow. Keep in mind we had snow 2 weeks ago. That's Canada for you.


----------



## pippersmom

Today we had another drive by birthday parade for my granddaughter's 6th birthday. We throw out candy and presents from the car window to her and then we park on the side of the road to watch her open her presents. It was so nice seeing everyone even from a distance. My son doesn't live in the same town as the rest of us so he wasn't there. He lives about 1/2 hr away but I haven't seen him or his family since early March. He sends me pictures a few times a week though. Seeing my family from a distance makes me realize how much I'm missing them. This is the longest I have ever went without seeing my son. 😢 Our State of Emergency was now extended till June 9th.


----------



## edelweiss

Kathy, I am sorry---I feel your pain! Having lived abroad for most of our lives we are "somewhat" accustomed to separation from our girls & now g-kids, but I am not saying we have ever liked it. It was just part of the whole package of life & work. I have not seen my new g-son since he was born in Nov. & I may not see him until next Dec. They change so much so fast. My DD face time w/me but I want to look them in the eyes, hold the, kiss them all over & hear them laugh in person. For now I will continue to continue knowing that God is watching over ALL of us & thanking Him that we (in spite of how things look) have it good!


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Today we had another drive by birthday parade for my granddaughter's 6th birthday. We throw out candy and presents from the car window to her and then we park on the side of the road to watch her open her presents. It was so nice seeing everyone even from a distance. My son doesn't live in the same town as the rest of us so he wasn't there. He lives about 1/2 hr away but I haven't seen him or his family since early March. He sends me pictures a few times a week though. Seeing my family from a distance makes me realize how much I'm missing them. This is the longest I have ever went without seeing my son. 😢 Our State of Emergency was now extended till June 9th.


I wish things were better. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

We just found out that our state will be in phase 3, not sure how I feel about it.
So many people still aren't taking this serious. 
We are taking things slowly


----------



## jane and addison

Matilda's mommy said:


> We just found out that our state will be in phase 3, not sure how I feel about it.
> So many people still aren't taking this serious.
> We are taking things slowly


Just like above. I wish things were better. I think we are all losing our minds.


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> We just found out that our state will be in phase 3, not sure how I feel about it.
> So many people still aren't taking this serious.
> We are taking things slowly


People seem to think that just because one small step of reopening has taken place that it means we are safe from this virus and they can do whatever they want now. Don't they realize that by not following the rules we are going to end up having to start all over again from the beginning. It annoys me when people don't use common sense.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, What a beautiful large backyard you have. I love the openers and all the grass. It looks perfect for entertaining and having your grandchildren playing out there ......I can sure picture a blow up swimming pool for the little ones to splash around in (next summer)! Yes it does seem like we have "lost" 6 months (maybe even 1 year) of our life with grandkids and friends - but the worst is over and I'm hoping very soon you will be hugging and kissing those precious kids! Patience....lots of patience! I'm glad you and hubby are safe and healthy! Hugs!


----------



## jane and addison

Groomer day today. My two have not been groomed since before March 15. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> Groomer day today. My two have not been groomed since before March 15. Prayers and hugs.


Pipper goes to the groomer next Tuesday. I'm nervous about taking him there but I also don't want to lose my spot with my groomer because she has so many clients that she has to turn people away. He needs a proper grooming so badly. I did him myself a couple of times but there are some areas I didn't get very good.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Pipper goes to the groomer next Tuesday. I'm nervous about taking him there but I also don't want to lose my spot with my groomer because she has so many clients that she has to turn people away. He needs a proper grooming so badly. I did him myself a couple of times but there are some areas I didn't get very good.


Petey could not see very well because of the hair and I could have given him a top knot if he would have let me.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Glad to hear our fluffs life is getting back to normal.....well sort of! Looking forward to seeing pictures of them looking all "spiffy"!

Now for us humans to be able to get haircuts! Hopefully soon!
😊


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Glad to hear our fluffs life is getting back to normal.....well sort of! Looking forward to seeing pictures of them looking all "spiffy"!
> 
> Now for us humans to be able to get haircuts! Hopefully soon!
> 😊


Our hair salons probably aren't going to open till end of summer....at least that's what they say. Even if they did open sooner I wouldn't feel comfortable enough going there. Usually my hair is kept short but guess I'm going to be letting it grow out. Time for a new style anyways. 😀


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I'm thinking we could all use a feel good happy post - so much sadness all around & in the news lately.

My neighbor was watching a mother quail and her 11 babies walking down the street. To her horror some of the babies fell through the grate in the storm drain. The Mommy quail was beside herself in panic. My neighbor called the fire dept. Within 10 minutes the fire dept arrived and proceeded to "rescued" the little ones. Mommy was so glad to be reunited with her little ones! Happy ending! Thankful for my fire dept & their quick response.


----------



## mylittleluna

In my state, people are living as nothing happened. You would think that the virus is gone. It makes me so upset.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> I'm thinking we could all use a feel good happy post - so much sadness all around & in the news lately.
> 
> My neighbor was watching a mother quail and her 11 babies walking down the street. To her horror some of the babies fell through the grate in the storm drain. The Mommy quail was beside herself in panic. My neighbor called the fire dept. Within 10 minutes the fire dept arrived and proceeded to "rescued" the little ones. Mommy was so glad to be reunited with her little ones! Happy ending! Thankful for my fire dept & their quick response.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274444
> View attachment 274445
> View attachment 274446
> View attachment 274447


I LOVE stories like this!❤


----------



## pippersmom

mylittleluna said:


> In my state, people are living as nothing happened. You would think that the virus is gone. It makes me so upset.


It's because of people acting like this that the virus is going to stick around. If everyone could have just followed the rules at the beginning BEFORE things got out of control then maybe it would be gone by now.


----------



## jane and addison

mylittleluna said:


> In my state, people are living as nothing happened. You would think that the virus is gone. It makes me so upset.


Not very smart.


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> Glad to hear our fluffs life is getting back to normal.....well sort of! Looking forward to seeing pictures of them looking all "spiffy"!
> 
> Now for us humans to be able to get haircuts! Hopefully soon!
> 😊


I seem to not be able to post pictures here anymore. I still do not like the changes.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> I seem to not be able to post pictures here anymore. I still do not like the changes.


Addison, I agree, I too still don't like the changes here on SM. But I guess it is what it is. I really miss so many that used to be active on here and aren't any longer. I do keep in contact with many via text.....but miss having them active here on the very special SM site. 

If you text me a picture I would be HAPPY to post it for you - I'm sure all would love to see an updated photo. (I can PM you my info if you like). Stay safe & healthy! Every day is a good day for us seniors!


----------



## edelweiss

Abella's Mommy said:


> Addison, I agree, I too still don't like the changes here on SM. But I guess it is what it is. I really miss so many that used to be active on here and aren't any longer. I do keep in contact with many via text.....but miss having them active here on the very special SM site.
> 
> Pauleen--- the reason so many have not returned or returned only briefly to leave again has to do w/the advertisements on here for "dogs for sale" which has strictly been against all SM principles since I have been a member & long before that. I have even, myself, considered signing off because of this, but so far have not found the courage to do that totally.
> 
> This new SM is not the old SM and I don't like the format in the least. I don't think admin cares as long as new people come, but most only appear briefly & disappear thus leaving only a few "old-faithfuls." Most of us here connect on FB so we are able to stay connected. I am not as regular as I used to be for the above mentioned reasons & because of Kitzel & Lisel's health situations.
> 
> BTW: Kitzi is seeing his regular vet today & we will discuss his current health issues. I imagine she will start him on long term meds.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Sandi - Sadly, I completely agree with all you said. I know I have sent many messages to SM "administration" and been frustrated with the response or lack of response. SM has been my very first social media platform that I have joined/participated on. That was a big step for me as Im not big on these type of platforms.... But my love of maltese and wanting to share with others that have the same love made me take the plunge last year and join - Now I too am frustrated for many reasons. I guess I need to get a Facebook account so I can keep up with the old SM maltese family. I have heard that Facebooks privacy policies keep changing and need to be kept on top of - Is this true in your opinion?

Please know that Lisi and Kitzi are prayed for daily by me. I have many sleepless nights and use this time to pray. There are so many many urgent needs......We have always needed to be fervent in prayer but lately it seems to be even heavier on my heart. I will be looking for an update on Kitzi........ Hugs my dear friend - Thankful you are still checking in on us here.


----------



## pippersmom

I had a social distance visit today with my daughter and 3 granddaughters. 😊 🌞 What a wonderful day.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> I had a social distance visit today with my daughter and 3 granddaughters. 😊 🌞 What a wonderful day.
> View attachment 274448


Wonderful.


----------



## edelweiss

Ad, that is super to hear! I am so happy with you!


----------



## maggieh

How wonderful!


----------



## wkomorow

It must have been special.


----------



## edelweiss

I have posted new photos on FB so go over there if you are invested. I am so happy Kathy for you!!!! Maybe a bit jealous, but not enough to share your joy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I miss being able to PM friends. 
I have found myself not coming here as much🤐 
Sandi I am praying, just wish there was away to talk with you. 

My granddaughter Chloe graduated today. 
The school only allowed one car, so we missed it
Tomorrow they are having a party for her, we will not be attending, others feel the same way
So they are having a group of us go in a car caravan 
It makes me so upset. 
But I'm just not comfortable with large groups


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Paulann I loved the pictures


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> I miss being able to PM friends.
> I have found myself not coming here as much🤐
> Sandi I am praying, just wish there was away to talk with you.
> 
> My granddaughter Chloe graduated today.
> The school only allowed one car, so we missed it
> Tomorrow they are having a party for her, we will not be attending, others feel the same way
> So they are having a group of us go in a car caravan
> It makes me so upset.
> But I'm just not comfortable with large groups


Paula I don't blame you for not being comfortable with large groups. I wouldn't be either even if we were allowed but we're not allowed to be with anyone that doesn't live in the same household without keeping our 6 foot distance. Our cases aren't going down. They went down one day a couple of weeks ago and then they found out later that there was a mistake in the reporting and they hadn't went down at all. 
I'm sorry you had to miss your granddaughters graduation.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Keeping busy this weekend:
This weekend I made some SPRING/SUMMER masks. I wish I had some red/white/blue fabric for a 4th of July mask. 
I tried a different pattern. It is not as fitted as my previous pattern and has tucks on the sides. This allows more room over the nose and is easier to breath in and more comfortable. 

This was also a puzzle weekend. I pulled a couple down from the attic and quickly got engrossed in fitting the pieces together and addicted to wanting the picture completed. Abella was happy at my weekend hobby as this meant she didn't get her bath.


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> Keeping busy this weekend:
> This weekend I made some SPRING/SUMMER masks. I wish I had some red/white/blue fabric for a 4th of July mask.
> I tried a different pattern. It is not as fitted as my previous pattern and has tucks on the sides. This allows more room over the nose and is easier to breath in and more comfortable.
> 
> This was also a puzzle weekend. I pulled a couple down from the attic and quickly got engrossed in fitting the pieces together and addicted to wanting the picture completed. Abella was happy at my weekend hobby as this meant she didn't get her bath.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274468
> View attachment 274469
> View attachment 274470


My new puzzle will be delivered Tuesday. It's a Charles Wysocki Puzzle.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Keeping busy this weekend:
> This weekend I made some SPRING/SUMMER masks. I wish I had some red/white/blue fabric for a 4th of July mask.
> I tried a different pattern. It is not as fitted as my previous pattern and has tucks on the sides. This allows more room over the nose and is easier to breath in and more comfortable.
> 
> This was also a puzzle weekend. I pulled a couple down from the attic and quickly got engrossed in fitting the pieces together and addicted to wanting the picture completed. Abella was happy at my weekend hobby as this meant she didn't get her bath.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274468
> View attachment 274469
> View attachment 274470


Paulann those masks look awesome. You sure are talented. I would never be able to do that even if I owned a sewing machine. There is a lady in our town who makes masks and I bought a couple of them but I have such a hard time wearing one because I feel like I'm going to suffocate in them. I will be wearing one tomorrow when I take Pipper to the groomer so I really hope I can hold my breath for a long time .
I wish I liked doing puzzles but I think my attention span is too short for that. My husband has been spending hours a day doing puzzles since this pandemic started. My son had bought him a puzzle mat type thing for Christmas that fits 1,000 piece puzzle and it closes up flat so he can work on the kitchen island on a puzzle and close it up and slide it under a bed when he's done so I don't have an unfinished puzzle sitting around.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> My new puzzle will be delivered Tuesday. It's a Charles Wysocki Puzzle.


I don't like doing puzzles but my husband loves them. His favourite kind are Cobble Hill puzzles.


----------



## jane and addison

My two.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> My two.
> View attachment 274474


Belle and Petey look wonderful!


----------



## Snowbody

Hi all - missing in action here. Just wanted to check in and say that living in NYC has been quite a challenge throughout COVID-19. We went through the very worst time imaginable but seems we're finally coming out the other side. For the first time in NYC since before the virus there were no deaths. A couple of months ago there were over 800 dying! We started to be pretty much quarantined on March 6th and only go out for food, pharmacy and dog food, of course. We haven't been in anyone's house or have anyone in our apt since that time. We did decide to go up to our house in VT where I can got out the door without the mask on. In the city, as soon as I open my apt door I have to have one on -- to get rid of the garbage, ride in elevator or get mail much less shopping and streets. So this is a nice break and my husband can work from home all except one day a week when he goes in and just a handful of people are there. I'm still not comfortable really getting out there. Too much death every single day. I have one friend, 4 relatives and one doctor who had it. My friend had a mild (early case), my brother a bad case, the others were pretty sick and my doctor was on a ventilator and expected to die. He was put on Remdesivir (this was very early on) and it worked. So we had very sobering reminders. We're surviving and anxious for life to hopefully someday return to normal. Glad you're all doing fairly well. What a test of our fortitude and thank goodness for our Maltese to keep us company.


----------



## Maglily

Hi everyone, I wanted to start a new post to say hello but couldn't quite see where to do that so I took an easy option to chime in here. When I see all the familiar names I realized how long I have been gone and what and who I have missed, and not come back to 'see' and check on and that makes me a little sad. I hope you all have been well all this time, and now that we are in the midst of the pandemic, I hope this even more. In some ways I don't know where the time has gone. 

I guess I have just been taking it easy (in a nutshell losing Mom Dec. 2018, sorting my parent's house (many trips back and forth from 'home' to my place until that was done) then moving and selling my house by Sept - October 2019. Anyhow I still have unpacking to do which I planned to just relax after Christmas and then start in at sorting my new house during Feb-March, and then Covid hit us. I have been working from home since March and that took about 3-4 weeks to organize, but it seems we will stay with this set up for now. Others who couldn't work from home will return first. I see all the things you have seen, like people not social distancing at stores and among neighbors. As of June 8 we ( here in Newfoundland) have moved down to Level 3 (started at 5). More things are opening, like hair salons and retail stores at reduced capacity. Restaurants are trying to open and include more outdoor seating. It has definitely been a stressful few months. The virus has been contained well here so far, the majority of cases were due to one public gathering and others seem to be travel related. We are down to 2 active (reported) cases. And the total was 216 I think, and three people died. It is interesting to see the stress level vary at least with me, before getting groceries was draining, and it still is alot of work with cleaning everything but less draining. Still the worst is dodging people in the stores.

I could go on but I think we are all feeling the same thing, fine sometimes and nervous other times. I hope you are all OK and not too stressed tonite. I hope you and your families have been able to keep safe from the virus. 
xo Brenda


----------



## pippersmom

Maglily said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to start a new post to say hello but couldn't quite see where to do that so I took an easy option to chime in here. When I see all the familiar names I realized how long I have been gone and what and who I have missed, and not come back to 'see' and check on and that makes me a little sad. I hope you all have been well all this time, and now that we are in the midst of the pandemic, I hope this even more. In some ways I don't know where the time has gone.
> 
> I guess I have just been taking it easy (in a nutshell losing Mom Dec. 2018, sorting my parent's house (many trips back and forth from 'home' to my place until that was done) then moving and selling my house by Sept - October 2019. Anyhow I still have unpacking to do which I planned to just relax after Christmas and then start in at sorting my new house during Feb-March, and then Covid hit us. I have been working from home since March and that took about 3-4 weeks to organize, but it seems we will stay with this set up for now. Others who couldn't work from home will return first. I see all the things you have seen, like people not social distancing at stores and among neighbors. As of June 8 we ( here in Newfoundland) have moved down to Level 3 (started at 5). More things are opening, like hair salons and retail stores at reduced capacity. Restaurants are trying to open and include more outdoor seating. It has definitely been a stressful few months. The virus has been contained well here so far, the majority of cases were due to one public gathering and others seem to be travel related. We are down to 2 active (reported) cases. And the total was 216 I think, and three people died. It is interesting to see the stress level vary at least with me, before getting groceries was draining, and it still is alot of work with cleaning everything but less draining. Still the worst is dodging people in the stores.
> 
> I could go on but I think we are all feeling the same thing, fine sometimes and nervous other times. I hope you are all OK and not too stressed tonite. I hope you and your families have been able to keep safe from the virus.
> xo Brenda


Hi Brenda. That's amazing that you're down to just 2 active cases. We have been hit pretty hard here in Ontario, second highest hit province in Canada but yesterday and today we had just under 300 new cases each day. Our total is over 31,000. I pray for the day that there are no cases.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Maglily said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to start a new post to say hello but couldn't quite see where to do that so I took an easy option to chime in here. When I see all the familiar names I realized how long I have been gone and what and who I have missed, and not come back to 'see' and check on and that makes me a little sad. I hope you all have been well all this time, and now that we are in the midst of the pandemic, I hope this even more. In some ways I don't know where the time has gone.
> 
> I guess I have just been taking it easy (in a nutshell losing Mom Dec. 2018, sorting my parent's house (many trips back and forth from 'home' to my place until that was done) then moving and selling my house by Sept - October 2019. Anyhow I still have unpacking to do which I planned to just relax after Christmas and then start in at sorting my new house during Feb-March, and then Covid hit us. I have been working from home since March and that took about 3-4 weeks to organize, but it seems we will stay with this set up for now. Others who couldn't work from home will return first. I see all the things you have seen, like people not social distancing at stores and among neighbors. As of June 8 we ( here in Newfoundland) have moved down to Level 3 (started at 5). More things are opening, like hair salons and retail stores at reduced capacity. Restaurants are trying to open and include more outdoor seating. It has definitely been a stressful few months. The virus has been contained well here so far, the majority of cases were due to one public gathering and others seem to be travel related. We are down to 2 active (reported) cases. And the total was 216 I think, and three people died. It is interesting to see the stress level vary at least with me, before getting groceries was draining, and it still is alot of work with cleaning everything but less draining. Still the worst is dodging people in the stores.
> 
> I could go on but I think we are all feeling the same thing, fine sometimes and nervous other times. I hope you are all OK and not too stressed tonite. I hope you and your families have been able to keep safe from the virus.
> xo Brenda


Brenda, Its great to hear from you - so happy you stopped by this thread with an update. 
I'm so sorry you have had so many major stress factors in your life this past year: Loss of your mom, moving, Covid & working from home. For most of us battling this Covid has been stressful enough without all the other things you have had to deal with. I hope you are doing better - One day at a time! I am glad you are healthy and safe and that it sounds like things are slowly getting back to normal in Newfoundland. Please stop by more often. You have been greatly missed!
🐶 🐾 🌻


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Paulann I LOVE your masks.
Love the fabric choices.
I see so many here wearing beautiful masks.

In a million years I would never have thought I would see people wearing masks


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Brenda its so good to hear from you.
Each day I look at your picture with Jodi and pray for you. 
I miss not having you on SM


----------



## jane and addison

Matilda's mommy said:


> Paulann I LOVE your masks.
> Love the fabric choices.
> I see so many here wearing beautiful masks.
> 
> In a million years I would never have thought I would see people wearing masks


Only bank robbers.


----------



## jane and addison

I have been posting a picture on Facebook every morning. Here is today's picture. Hope you all enjoy the day Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> Only bank robbers.


More mask humor: 
They just keep coming!


----------



## jane and addison

If you can't laugh at life you are taking it to serious.


----------



## pippersmom

We are starting stage 2 of reopening on Friday. Hair salons, restaurants that have patio's for outdoor service only, pools and splashpads and malls. Personally I think it's just too soon. They originally said they wouldn't reopen until we had 2 weeks of a steady decline in positive cases but it's only been 3 days of a decline. Our municipality decided they would NOT reopen pools and splashpads for the whole summer even though they are allowed to open. They said it's just too risky trying to keep kids socially distancing.
My hairdresser just called me to reschedule my appointment that she had to cancel when the pandemic started but I couldn't bring myself to make an appointment yet. Sitting in a chair with someone that close to me is just too close for comfort right now. I will stay shaggy looking for a while longer. She totally understood me not wanting to come yet and she said that to be honest she really wishes she didn't have to go back yet either. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> We are starting stage 2 of reopening on Friday. Hair salons, restaurants that have patio's for outdoor service only, pools and splashpads and malls. Personally I think it's just too soon. They originally said they wouldn't reopen until we had 2 weeks of a steady decline in positive cases but it's only been 3 days of a decline. Our municipality decided they would NOT reopen pools and splashpads for the whole summer even though they are allowed to open. They said it's just too risky trying to keep kids socially distancing.
> My hairdresser just called me to reschedule my appointment that she had to cancel when the pandemic started but I couldn't bring myself to make an appointment yet. Sitting in a chair with someone that close to me is just too close for comfort right now. I will stay shaggy looking for a while longer. She totally understood me not wanting to come yet and she said that to be honest she really wishes she didn't have to go back yet either. I would rather be safe than sorry.


I am not ready to go out there right now. We will see.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

*Thursday smiles.* 😊 
I found this picture of Abella when she was 6 months old and thought I'd share it. I was just starting to get her hair into a top knot. Seeing this gives me puppy fever. Puppies are so CUTE!!!! 🐶🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> *Thursday smiles.* 😊
> I found this picture of Abella when she was 6 months old and thought I'd share it. I was just starting to get her hair into a top knot. Seeing this gives me puppy fever. Puppies are so CUTE!!!! 🐶🐾🌻
> 
> 
> View attachment 274499


Oh my goodness, she is soooo adorable!!!!!!!!! ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## pippersmom

Well we had a HUGE storm last night and lost hydro. After 10 hours we finally have hydro again.

Today is the 3rd day in a row that our new daily virus cases have been down in the 200's. Hope they keep on going down like this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Abella looks like a stuffed animal in that picture. 
Soooooo cute😍


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Yesterday I took Lorin to emergency, it was so strange how things have changed. No longer do you feel out paper work. The receptionist gave me a paper with a number to call after the physician had came in to see Lorin. When I called the number the lady on the other end ask me questions and she did all this on her end.
When Lorin was on the bed, my chair was over 6ft from him.
The nurses and doctor wore plastic garments and of course masks, we all had masks on.


There wasn't a lot of people there, no waiting we were taken back quickly 
I did overhear a nurse talking with the doctor about a possible Coronvirus patient there.

I ask the nurse if they had many Coronvirus patients, she didn't answer me.
I thanked all of them for being there for us.


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Yesterday I took Lorin to emergency, it was so strange how things have changed. No longer do you feel out paper work. The receptionist gave me a paper with a number to call after the physician had came in to see Lorin. When I called the number the lady on the other end ask me questions and she did all this on her end.
> When Lorin was on the bed, my chair was over 6ft from him.
> The nurses and doctor wore plastic garments and of course masks, we all had masks on.
> 
> 
> There wasn't a lot of people there, no waiting we were taken back quickly
> I did overhear a nurse talking with the doctor about a possible Coronvirus patient there.
> 
> I ask the nurse if they had many Coronvirus patients, she didn't answer me.
> I thanked all of them for being there for us.


Paula I hope Lorin is ok now. That would have been so scary having to go to emerg especially hearing they might have a covid patient. This world we live in now is just sureal. Never in a million years would I ever have thought that we would have a pandemic and that basically the whole world would be shut down.


----------



## edelweiss

Paula, saying prayers for you & your family & appreciate yours for us. Hopefully at some point I will share more.


----------



## jane and addison

When I went to the dentist they looked like something out of a Syfy movie.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> When I went to the dentist they looked like something out of a Syfy movie.


Being a dentist right now would be a scary profession. Our dentist isn't open for cleanings yet. My husband had a prescheduled cleaning for beginning of July and they called and changed it until October.


----------



## pippersmom

Our new cases in Ontario today went down to 182. That's the lowest number we have had since March 28th.


----------



## jane and addison

Today's picture of Peter.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> Today's picture of Peter.
> View attachment 274505


Hi handsome boy. 
I still can't get over how much he looks like Pipper.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Hi handsome boy.
> I still can't get over how much he looks like Pipper.


Me too.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Matilda's mommy said:


> Yesterday I took Lorin to emergency, it was so strange how things have changed. No longer do you feel out paper work. The receptionist gave me a paper with a number to call after the physician had came in to see Lorin. When I called the number the lady on the other end ask me questions and she did all this on her end.
> When Lorin was on the bed, my chair was over 6ft from him.
> The nurses and doctor wore plastic garments and of course masks, we all had masks on.
> 
> 
> There wasn't a lot of people there, no waiting we were taken back quickly
> I did overhear a nurse talking with the doctor about a possible Coronvirus patient there.
> 
> I ask the nurse if they had many Coronvirus patients, she didn't answer me.
> I thanked all of them for being there for us.


Paula, 
That must have been so scary! 😷
I am so sorry you had to go through that experience. These truly are strange times we are in. Please know you are greatly loved and we are here for you. 😘

Continued prayer coming your way.... "Heavenly Father thank you that, by you all things were created that are in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible. You created Lorins' body and it rests in your capable hands. Please look upon his physical needs and restore his body. Remind him that you are always with him. Please guide Lorins doctors and care team and restore him to full health. May your presence and peace be with Paula and Lorin every hour of the day. Amen." 😇

I only wish I could do more......... sending love and prayers your way. 💌


----------



## Abella's Mommy

edelweiss said:


> Paula, saying prayers for you & your family & appreciate yours for us. Hopefully at some point I will share more.


Sandi, 
Continued upholding prayers coming your way too.... Your SM sister in Christ. 🙏😊


----------



## Abella's Mommy

HAPPY FLAG DAY!


----------



## edelweiss

I love his expressive face---his eyes can see into my soul!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I'm so excited! 
All I need to do is make a matching mask and I'l be all set.
😷 👍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> I'm so excited!
> All I need to do is make a matching mask and I'l be all set.
> 😷 👍
> 
> 
> View attachment 274518


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> I'm so excited!
> All I need to do is make a matching mask and I'l be all set.
> 😷 👍
> 
> 
> View attachment 274518


I wonder how I would look if I wore one of these to walk Pipper.  Think I might need a longer leash. 😂😂


----------



## pippersmom

We have had under 200 new cases for 3 days in a row!!!!!! That's for the whole province of Ontario!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> We have had under 200 new cases for 3 days in a row!!!!!! That's for the whole province of Ontario!!!


Kathy, That is great news! Here we are now being told that new cases don't matter as they are testing more people. But we are also told that hospital admissions are once again going up. And that does matter! This is all so confusing. I just don't know who to believe. One day we are told one thing by a supposed "expert" and the next day he says something completely different. I have made up my mind that I will "isolate" and practice social distancing & wear my mask when out.....But I will (on occasion) see my grandkids and family. I am concerned that my youngest daughter & family are planning a vacation next week. They are going to The Ark in Kentucky and then visiting with my older daughter and the kids in IL. I really wish they weren't going. But they are young and healthy and not in the "risk" category so I guess I just have to trust they will be ok and of coarse I will be praying for them. I'm thinking us seniors need to be more careful than the younger kids. I do know I am NOT flying anywhere in the near future!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Natural weed abatement going on here.

They're back! Twice a year the property behind my house has goats roaming around clearing all the weeds and enriching the soil with their droppings! hey are very tame - I can actually feed them from my hands. Abella is not to sure what to think. Although she is not phased by any wildlife or birds. Funny how WHITE dogs seem to get a little reaction out of her - "Ive always wondered why???. Baa Baaa Baaa!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, That is great news! Here we are now being told that new cases don't matter as they are testing more people. But we are also told that hospital admissions are once again going up. And that does matter! This is all so confusing. I just don't know who to believe. One day we are told one thing by a supposed "expert" and the next day he says something completely different. I have made up my mind that I will "isolate" and practice social distancing & wear my mask when out.....But I will (on occasion) see my grandkids and family. I am concerned that my youngest daughter & family are planning a vacation next week. They are going to The Ark in Kentucky and then visiting with my older daughter and the kids in IL. I really wish they weren't going. But they are young and healthy and not in the "risk" category so I guess I just have to trust they will be ok and of coarse I will be praying for them. I'm thinking us seniors need to be more careful than the younger kids. I do know I am NOT flying anywhere in the near future!


Our hospital cases and the number of people on ventilators is also going way down but since we just started stage 2 of reopening last week I'm afraid everything will go back up. I guess time will tell. I'm like you Paulann, I'm staying home and the only time I go out is to pick up groceries curbside and to walk Pipper. My hair is a total mess but I just can't bring myself to go to the hairdresser. I guess since I don't go anywhere no one sees what a total mess it is anyways.  
Sending prayers that your family stays safe on their vacation. My son is on vacation now too but they are just at a cottage so they probably aren't exposed to other people . At least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Buddy2000

Hey everyone.

Here in Andorra they lifted the lockdown on June 1st. We have to wear masks everywhere and constantly use hand sanitizers before entering any shop, but at least we get to walk in the fresh air and sun again.

During the lockdown I think that the only negative thing that I experienced was Belle getting used to my presence 24/7. She was only 4-5 months old when it happened so I think I’ll have to start from scratch when it comes to teaching her that mommy cannot be at home all the time.

The positive thing that happened was that I really honed my cooking and baking skills. Right at the peak of the pandemic Belle started experiencing diarrhea and vomiting. I rushed her to the vet and had to leave her for a couple of days. Turns out she has a sensitive tummy, so all the food I’d bought from the supermarket (the pet stores were closed) and even food that I’d bought from the vet was packed up and gifted to a friend.

I turned to google and started cooking fresh food for her. As for treats I learned how to bake pumpkin biscuits, duck jerky, chicken jerky and crispy salmon.

Honestly if this had happened a decade ago Belle and I would have starved to death. Thanks to google we’ve both been eating fresh wholesome home cooked food.

Stay safe all! 
Belle sends her love and licks!❤


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Buddy2000 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Here in Andorra they lifted the lockdown on June 1st. We have to wear masks everywhere and constantly use hand sanitizers before entering any shop, but at least we get to walk in the fresh air and sun again.
> 
> During the lockdown I think that the only negative thing that I experienced was Belle getting used to my presence 24/7. She was only 4-5 months old when it happened so I think I’ll have to start from scratch when it comes to teaching her that mommy cannot be at home all the time.
> 
> The positive thing that happened was that I really honed my cooking and baking skills. Right at the peak of the pandemic Belle started experiencing diarrhea and vomiting. I rushed her to the vet and had to leave her for a couple of days. Turns out she has a sensitive tummy, so all the food I’d bought from the supermarket (the pet stores were closed) and even food that I’d bought from the vet was packed up and gifted to a friend.
> 
> I turned to google and started cooking fresh food for her. As for treats I learned how to bake pumpkin biscuits, duck jerky, chicken jerky and crispy salmon.
> 
> Honestly if this had happened a decade ago Belle and I would have starved to death. Thanks to google we’ve both been eating fresh wholesome home cooked food.
> 
> Stay safe all!
> Belle sends her love and licks!❤


Thank you for the update on you & Belle!
I am glad you found the right combination of food that works for Belle. It must have been very scary having to leave her at the vet during this pandemic. Your homemade food/treats sound wonderful & so healthy. I am glad Belle is thriving with your wonderful care - You are such a good momma. I agree Google/Internet is a huge step forward for mankind! When Abella was a puppy she had lots of tummy issues too. It took me a long time to find the right combination of food for her. I never took the step to making my own homemade for her..... Right now I just don't want to mess with what is working for Abella. 

I too am wondering what adjustments our fluffs will have to make after things get back to normal. I used to take Abella with me wherever I went. Now she hasn't been out shopping/etc. since this pandemic started. I am concerned that she may have backslidden or forgotten her "visiting" Manners and may need a refresher coarse in "Miss Manners" school.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

We just had our 4th day in a row of new cases in Ontario being under 200 but one of those cases is right here in our little community. 😢 This gets me discouraged.


----------



## jane and addison

Control what you can control.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I remind myself of this often.
🐶 🐾🌻👍


----------



## jane and addison

Maybe this will help. Today's picture from Facebook.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Very disappointed!
Yesterday Abella was all clean and smelling like lavender from her spa day. I brushed her and put cute pink bows in her hair. I grabbed my purse, strapped Abella into her car seat and thought we were headed to my newly opened Joanns fabric/craft store. Abella and my first outing (other than grocery store) in months. But it wasn't meant to be. I pushed the starter button on my Honda Accord and just grunting and flashing lights. Yes! I have a dead battery. Funny how several times in the past couple weeks I thought I should go out and at least start my car to keep the battery charged and drive it a bit so the tires don't get flat spots. But I got sidetracked and never did. So my excitement quickly faded and now I'm "stuck" at home - I guess I need to cal AAA. I'm also wondering if I may need a new battery???


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Very disappointed!
> Yesterday Abella was all clean and smelling like lavender from her spa day. I brushed her and put cute pink bows in her hair. I grabbed my purse, strapped Abella into her car seat and thought we were headed to my newly opened Joanns fabric/craft store. Abella and my first outing (other than grocery store) in months. But it wasn't meant to be. I pushed the starter button on my Honda Accord and just grunting and flashing lights. Yes! I have a dead battery. Funny how several times in the past couple weeks I thought I should go out and at least start my car to keep the battery charged and drive it a bit so the tires don't get flat spots. But I got sidetracked and never did. So my excitement quickly faded and now I'm "stuck" at home - I guess I need to cal AAA. I'm also wondering if I may need a new battery???


Maybe it was "meant to be" that you shouldn't be going out yesterday. When something like that happens to me I always take it as a sign. 
I can understand how disappointing that must have been. Poor Abella must have wondered why you strapped her into the car and then didn't go anywhere.  Hopefully all you need is a boost and not a new battery.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Maybe it was "meant to be" that you shouldn't be going out yesterday. When something like that happens to me I always take it as a sign.
> I can understand how disappointing that must have been. Poor Abella must have wondered why you strapped her into the car and then didn't go anywhere.  Hopefully all you need is a boost and not a new battery.


I agree. It wasn't meant to be - Back to putting my puzzle together and roaming my garden - smelling the flowers. Its been too hot here to go for walks unless its very early in the morning. This old body of mine doesn't like "early morning" outings. Hugs my friend and have a great weekend!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

OMG I just saw the cutest thing outside in our yard. A little tiny sparrow is feeding a baby starling. The starling is about 4 times bigger than the sparrow. It's so cute to see one species of bird looking after a different species. I had no idea they would do that.


----------



## pippersmom

Right now they are saying that as of now, school in Ontario will start in September but with students only going every other day or every other week and class sizes will be no larger than 15 kids. They will combine these days with "online learning" on the days they're not in school. Then in October they can decide region by region how much of a risk there still is and depending on the cases in each region they will decide if classes can resume full time. One of my daughters is a teacher so of coarse I will worry about her being around a lot of kids especially if we get a second wave in the fall.


----------



## jane and addison

It is supposed to rain here today but with this pretty face i an not down.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> It is supposed to rain here today but with this pretty face i an not down.
> View attachment 274553


Hi pretty girl. Looking at a face like that will make anyone smile!


----------



## jane and addison

I do get very discouraged wishing this whole thing would end. I try to remember that my pups still need me and I am a fighter not quitter.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> I do get very discouraged wishing this whole thing would end. I try to remember that my pups still need me and I am a fighter not quitter.
> View attachment 274554


Hang in there Addison. I know the feeling of being discouraged because sometimes it feels like this will never end. It also feels like it's been going on for years instead of just a few months. Hopefully they find a vaccine real soon and then things can go back to normal. Sending hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> I do get very discouraged wishing this whole thing would end. I try to remember that my pups still need me and I am a fighter not quitter.
> View attachment 274554


Addison, 
I agree, having pups dependent on you sure helps encourage one to get up each day and face the "challenges". I remember having several major surgeries when my girls were young and the Drs were unsure if I would ever walk again. I really believe my stubbornness and knowing my girls need a mommy is what kept me fighting (along with my strong faith). The challenge with this virus is we don't have an end date and us seniors do have an end date. I am hearing that a vaccine is in the works.

Beautiful marigolds. Is this going to be a gardening day for you? In my yard I plant marigolds to help keep the aphids under control (they assist the lady bugs). Pups are looking so pretty with their haircuts! Hang in their - hugs my friend.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

This does seem like its been going on FOREVER!
🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> This does seem like its been going on FOREVER!
> 🌻
> 
> 
> View attachment 274560


That's exactly how it feels!!!!!!! 😕 😯


----------



## jane and addison

My adult children do not understand but I feel that this Covid-19 does not have an expiration date. At 81 I do. It tends to get me down and no one seems to understand.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> My adult children do not understand but I feel that this Covid-19 does not have an expiration date. At 81 I do. It tends to get me down and no one seems to understand.


I understand Addison. Practicing social distancing, especially away from family, makes us feel like we are missing out on time that we can never get back. It's hard not to have some discouraging days. When you feel sad, just look at the adorable faces of Belle and Petey. It would be even worse being isolated at home if you didn't have those two little babies depending on you. They are the one bright side to this. 🌞


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> My adult children do not understand but I feel that this Covid-19 does not have an expiration date. At 81 I do. It tends to get me down and no one seems to understand.


Addison, I sure understand how you are feeling my friend......


----------



## Abella's Mommy

My latest puzzle is complete....well almost. Frustrating to get to the end and find you are missing two pieces.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> My latest puzzle is complete....well almost. Frustrating to get to the end and find you are missing two pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274564


Sure wish I liked doing puzzles. I just lose interest too quickly plus I had 2 neck surgeries over 20 years ago to removed ruptured disks in my neck and since then I can't doing anything involving looking down for very long.......or looking to the side.…….or looking up. 😕


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Its been a crazy couple weeks, I took Lorin to emergency a couple weeks ago, he has been seeing a Cardiologist, he has a low heart rate so needed a stress test, which happened yesterday. 
He will have a follow up next week 
We are in stage 4, everything is open, we live in a vacation area so I am certain we will have a up tick.
Lorin and I still wear our masks but most don't wear them.
I wish businesses would tell people that unless they wear masks they aren't allowed in their establishment 
We haven't been shopping, except for groceries etc.
My x daughter in law is a beautician she is going to come to my house and do my hair, she said she will wear a mask, and we will spend most of the time on our porch.

We had a wonderful Father's day at our son's farm, there were 6 of us there.
We are trying to see our kids more, but only in small groups 
Its worth the risk to us, we can't imagine not spending time with our family 

So many terrible things going on in our country, its heartbreaking 

The girls are doing well, I have Geneva in full coat, we have to wait 6 weeks for Maddie to be groomed. 
I hope our country can get somewhat back to a new normal, so many people in real need.,I pray a vaccination 
happens soon.

For those of you who might longer how Ethan is doing here's a update 
Ethan had his infusions last week, one poke (Ethan's term), they opened their home a couple months ago to a puppy 
Ethan has a best friend 😍
I had a great conversation with Charity over the phone yesterday, she received a letter from the school district, she had three options to consider, 3 days at school two days know line, half days, or for those who's health is comprised they will be home schooled, of course that's Ethan.
Charity works from work since the coronvirus, she said it looks like she may always be working from home 
She's looking for a teacher on line for Ethan 
Her oldest son will be back at college in August, not sure how his classes will be. 

I hope you are doing well, one day at a time, soon we will all be able to our new normal


----------



## edelweiss

Yay, a puppy for Ethan!
All the best for Lorin's appt.
Glad you are seeing your kids again!
Marco is facing the same issues of not knowing if he will be in classes come fall. How can anyone plan?
Maybe your DD can come sit on my porch & groom me. I need help! 
Love you Paula!


----------



## jane and addison

Matilda's mommy said:


> Its been a crazy couple weeks, I took Lorin to emergency a couple weeks ago, he has been seeing a Cardiologist, he has a low heart rate so needed a stress test, which happened yesterday.
> He will have a follow up next week
> We are in stage 4, everything is open, we live in a vacation area so I am certain we will have a up tick.
> Lorin and I still wear our masks but most don't wear them.
> I wish businesses would tell people that unless they wear masks they aren't allowed in their establishment
> We haven't been shopping, except for groceries etc.
> My x daughter in law is a beautician she is going to come to my house and do my hair, she said she will wear a mask, and we will spend most of the time on our porch.
> 
> We had a wonderful Father's day at our son's farm, there were 6 of us there.
> We are trying to see our kids more, but only in small groups
> Its worth the risk to us, we can't imagine not spending time with our family
> 
> So many terrible things going on in our country, its heartbreaking
> 
> The girls are doing well, I have Geneva in full coat, we have to wait 6 weeks for Maddie to be groomed.
> I hope our country can get somewhat back to a new normal, so many people in real need.,I pray a vaccination
> happens soon.
> 
> For those of you who might longer how Ethan is doing here's a update
> Ethan had his infusions last week, one poke (Ethan's term), they opened their home a couple months ago to a puppy
> Ethan has a best friend 😍
> I had a great conversation with Charity over the phone yesterday, she received a letter from the school district, she had three options to consider, 3 days at school two days know line, half days, or for those who's health is comprised they will be home schooled, of course that's Ethan.
> Charity works from work since the coronvirus, she said it looks like she may always be working from home
> She's looking for a teacher on line for Ethan
> Her oldest son will be back at college in August, not sure how his classes will be.
> 
> I hope you are doing well, one day at a time, soon we will all be able to our new normal


Sounds like some progress. One baby step at a time.


----------



## pippersmom

It's raining out today I'm just sooooooo *BORED*!!!!!!!!!! 🙄


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Matilda's mommy said:


> Its been a crazy couple weeks, I took Lorin to emergency a couple weeks ago, he has been seeing a Cardiologist, he has a low heart rate so needed a stress test, which happened yesterday.
> He will have a follow up next week
> We are in stage 4, everything is open, we live in a vacation area so I am certain we will have a up tick.
> Lorin and I still wear our masks but most don't wear them.
> I wish businesses would tell people that unless they wear masks they aren't allowed in their establishment
> We haven't been shopping, except for groceries etc.
> My x daughter in law is a beautician she is going to come to my house and do my hair, she said she will wear a mask, and we will spend most of the time on our porch.
> 
> We had a wonderful Father's day at our son's farm, there were 6 of us there.
> We are trying to see our kids more, but only in small groups
> Its worth the risk to us, we can't imagine not spending time with our family
> 
> So many terrible things going on in our country, its heartbreaking
> 
> The girls are doing well, I have Geneva in full coat, we have to wait 6 weeks for Maddie to be groomed.
> I hope our country can get somewhat back to a new normal, so many people in real need.,I pray a vaccination
> happens soon.
> 
> For those of you who might longer how Ethan is doing here's a update
> Ethan had his infusions last week, one poke (Ethan's term), they opened their home a couple months ago to a puppy
> Ethan has a best friend 😍
> I had a great conversation with Charity over the phone yesterday, she received a letter from the school district, she had three options to consider, 3 days at school two days know line, half days, or for those who's health is comprised they will be home schooled, of course that's Ethan.
> Charity works from work since the coronvirus, she said it looks like she may always be working from home
> She's looking for a teacher on line for Ethan
> Her oldest son will be back at college in August, not sure how his classes will be.
> 
> I hope you are doing well, one day at a time, soon we will all be able to our new normal


Paula, I have missed your posting on here so much. Our SM family is just not the same without your perfectly worded encouraging posts to all of us.
I will continue to keep Lorin in my prayers. Wonderful news Ethan has a new companion/best buddy. What breed is it & whats his name?
I sent you a text with an idea for Ethans online teacher. Love you my friend.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> It's raining out today I'm just sooooooo *BORED*!!!!!!!!!! 🙄


Kathy, Here we are having a heat wave, triple digits - I'm stuck inside too but for different reasons. I wish we had some of your rain. I agree BORED! ...One can read so many books, put so many puzzles together and stream so many programs. 
Theres always house cleaning or organizing.....


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, Here we are having a heat wave, triple digits - I'm stuck inside too but for different reasons. I wish we had some of your rain. I agree BORED! ...One can read so many books, put so many puzzles together and stream so many programs.
> Theres always house cleaning or organizing.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 274575


I long to be able to go shopping for STUFF, nothing in particular, just to be able to look around in stores and buy some stuff to take away the boredom.  
It's not raining anymore but it's too hot and humid to go outside now. 🥵


----------



## pippersmom

I've been listening to the news and my heart is just breaking for those of you who are living in the states that are hitting record highs in new cases. It sounds like it is just an awful mess down there. For those of you who this involves please stay home and stay safe. Sending prayers to each and every one of you.


----------



## edelweiss

Kathy, things in TX are pretty awful. We pretty much stay home except for a few doctor appts & grocery stores & are very careful when out. Dwt. has had 3 surgeries (2 of which were cataracts) in the last 2 months. He had waited over a year to get Medicare approval for a surgery on his left leg as one of the valves had not been working for a long time---so he dared not forego it. 
I spent 4 hrs. in the ER a wk. ago & the man in the bay next to me was probable covid positive. We all had masks but he & I were the only 2 patients there & shared medical staff. When they realized he was probably positive they took him away rather quickly, but he had been there for about 45 min (his English was not good so it took a while to figure out he had spent the wkend w/his adult daughter who had covid-19). I am in quarantine now until next Friday. I am not worried but it just goes to show you how quickly things can happen out of one's control.


----------



## pippersmom

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, things in TX are pretty awful. We pretty much stay home except for a few doctor appts & grocery stores & are very careful when out. Dwt. has had 3 surgeries (2 of which were cataracts) in the last 2 months. He had waited over a year to get Medicare approval for a surgery on his left leg as one of the valves had not been working for a long time---so he dared not forego it.
> I spent 4 hrs. in the ER a wk. ago & the man in the bay next to me was probable covid positive. We all had masks but he & I were the only 2 patients there & shared medical staff. When they realized he was probably positive they took him away rather quickly, but he had been there for about 45 min (his English was not good so it took a while to figure out he had spent the wkend w/his adult daughter who had covid-19). I am in quarantine now until next Friday. I am not worried but it just goes to show you how quickly things can happen out of one's control.


Sending you prayers Sandi that you and Dwight both stay healthy. I can't even imagine living where you are right now.


----------



## zooeysmom

Wishing everyone health and safety. Things here are opening up, but I wonder if it's a bit premature. Still, people are good about mask wearing and social distancing.


----------



## jane and addison

Working on a tough puzzle. Saturday Evening Post, Norman Rockwell's Three baseball covers. It keeps my mind off what is going on and keeps me in. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> Working on a tough puzzle. Saturday Evening Post, Norman Rockwell's Three baseball covers. It keeps my mind off what is going on and keeps me in. Prayers and hugs.
> View attachment 274582


Addison, Puzzles are very good for keeping the mind stimulated, so important! I read that the average attention span today is 8 SECONDS. Two years ago it was 12 seconds. That is amazingly depressing. I would love to see a picture of your Norman Rockwell puzzle when completed. I love the classic paintings/pictures from Normal Rockwell. In a previous post you said you were doing a Charles Wysocki puzzle. My father loved his work. Every Christmas I used to give him a Charles Wysocki calendar.

My hardest puzzle I have put together was "Indian Baskets" - Not a whole lot of clues going on there. This was not one of my favorites but it was a gift so I needed to complete it. Now it will get donated to the local senior center. I have several dozen Kincaid garden/cottage puzzles up in the attic but the phase I'm in right now I don't want to put those foggy/soft puzzles together. Stay healthy and keep that mind activated! Hugs!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

FIRST (non grocery store) outing in months for Abella & I:

The other day I did get to stop in at the fabric store - which is right next door to my small farmers market grocery store. The store was not busy at all & distancing & masks were required for admittance. I was pleased that Abella did great. I was a little concerned as this was her first outing in a couple months. I wondered what her reaction would be to people wearing masks. She did great. A couple times I was looking at bolts of fabric and left my cart several feet behind me and as usual, she attracted attention and onlookers. I'm thankful she is so very mellow (and NOT a jumper)! She just sits/sleeps quietly in the cart on her mat that I made for her. This was a quick outing as I needed to get home and give her a bath. Thinking it may be a long time before "we" get out again. But this was a nice chance to just look at stuff other than groceries.


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> FIRST (non grocery store) outing in months for Abella & I:
> 
> The other day I did get to stop in at the fabric store - which is right next door to my small farmers market grocery store. The store was not busy at all & distancing & masks were required for admittance. I was pleased that Abella did great. I was a little concerned as this was her first outing in a couple months. I wondered what her reaction would be to people wearing masks. She did great. A couple times I was looking at bolts of fabric and left my cart several feet behind me and as usual, she attracted attention and onlookers. I'm thankful she is so very mellow (and NOT a jumper)! She just sits/sleeps quietly in the cart on her mat that I made for her. This was a quick outing as I needed to get home and give her a bath. Thinking it may be a long time before "we" get out again. But this was a nice chance to just look at stuff other than groceries.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274584


How cute is this.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Addison, Puzzles are very good for keeping the mind stimulated, so important! I read that the average attention span today is 8 SECONDS. Two years ago it was 12 seconds. That is amazingly depressing. I would love to see a picture of your Norman Rockwell puzzle when completed. I love the classic paintings/pictures from Normal Rockwell. In a previous post you said you were doing a Charles Wysocki puzzle. My father loved his work. Every Christmas I used to give him a Charles Wysocki calendar.
> 
> My hardest puzzle I have put together was "Indian Baskets" - Not a whole lot of clues going on there. This was not one of my favorites but it was a gift so I needed to complete it. Now it will get donated to the local senior center. I have several dozen Kincaid garden/cottage puzzles up in the attic but the phase I'm in right now I don't want to put those foggy/soft puzzles together. Stay healthy and keep that mind activated! Hugs!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274583


Oh my, this puzzle looks sooooo hard!!!!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> FIRST (non grocery store) outing in months for Abella & I:
> 
> The other day I did get to stop in at the fabric store - which is right next door to my small farmers market grocery store. The store was not busy at all & distancing & masks were required for admittance. I was pleased that Abella did great. I was a little concerned as this was her first outing in a couple months. I wondered what her reaction would be to people wearing masks. She did great. A couple times I was looking at bolts of fabric and left my cart several feet behind me and as usual, she attracted attention and onlookers. I'm thankful she is so very mellow (and NOT a jumper)! She just sits/sleeps quietly in the cart on her mat that I made for her. This was a quick outing as I needed to get home and give her a bath. Thinking it may be a long time before "we" get out again. But this was a nice chance to just look at stuff other than groceries.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274584


Abella is so pretty. She doesn't even look real. She looks like a little stuffed dog sitting there. She also looks so well behaved!!!!


----------



## edelweiss

She is drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## jane and addison

My picture for today should read "You look over there and I will look here".


----------



## pippersmom

They look so little sitting in that big chair. ❤


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> They look so little sitting in that big chair. ❤


That was taken at a farm market place in October 2015. Pupkins, cider and such.


----------



## pippersmom

Well nothing much going on here except it's soooo hot and is supposed to be even hotter all next week.
My birthday was yesterday and it was pretty boring. Couldn't do anything or get together with family. My daughter brought the twins to our backyard for a social distance visit but it wasn't much fun for her because they kept crawling away, each one going in a different direction, and she was steady chasing after them. They are such busy little girls and sooooo adorable!.💕💕💕 I don't get to see the rest of my family because some of the kids are still at the age they don't understand social distancing and would want to come in the house or run up to me for hugs. 
Good news is that our total new cases in all of Canada was only 226 new cases in the past 24 hours and Ontario today is down to just 121 new cases. I hope that Canada Day on July 1st doesn't mess with those numbers .
My heart is thinking of all you guys in the US every time I listen to the news. It's so scary. Sending prayers to everyone to stay safe.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

HAPPY 4Th! Kathy HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY dear friend 
We went to Costco a few days ago, so many out of state plates😑 
We live in a vacation area so I am pretty sure we will have many cases.
I will never understand why people won't wear masks, its a selfish person
My own son won't wear a mask 
I'm watching the local news oh my gosh they are interviewing people who are from California, the lady said her family drove here to have the freedom to not wear a mask😣
We are going to get hit hard. I am not going out for a couple weeks 
It makes me so mad,
Now we have fireworks to deal with😐 the fireworks have been going on for a couple days. Maddie gets so scared, no sleep tonight


----------



## jane and addison

I understand about the fireworks Belle did not like them and I had to put Peter's thunder shirt on him. Prayers and hugs to all.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Well nothing much going on here except it's soooo hot and is supposed to be even hotter all next week.
> My birthday was yesterday and it was pretty boring. Couldn't do anything or get together with family. My daughter brought the twins to our backyard for a social distance visit but it wasn't much fun for her because they kept crawling away, each one going in a different direction, and she was steady chasing after them. They are such busy little girls and sooooo adorable!.💕💕💕 I don't get to see the rest of my family because some of the kids are still at the age they don't understand social distancing and would want to come in the house or run up to me for hugs.
> Good news is that our total new cases in all of Canada was only 226 new cases in the past 24 hours and Ontario today is down to just 121 new cases. I hope that Canada Day on July 1st doesn't mess with those numbers .
> My heart is thinking of all you guys in the US every time I listen to the news. It's so scary. Sending prayers to everyone to stay safe.


Happy Belated Birthday Kathy!
It seems like special celebrations aren't very special this special this year with Covids ugly presence constantly looking over our shoulder (Mothers Day, Fathers Day, Birthdays, Graduations, etc). Last night I was thinking about Thanksgiving. Yes I know thats a while off....but I was wondering if we can celebrate that special day with extended family & then there Christmas........ Here in Calif we have halted our opening plan because we have had so many new cases reported. I can't help but wonder if all those thousands that got together to protest, riot and loot had something to do with this new increase in cases. They did not wear masks and did not social distance. Yet nobody seemed to object to their presence. This is all so confusing to me. I'm hunkered down at home going out only for groceries and once in awhile the "call" from the fabric store next door to grocery store pulls me in (no self control)! We as a country just can't afford to completely shut down again. Then there is all the other craziness going on in this country.... Praying an answer to all this can be found very soon.

Thinking we need to take a break from watching the news too!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Matilda's mommy said:


> HAPPY 4Th! Kathy HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY dear friend
> We went to Costco a few days ago, so many out of state plates😑
> We live in a vacation area so I am pretty sure we will have many cases.
> I will never understand why people won't wear masks, its a selfish person
> My own son won't wear a mask
> I'm watching the local news oh my gosh they are interviewing people who are from California, the lady said her family drove here to have the freedom to not wear a mask😣
> We are going to get hit hard. I am not going out for a couple weeks
> It makes me so mad,
> Now we have fireworks to deal with😐 the fireworks have been going on for a couple days. Maddie gets so scared, no sleep tonight


Paula, I just can't understand why people can't have self control and just follow the rules. We shouldn't need the "mask police" to have to ticket us or reprimand us - Why can't we act like adults? When I go out I do see everyone wearing masks - You can't get in stores without one. I also notice the sterilizing has gotten more relaxed. It used to be that every cart was sterilized before handed to you going into the grocery store....they don't do that anymore. Now you can pick up the bottle of spray disinfectant and do it yourself if you like. 

In my county fireworks are illegal - but that doesn't stop people from buying them in other counties and bringing them here. I have been hearing them for days now. Fortunately Abella doesn't seem to care about the loud noises. I'm wondering if this is because I took her out a lot when she was a small puppy and exposed her to lots of different loud sounds/noises (lawn mowers, leaf blowers, motorcycles, police & fire sirens, play grounds, etc.)

Stay safe - stay healthy - continued prayers for you and Lorin - and of coarse Ethan is in my daily prayers too!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Kathy!
> It seems like special celebrations aren't very special this special this year with Covids ugly presence constantly looking over our shoulder (Mothers Day, Fathers Day, Birthdays, Graduations, etc). Last night I was thinking about Thanksgiving. Yes I know thats a while off....but I was wondering if we can celebrate that special day with extended family & then there Christmas........ Here in Calif we have halted our opening plan because we have had so many new cases reported. I can't help but wonder if all those thousands that got together to protest, riot and loot had something to do with this new increase in cases. They did not wear masks and did not social distance. Yet nobody seemed to object to their presence. This is all so confusing to me. I'm hunkered down at home going out only for groceries and once in awhile the "call" from the fabric store next door to grocery store pulls me in (no self control)! We as a country just can't afford to completely shut down again. Then there is all the other craziness going on in this country.... Praying an answer to all this can be found very soon.
> 
> Thinking we need to take a break from watching the news too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 274612


I've been thinking about Christmas to. I'm starting to think we won't will be able to celebrate with family .
I LOVE this picture . I needed that laugh! The person is just missing a big pair of goggles for her eyes.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

1918 Flu Pandemic picture:
👍 😷


----------



## Abella's Mommy

ALWAYS carry a spare (or two, or three, or four, or five....). You never know when you will need one!
 !


----------



## pippersmom

Well my day just got ruined. Every year my next door neighbour will foster a young dog ( mostly poodles) that will be going into training for service dogs once they are old enough. Right now they are fostering an 11 month old standard poodle.
A little while ago when I was by the kitchen window I heard a lot of birds screeching outside. I ran out to see what was going on....... I had never heard noise like that before. The neighbours dog had gotten hold of a baby robin. There was about 6 adult robins that tried coming to the rescue. They were screaming and diving at the dog and feathers where flying everywhere. My neighbour ( in tears) got the baby out of the dogs mouth. Unfortunately I watched this baby robin gasping for breath for about 5 minutes before it died. It broke my heart to see this happen and it broke my heart to see the parent birds sitting on the roof screaming and watching their baby. This is the second baby bird that this dog has gotten so needless to say I really don't like this dog.😥😥😥
I found it totally amazing though that any robin that was in the vicinity came to try to help the parents save their baby. Nature is truly amazing!
I wonder if the parent birds grieve for their baby or is this just a part of life to them?


----------



## Abella's Mommy

That is so sad. Are poodles hunters? If its in their DNA I don't think it can be stopped??? I'm hoping that with the intense service dog training he will learn not to respond to birds and wild life. I agree nature is amazing. Elephants will grieve their loss for a long time.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> That is so sad. Are poodles hunters? If its in their DNA I don't think it can be stopped??? I'm hoping that with the intense service dog training he will learn not to respond to birds and wild life. I agree nature is amazing. Elephants will grieve their loss for a long time.


They told me that yes, poodles are hunters. I would have never thought that they had a hunting instinct. I'm just not sure if this dog will succeed in becoming a service dog. It seems a lot more hyper than any of the other ones they have fostered. I'm so sad about the baby bird.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

My youngest daughter, hubby and their 4 kids have been visiting her sisters family in IL. They spent the past two weeks hiking/camping and enjoying the amazing outdoors. I only wish I could have been with them. Maybe next year. Below is a picture of all 8 of my grandkids & a picture of my youngest daughter and her husband by the waterfall. I also am attaching an amazing picture she just sent me from O'Hare airport - love the flags. They are headed back home to Calif today.


----------



## pippersmom

Those are wonderful pictures Paulann. LOVE all the grandkids and it's a beautiful picture of your daughter and her husband by the waterfall. It sounds like a wonderful vacation. That is something we all could use .


----------



## pippersmom

You know this virus has gone on too long when last time you got to be with your twin granddaughters, without having to social distance, they had just learned to crawl and sit up by themselves and now, as of today, they both just started walking and I have missed everything in between and we're still having to social distance.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> You know this virus has gone on too long when last time you got to be with your twin granddaughters, without having to social distance, they had just learned to crawl and sit up by themselves and now, as of today, they both just started walking and I have missed everything in between and we're still having to social distance.


Kathy, I so agree. Months, weeks, days just keep speeding by us and it seems we are stuck in a never ending holding pattern just waiting and waiting and waiting......... Frustrating!


----------



## pippersmom

Here's the two little monkeys who are now walking.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

So precious! Wow they have grown so much! Cuteness doubled. What a blessing. I am thankful we at least can share pictures with each other instantly. So much better that having to drop off rolls of film to be developed and wait for processing. Am I dating myself? Does anyone else remember those days?


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> So precious! Wow they have grown so much! Cuteness doubled. What a blessing. I am thankful we at least can share pictures with each other instantly. So much better that having to drop off rolls of film to be developed and wait for processing. Am I dating myself? Does anyone else remember those days?


I remember those days


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Today is a rough day. I'm feeling so very isolated. Amazing how ones emotions can be on such a roller coaster. It's like I have two different voices going on in my head. One says "Just get busy" - "Find a project to throw yourself into" - "Your a mature adult. You can handle this"........... The other voice says "Crawl into bed with Abella and pull the covers over your head" - "This will NEVER end - You will die a lonely old isolated grandma...." Crazy how day to day emotions can change.

On another note. I woke up today and my usual pure white Abella with her silky pretty coat looks very grayish. How did this happen overnight? Did she sneak out last night and have a "rendezvous"??? Or did I just not have my glasses on yesterday? I guess its Spa Day today for her.

Corona Virus:
I just heard a report from the CDC that 75% of those testing positive for the virus have no symptoms. I'm thinking thats good news. More being tested just because the test is available even though they aren't sick or anything. I don't know??


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Today is a rough day. I'm feeling so very isolated. Amazing how ones emotions can be on such a roller coaster. It's like I have two different voices going on in my head. One says "Just get busy" - "Find a project to throw yourself into" - "Your a mature adult. You can handle this"........... The other voice says "Crawl into bed with Abella and pull the covers over your head" - "This will NEVER end - You will die a lonely old isolated grandma...." Crazy how day to day emotions can change.
> 
> On another note. I woke up today and my usual pure white Abella with her silky pretty coat looks very grayish. How did this happen overnight? Did she sneak out last night and have a "rendezvous"??? Or did I just not have my glasses on yesterday? I guess its Spa Day today for her.
> 
> Corona Virus:
> I just heard a report from the CDC that 75% of those testing positive for the virus have no symptoms. I'm thinking thats good news. More being tested just because the test is available even though they aren't sick or anything. I don't know??


I know the roller coaster ride. Today I was just saying to my hubby that I wished we could move to another planet where there is no virus. Here in Canada we are much better off than you guys ( knock on wood) . Canada's total cases since the pandemic began is about the same as the US saw in just 2 or 3 days this past week. My heart goes out to you guys. 
It's so hot here that we can't even go for a walk for something to do and I am sooooo bored. Poor Pipper is bored too.


----------



## Chvilla1

I am blown away how there are so many people behaving like this pandemic is normal. No one has masks on. No one has gloves on. There are nearly 56,000 confirmed cases in my state with 685 deaths. What don’t people understand about that. I have over a dozen friends who have been diagnosed and I am frustrated. How do we get people to understand. I’m so angry I want to cry!!!


----------



## Chvilla1

Abella's Mommy said:


> Today is a rough day. I'm feeling so very isolated. Amazing how ones emotions can be on such a roller coaster. It's like I have two different voices going on in my head. One says "Just get busy" - "Find a project to throw yourself into" - "Your a mature adult. You can handle this"........... The other voice says "Crawl into bed with Abella and pull the covers over your head" - "This will NEVER end - You will die a lonely old isolated grandma...." Crazy how day to day emotions can change.
> 
> On another note. I woke up today and my usual pure white Abella with her silky pretty coat looks very grayish. How did this happen overnight? Did she sneak out last night and have a "rendezvous"??? Or did I just not have my glasses on yesterday? I guess its Spa Day today for her.
> 
> Corona Virus:
> I just heard a report from the CDC that 75% of those testing positive for the virus have no symptoms. I'm thinking thats good news. More being tested just because the test is available even though they aren't sick or anything. I don't know??


This is not easy. I’m sorry your feeling so up and down. I wish we could all do more for each other. Prayers. Hang in there Abella’s Mommy. (Sorry I don’t know your real name) We love you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kathy the girls are growing so fast, it doesn't seem fair you aren't able to hold them and love on them
I pray for you and your family, I am so glad you have grandkids, how is the littlest grandaughther doing, it would be fun to see the three of them playing 

Paulann I so understand how you feel, some days are better, I wonder if we will ever get back room somewhat normal. 
Its especially hard not being able to be with our loved ones.
I'm praying for you I think if people would take the coronvirus serious and wear their masks many of us would feel safe to go out and shop etc
I think people are in denial because they don't know someone ill.


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kathy the girls are growing so fast, it doesn't seem fair you aren't able to hold them and love on them
> I pray for you and your family, I am so glad you have grandkids, how is the littlest grandaughther doing, it would be fun to see the three of them playing
> 
> Paulann I so understand how you feel, some days are better, I wonder if we will ever get back room somewhat normal.
> Its especially hard not being able to be with our loved ones.
> I'm praying for you I think if people would take the coronvirus serious and wear their masks many of us would feel safe to go out and shop etc
> I think people are in denial because they don't know someone ill.


Paula, my youngest granddaughter is getting so big. I will put a picture of her and then one of the twins for comparison. She is bigger than the twins but 5 months younger. I dont get to see her because her brother and sister don't understand social distancing. She has been away from us for half her life now so she's not going to know us if this ever gets over and life returns to normal. It's hard not to have bad days thinking like this.


----------



## zooeysmom

Do any of you subscribe to Max Lucado's page on FB? He has encouraging messages every morning that I love to wake up to. I will keep all of you in my prayers. I have some days when I feel pretty down, but overall I'm doing pretty okay in this situation. I'm not afraid of contracting Covid at all, but I'm taking all the proper precautions to stay safe and keep my community safe. Most people in my Nor Cal town are very good about masking and social distancing.


----------



## jane and addison

Belle got sick last night and vomited. I took her to the doctor and she could not find any reason, so she is on a bland diet for the next several days. What a wonderful life this is.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> Belle got sick last night and vomited. I took her to the doctor and she could not find any reason, so she is on a bland diet for the next several days. What a wonderful life this is.
> View attachment 274641


I hope Belle is feeling better now.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> Belle got sick last night and vomited. I took her to the doctor and she could not find any reason, so she is on a bland diet for the next several days. What a wonderful life this is.
> View attachment 274641


Oh No!!! 
I too hope Belle will be feeling better very soon. And be back to her usual self very soon 
Has she had tummy issues in the past?

Hugs and prayers to both you and Belle!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, I LOVE seeing the pictures of all three of your beautiful Grand Daughters - So very very very very cute in their summer sundresses! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Out Hiking I saw this amazing tree:
If trees could talk - What kind of stories would they tell? The bark, the branches, the structure is truly amazing.
I remember when I was in grade school we lived in an area that had huge oak trees with cows and bulls grazing. I would love to climb one of the trees and sit and do my homework - Yes, I was a tom-girl! Looking back I sure wonder why my mom let me go there with all the bulls around.....of coarse back then everything was so different. Can you imagine the awesome tree house you could build in the tree below? Wishing I was younger and still could climb a tree and read a book in it.

Summers were long evening games outside playing hide-and-seek till very late with the neighbor kids and the baseball games we had going on in our court were wonderful with moms, dads and all ages of kid playing together. Neighborhoods were so safe and everybody knew each other and watched out for each other.. 
👍 🌞


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Out Hiking I saw this amazing tree:
> If trees could talk - What kind of stories would they tell? The bark, the branches, the structure is truly amazing.
> I remember when I was in grade school we lived in an area that had huge oak trees with cows and bulls grazing. I would love to climb one of the trees and sit and do my homework - Yes, I was a tom-girl! Looking back I sure wonder why my mom let me go there with all the bulls around.....of coarse back then everything was so different. Can you imagine the awesome tree house you could build in the tree below? Wishing I was younger and still could climb a tree and read a book in it.
> 
> Summers were long evening games outside playing hide-and-seek till very late with the neighbor kids and the baseball games we had going on in our court were wonderful with moms, dads and all ages of kid playing together. Neighborhoods were so safe and everybody knew each other and watched out for each other..
> 👍 🌞
> 
> View attachment 274642


Oh I love that tree. I loved making up stories for trees when I was a kid. When I was growing up there was a tree on our front yard that had an upside down "U" on the bottom of it where the bark was missing. It wasn't a hole, just an area where there was no bark. I convinced myself that it was the door to a mouse hole and that mice could open the door and lived in the tree. Sometimes fairies went in the tree to visit the mice.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> I hope Belle is feeling better now.


Belle is doing much better this morning. Back to her old rotten self.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> Belle is doing much better this morning. Back to her old rotten self.


That's great news!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom

I'm having a sad day. I'm missing all my kids and grandkids. I haven't seen my son and his family in 4 months. I have NEVER went that long without seeing him. 
I'm really really missing my Mom today. I wish Heaven had a phone. 😥


----------



## edelweiss

pippersmom said:


> I'm having a sad day. I'm missing all my kids and grandkids. I haven't seen my son and his family in 4 months. I have NEVER went that long without seeing him.
> I'm really really missing my Mom today. I wish Heaven had a phone. 😥


Kathy, I am so sorry you are not doing well! Life is sometimes cruel. Prayers that you will be soon feeling more positive & that you can have contact w/your lovely family.


----------



## pippersmom

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, I am so sorry you are not doing well! Life is sometimes cruel. Prayers that you will be soon feeling more positive & that you can have contact w/your lovely family.


Thanks Sandi. Today is better. I know we are all feeling the same way. It just comes in waves where somedays I'm really feeling the emptiness of not being with my family combined with wishing I had my Mom to talk to.


----------



## jane and addison

I know how you are feeling because I feel that way also. My Mom passed in 1996 and Jane passed in 2017, I still talk to them as needed. Today I am going to mop the kitchen floor just for something to do. Not that it needs it. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## edelweiss

Addison, mine needs it---please feel free!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> I'm having a sad day. I'm missing all my kids and grandkids. I haven't seen my son and his family in 4 months. I have NEVER went that long without seeing him.
> I'm really really missing my Mom today. I wish Heaven had a phone. 😥


Kathy - I'm sorry yesterday was such a hard day for you - praying today is better for you ...... I agree with your wish for Heaven to have a toll free number to each of our family members residing in their beautiful custom mansions.....or Skype or Zoom or whatever has visual would be even better! Hugs!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> I know how you are feeling because I feel that way also. My Mom passed in 1996 and Jane passed in 2017, I still talk to them as needed. Today I am going to mop the kitchen floor just for something to do. Not that it needs it. Prayers and hugs.


 I also talk a lot to my Nephew that passed away last Valentines Day. I'm thankful he is now cancer & pain free but I miss him so much! One day we will see our loved ones again - What a day that will be! 

As far as cleaning goes - When I get mad I get in the super cleaning mood. Sometimes I wish I'd get mad more often! lol!
Hugs & prayers sent your way my friend.....


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy,
When you started this "Keeping In Touch" Thread at the beginning of the Covid Virus did you have any idea it would grow so large? 7,000 views!!!
It has been so very helpful and I'm glad we have this thread to vent, share, encourage, laugh together, or whatever strikes our mood of the day.
SM Family is awesome!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy,
> When you started this "Keeping In Touch" Thread at the beginning of the Covid Virus did you have any idea it would grow so large? 7,000 views!!!
> It has been so very helpful and I'm glad we have this thread to vent, share, encourage, laugh together, or whatever strikes our mood of the day.
> SM Family is awesome!


I never dreamed this thread would grow so large because I never dreamed the virus would be around this long. I dumbly thought it would only be a few weeks and then it would just go away. I just never imagined that it would become this big and affect the whole world. Having this thread helps get through the rough days because we are all going through and feeling the same things and we are all in this together.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

We here in CA are going backwards! Our Governor just announced:

_California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) on Monday ordered the shut down of bars and indoor dining statewide and directed churches, gyms, and hair salons to close in 30 counties as the state experiences a rise in Chinese coronavirus cases._

_“We’ve made this point on multiple occasions and that is we’re moving back into a modification mode of our original stay-at-home order,” Newsom said in a press conference. “This continues to be a deadly disease.”_

Several counties say they will not reopen until there are NO new cases for 1 week. If thats true we may not open until 2040...... There will always be a few new cases as long as testing continues. I may not get to see my grandchildren get married! HoHum!!! I just want to get on with life!

😷


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> We here in CA are going backwards! Our Governor just announced:
> 
> _California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) on Monday ordered the shut down of bars and indoor dining statewide and directed churches, gyms, and hair salons to close in 30 counties as the state experiences a rise in Chinese coronavirus cases.
> 
> “We’ve made this point on multiple occasions and that is we’re moving back into a modification mode of our original stay-at-home order,” Newsom said in a press conference. “This continues to be a deadly disease.”_
> 
> Several counties say they will not reopen until there are NO new cases for 1 week. If thats true we may not open until 2040...... There will always be a few new cases as long as testing continues. I may not get to see my grandchildren get married! HoHum!!! I just want to get on with life!
> 
> 😷


Paulann I'm sorry to hear that everything is going in the wrong direction for you. The different ways this virus manifests itself and the long term effects some people are having is unbelievable. It's unbelievable that they think this whole thing started with a small little bat, which I consider to be one of the ugliest creatures on this earth. 
I hear the numbers on the news for the US every day and it's so scary. I would be terrified. 
Here in Ontario we are down to an average of about 120 new cases per day for the past week or two so that's amazing compared to what the US is having. In my county, as of right now, there are *no* active cases!!!!! On Friday, *parts* of Ontario are moving to stage 3 of reopening so I pray that goes well and we don't see a surge in cases in a few weeks. We still have to social distance though even with the reopening.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

FIRE! FIRE!
Yesterday I received a panic call from my neighbor lady across the street telling me her house was on fire and she didn't know what to do! We quickly called 911 dispatch. Our amazing fire dept responded very quickly with 5 fire engines and lots of other misc trucks/cars came - they were able to put out the fire before it did to much damage or spread to neighboring houses. It turns out the fire started in her pool equipment shed. Thankfully her house is still livable. This could have been so much worse as we are in triple digit weather and high winds. Thankful for our First responders: Fire Dept, Police Dept, Paramedics, etc! Too much excitement for one day!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> FIRE! FIRE!
> Yesterday I received a panic call from my neighbor lady across the street telling me her house was on fire and she didn't know what to do! We quickly called 911 dispatch. Our amazing fire dept responded very quickly with 5 fire engines and lots of other misc trucks/cars came - they were able to put out the fire before it did to much damage or spread to neighboring houses. It turns out the fire started in her pool equipment shed. Thankfully her house is still livable. This could have been so much worse as we are in triple digit weather and high winds. Thankful for our First responders: Fire Dept, Police Dept, Paramedics, etc! Too much excitement for one day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 274645


Oh my goodness that poor lady must have really been scared, especially since she didn't even know what to do or who to call. Glad all turned out well.


----------



## pippersmom

Yesterday the the adult orioles started bringing their babies to my feeder. They're so cute! I know that in a few weeks once the babies can fend for themselves the adults start migrating south again while the babies remain here till the end of summer. This makes me sad because I look so forward to their return each spring and now the adults time here will be ending soon. At least my hummingbirds will still be here for about 2 more months.
My daughter came with the twins for a social visit outside this morning. OMG I LOVE those little girls. I was so tempted to pick them up and hug them but I kept myself in control. My daughter recently went back to work ( she only works evenings so her husband can look after the twins ) and is a server at a restaurant so she is exposed to a lot of people so I had to stick by the rules. It was soooooo hard, just one little hug from those babies would have felt so good.


----------



## pippersmom

Grrrrrrrr I'm so mad that I spoke too soon a couple of days ago. I had said that there were NO active cases anymore in our county and now my small little community has one new case. I should have kept my mouth shut.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Grrrrrrrr I'm so mad that I spoke too soon a couple of days ago. I had said that there were NO active cases anymore in our county and now my small little community has one new case. I should have kept my mouth shut.


You did not jinx it. This covid19 is tough. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Yesterday the the adult orioles started bringing their babies to my feeder. They're so cute! I know that in a few weeks once the babies can fend for themselves the adults start migrating south again while the babies remain here till the end of summer. This makes me sad because I look so forward to their return each spring and now the adults time here will be ending soon. At least my hummingbirds will still be here for about 2 more months.
> My daughter came with the twins for a social visit outside this morning. OMG I LOVE those little girls. I was so tempted to pick them up and hug them but I kept myself in control. My daughter recently went back to work ( she only works evenings so her husband can look after the twins ) and is a server at a restaurant so she is exposed to a lot of people so I had to stick by the rules. It was soooooo hard, just one little hug from those babies would have felt so good.


Kathy, Has your neighbors "service dog in training" gotten any better in leaving the birds alone? I'm thinking that the baby orioles may not be as wise as their parents in avoiding the dog. On another note: Im glad you were able to get some special time with the twins. Praying your daughter has a hedge of protection around her while at work. 
😷 👍🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, Has your neighbors "service dog in training" gotten any better in leaving the birds alone? I'm thinking that the baby orioles may not be as wise as their parents in avoiding the dog. On another note: Im glad you were able to get some special time with the twins. Praying your daughter has a hedge of protection around her while at work.
> 😷 👍🌻


Most of the time now that they have the dog in their backyard they keep her on a leash. Next time I see them outside I am going to warn them about the baby orioles coming to my feeder. I would be devastated if something happened to one of them.
I try not to think about my daughter working in a restaurant. She only works one night a week because she doesn't want to be away from the babies and so far it's only been outdoor dining but as of tomorrow all restaurants are open for indoor dining too so I'm pretty worried, especially since our town just had a new case reported yesterday after weeks of no active cases. My first thought was that I sure hope they didn't dine at her restaurant recently.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

CRAZY TIMES!
😷


----------



## pippersmom

Aside from the fact that our case numbers are starting to climb and I don't want to talk about that part, I'm having a sad day for a *dumb* reason. I think my adult orioles left already for their migration back south and I think the babies might have followed them. Usually the adults left around now but the babies stayed for the rest of the summer but I haven't seen any orioles for 2 days now.  The summer birds made the world seem a bit more normal than it really is these days. Thank goodness for all my hummingbirds, which are my favorite anyways. They usually faithfully stay until about mid September.


----------



## wkomorow

jane and addison said:


> Belle is doing much better this morning. Back to her old rotten self.


Glad she is doing better.


----------



## wkomorow

This heat is doing a number on nature here. We have not seen a single hummingbird. Rabbits are not out during the day, just early morning. Sage and mints are enornous, insects everywhere. We just entered a drought. It is not serous yet, but the water tables and lakes are down.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Checking in, where I live is beautiful especially in the summer, its 81 today, I gave the girls their baths and groomed them out on our back porch. 
We are seeing terrible spikes with the virus here.
People are having huge summer get togethers.
We received a flying in our mail for a summer block party, what..... it didn't mention masks or distancing 
Ok so I am thinking within two weeks we will have the virus in my neighborhood 😶
I hope I am wrong. 

Kathy we haven't had one hummingbird this year, Walter I can't imagine how hot it is there.
Years ago we spent the summer on a road trip back east. I have never been around humidity like that.
I had bad hair days all summer.


----------



## pippersmom

wkomorow said:


> This heat is doing a number on nature here. We have not seen a single hummingbird. Rabbits are not out during the day, just early morning. Sage and mints are enornous, insects everywhere. We just entered a drought. It is not serous yet, but the water tables and lakes are down.


We had a bit of rain a few days ago ( or maybe it could have been a week ago since I never know what day it is) and that was the first rain we've had since May. It's so hot here too, tomorrow is going to be 32 C feeling like 42 C. Pipper's walks are really short right now because of the heat so we're soooo bored! At least I have lots of hummingbirds!


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Checking in, where I live is beautiful especially in the summer, its 81 today, I gave the girls their baths and groomed them out on our back porch.
> We are seeing terrible spikes with the virus here.
> People are having huge summer get togethers.
> We received a flying in our mail for a summer block party, what..... it didn't mention masks or distancing
> Ok so I am thinking within two weeks we will have the virus in my neighborhood 😶
> I hope I am wrong.
> 
> Kathy we haven't had one hummingbird this year, Walter I can't imagine how hot it is there.
> Years ago we spent the summer on a road trip back east. I have never been around humidity like that.
> I had bad hair days all summer.


Glad to "see" you Paula. I was just thinking about you today.
With you and Walter both saying you haven't had any hummingbirds makes me realize that I'm considering myself lucky. I have lots of them!!!!! I would have been so sad if I didn't have any.

You should see my "bad" hair with all the humidity plus the fact I'm still staying home so I haven't been to the hairdresser since February. What a mess!!!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison

These picture are from 2014 but it will look the same here today. Stay safe. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

Right at this moment I'm sitting in my basement because we are under Tornado warnings. Pipper is terrified because my phone and TV keep screaming with emergency alerts. I don't like this.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Glad to "see" you Paula. I was just thinking about you today.
> With you and Walter both saying you haven't had any hummingbirds makes me realize that I'm considering myself lucky. I have lots of them!!!!! I would have been so sad if I didn't have any.
> 
> You should see my "bad" hair with all the humidity plus the fact I'm still staying home so I haven't been to the hairdresser since February. What a mess!!!!!!!


Kathy, I too am thankful I have LOTS of hummingbirds. Infant I just finished making a batch of nectar for them, Its cooling on the stove. I have 8 feeders throughout my garden and keeping them full keeps me busy. I love walking out the front door and hearing that special sound they make letting you know they are in the nearby trees. 

I also NEED a trip to my hairdresser so badly. Today is my birthday - but we celebrated it yesterday with the grandkids. I tried doing my hair and having it down for the day. After everyone left I was so anxious to put it pulled back in a ponytail. With this heat it annoys me when its down! When I go for hikes or walks I put on a pink baseball cap that covers my messy hair.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Right at this moment I'm sitting in my basement because we are under Tornado warnings. Pipper is terrified because my phone and TV keep screaming with emergency alerts. I don't like this.


Kathy, I can't imagine how scary that is for you and sweet Pipper. My daughter in IL gets warning sirens blasting and they have to go into their basement for hours at a time. Here in CA we "Just" get earthquakes - no warning for those. I have been here for some really big ones. Shake rattle and roll! Praying for your safety right now - Please let us know when you are out and that you are ok. Hugs!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, I too am thankful I have LOTS of hummingbirds. Infant I just finished making a batch of nectar for them, Its cooling on the stove. I have 8 feeders throughout my garden and keeping them full keeps me busy. I love walking out the front door and hearing that special sound they make letting you know they are in the nearby trees.
> 
> I also NEED a trip to my hairdresser so badly. Today is my birthday - but we celebrated it yesterday with the grandkids. I tried doing my hair and having it down for the day. After everyone left I was so anxious to put it pulled back in a ponytail. With this heat it annoys me when its down! When I go for hikes or walks I put on a pink baseball cap that covers my messy hair.


Happy Birthday Paulann. 
When I make my nectar I don't boil it on top of the stove. I just boil water in the tea kettle to add to the sugar. I make a huge batch at a time and keep it in the fridge. I change it every day and put a clean feeder out every day. Maybe I should consider putting out multiple feeders so that they don't chase each other away all the time but I already have the hummingbird feeder, an oriole feeder and a finch feeder so not a lot of room left to keep them spread out.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, I can't imagine how scary that is for you and sweet Pipper. My daughter in IL gets warning sirens blasting and they have to go into their basement for hours at a time. Here in CA we "Just" get earthquakes - no warning for those. I have been here for some really big ones. Shake rattle and roll! Praying for your safety right now - Please let us know when you are out and that you are ok. Hugs!


Warning has ended. We had heavy rain and ridiculous winds. The temperature has dropped 15 degrees in the past hour. My daughter lives in a small village about 5 minutes away from me and they have transformers on their main road on fire right now and power lines and trees down all over the place so something happened there.
Poor Pipper is still scared. His day is ruined.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Thank you for the update - Glad you and your daughter are safe. Nature sure has a lot of amazing power - but it sure can be dangerous. What works in calming Piper down? Belly rubs? massages? play time? Hoping you find something that will get him back to his happy self! Hugs.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Thank you for the update - Glad you and your daughter are safe. Nature sure has a lot of amazing power - but it sure can be dangerous. What works in calming Piper down? Belly rubs? massages? play time? Hoping you find something that will get him back to his happy self! Hugs.


When its storming he just wants to sit with one of us but he's shaking the whole time. Nothing helps. I feel so bad for him.


----------



## wkomorow

Kathy, stay safe.

Happy birthday Paulann.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Warning has ended. We had heavy rain and ridiculous winds. The temperature has dropped 15 degrees in the past hour. My daughter lives in a small village about 5 minutes away from me and they have transformers on their main road on fire right now and power lines and trees down all over the place so something happened there.
> Poor Pipper is still scared. His day is ruined.


Peter does not like thunder so I put his thunder shirt on him. It seems to work.


----------



## pippersmom

Well my day just got better. I just saw my orioles back at my feeder. I thought they had started their migration back south already because I haven't seen them for 3 days now but they're still here. I know it's the same orioles too because one of them had injured his foot at the beginning of spring and for a while he couldn't stand on it. Once it got better he still would never perch on the edge of the feeder, he always climbed right inside the feeder to eat so I can always tell when it's this particular oriole. Yay, I'm so happy. Maybe it was the heat keeping them away. I know from other years that the adults will be leaving soon but hopefully I will have babies sticking around till the end of summer. That's how other years always were.🌞


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Happy Tuesday! Just checking in on all of you!
We were just told that ALL of our schools will not open (Public & Private)! I'm wondering how parents will handle this that HAVE TO go to work? Both of my daughters are home schooling their kids as they found the online learning was not very good. I should add that both of them are teachers (one secondary & one el ed). I'm just hoping this was the right decision from our governor. 

I was so surprised to see how many people around here are ignoring the mask requirement. You MUST wear one to get into any stores but out in the quaint little towns on the more crowded streets nobody was wearing them. They had big signs posted "*Entering a Mask REQUIRED Zone*" - but most ignored the signs & there was no enforcement. So I'm still going to quarantine at home except for the occasional trip grocery shopping - and my weakness of going to the fabric store next door to the grocery store.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Happy Tuesday! Just checking in on all of you!
> We were just told that ALL of our schools will not open (Public & Private)! I'm wondering how parents will handle this that HAVE TO go to work? Both of my daughters are home schooling their kids as they found the online learning was not very good. I should add that both of them are teachers (one secondary & one el ed). I'm just hoping this was the right decision from our governor.
> 
> I was so surprised to see how many people around here are ignoring the mask requirement. You MUST wear one to get into any stores but out in the quaint little towns on the more crowded streets nobody was wearing them. They had big signs posted "*Entering a Mask REQUIRED Zone*" - but most ignored the signs & there was no enforcement. So I'm still going to quarantine at home except for the occasional trip grocery shopping - and my weakness of going to the fabric store next door to the grocery store.
> 🐶 🐾🌻
> 
> 
> View attachment 274696


Hahaha I LOVE your little cartoon picture.
My county just made masks a requirement as of last Friday but if people refuse to wear them they won't enforce it.....what?????? I don't know how many people are wearing them because I don't go anywhere except the grocery store parking lot to pick up my groceries and next week Pipper has another grooming appointment. Ontario cases have started to climb since we moved to another stage of reopening. They are now the highest they have been in 3 weeks. My county has 3 new cases after going for weeks with no active cases at all. All 3 cases are linked to each other so I assume it's from people doing stuff they weren't supposed to be doing.  As of right now our schools are planning on reopening in September but they don't know yet if it's going to be full time or split the classes and half go for a couple days and the other half go for the other couple days or if they will go back to online learning. I,, like you wonder what the working parents will do if school is only part time or not at all but as our health ministers keep saying, the safety of the children comes first. With cases starting to creep up who knows what will happen. Pray for a vaccine soon.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I'm very concerned about Paula too. Her quiet rural state of Idaho is being overrun by people feeing from the mess in Washington & Oregon. I just read that Idaho Covid cases are now at 500 per day. Thats a HUGE increase! Yes, we need a vaccine very soon. Keeping SM family in my prayers. 😷 👍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> I'm very concerned about Paula too. Her quiet rural state of Idaho is being overrun by people feeing from the mess in Washington & Oregon. I just read that Idaho Covid cases are now at 500 per day. Thats a HUGE increase! Yes, we need a vaccine very soon. Keeping SM family in my prayers. 😷 👍


Sandi's state of Texas is doing bad too and Patricia (mylittleluna) is from Florida. I feel worried for you Paulann and everyone from the US


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Paulann we can count on a good belly laugh from you, that's just one of the reasons I love you 
I was watching the local news tonight and apparently our ICU is at full capacity, the hospital is in need of more nurse's 
yet the governor and mayor won't mandate masks 
We live in a vacation area I knew this was going to happen, mark my words its going to get a lot worse here, my daughter Tammy is a realtor here and has so many clients from Washington, California and Texas 
You wouldn't believe all the different license plates.
Still most people aren't wearing masks, lots of summer parties
I am glad Wal-Mart has made masks mandatory as well as Costco, that's the only two stores I have been to.

Kathy I hope Canada can keep the coronvirus from getting worse, we are in for a Long couple years.
I keep praying for a vaccine but even then I wonder how many will decide to get it


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Even the emojis on my phone got the memo on masks & abide by the rules! LOL!
😷 👍


----------



## pippersmom

Here's a "feel good" picture. This melts my heart. It's my oldest granddaughter with her two little sisters. 💗💞💗


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kathy the girls are beautiful, I can't believe how the twins have grown


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, What a beautiful "feel good" picture of the girls. The twins are getting so big. I can sure see why it melts your heart every time you look at it. It definitely deserves a prime spot on the refrigerator....Or wherever you can see it multiple times a day. I absolutely love the gorgeous background. Where was it taken? Thank you for brightening my day.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kathy the girls are beautiful, I can't believe how the twins have grown


I wish I could hug them. I see them outside in our yard sometimes but keep 6 feet away just isn't as good as a hug.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, What a beautiful "feel good" picture of the girls. The twins are getting so big. I can sure see why it melts your heart every time you look at it. It definitely deserves a prime spot on the refrigerator....Or wherever you can see it multiple times a day. I absolutely love the gorgeous background. Where was it taken? Thank you for brightening my day.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


The picture was taken on a walking trail near my daughters house. A few minutes after this picture taken on Sunday was when we had the tornado warnings. My daughter had just gotten back to her house when the storms came.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Addison, 
Just checking in on you. How are you and your fluffs doing? Haven't heard from you for a couple days.
Hoping all is well - prayers & Hugs coming your way.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Finally our mayor's have voted on mandatory masks 🤗
It's going to be so hard to get people to follow the rules 
I bet I will see people without masks.


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Finally our mayor's have voted on mandatory masks 🤗
> It's going to be so hard to get people to follow the rules
> I bet I will see people without masks.


It really bothers me when people look for any excuse to NOT wear a mask. Sure, they're not the most comfortable things to wear and when you first put it on it feels like you can't breathe but your body adjusts to it and then you don't even notice. Just like when you first go in a barn and that's all you smell is manure, then after being there for a little while you don't even notice the smell anymore. My sister puts one on and she has severe asthma so if she can wear it then anybody can. I think the people who won't wear one just don't like to be told what to do and they are very selfish people. I'm so glad that your mayor made masks mandatory Paula and I really hope people will wear them, if not for themselves then just to be decent human beings who are considerate of other people.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Addison,
> Just checking in on you. How are you and your fluffs doing? Haven't heard from you for a couple days.
> Hoping all is well - prayers & Hugs coming your way.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


I was just starting to wonder about Addison too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

So we went to Petco this morning I couldn't believe my eyes, there were garage sale signs everywhere 😐


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> So we went to Petco this morning I couldn't believe my eyes, there were garage sale signs everywhere 😐


I don't understand people. Do they not listen to the news. Have they not heard about the hundreds of thousands of lives that have already been lost to this virus. Have they not heard of the long term lasting effects and maybe permanent damage this virus is doing to peoples bodies. I just shake my head every day at peoples lack of knowledge and understanding of how to try to prevent this from getting worse and worse.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Paula, Here I am seeing the same thing. We have a state wide order that masks are required - inside & outside! Along with social distancing of 6 feet. I do see people wearing their mask at stores - clerks are stationed at the door and don't let you in without one. But out on the streets/sidewalks people congregate with no mask and no distancing. I'm wondering if people are just weary of the whole Covid thing and the "newness" has worn off - short attention span? I'm frustrated at what I see. Today we learned that our mayor passed away last night of Covid. He was 57. I do not know if there were other circumstances involved (diabetes, asthma, etc). So very very sad! I'm praying for Idaho along with my state and other affected states. Wearing a mask and social distancing isn't that hard!!!!! PLEASE Stay at home as much as possible!
😷 👍😘


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> Addison,
> Just checking in on you. How are you and your fluffs doing? Haven't heard from you for a couple days.
> Hoping all is well - prayers & Hugs coming your way.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


All is good here. Fluffs seem to sleep all the time.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> All is good here. Fluffs seem to sleep all the time.


Glad you're doing ok Addison.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

*CREATIVITY ABOUNDS!*
Masks can be a fashion statement! 
I have to make me one like this! 
Pink is my favorite color....LOL!


----------



## edelweiss

I have been a happy camper this afternoon because we FINALLY got a little rain---out of the hurricane that hit south Texas today! I just stood & watched it! I invited Kitzi & Lisi to go for a walk & they both declined! I even took pictures of Dwt. grilling in the rain. It was absolutely heavenly & so, so needed. We have had a partial drought, w. some/water restrictions. I am hopeful we will get more in the night.
My DD had a small fire last week in her condo (toaster oven caught on fire, fire-alarm went off & house was filled w/smoke so not serious, & then the next day they had a real flood. It hit all of the condos in the unit where she lives & she found out her household insurance does not cover flooding. The HOA brought in professionals to extract the water from the basements & put down dehumidifiers & fans. The people next door have been gone since spring so the HOA had to go in & try to get the water out---she said they will come home to mold. Our little baby Sven slept through everything---fire & flood. I had a long visit w/him today & he got really excited when we held up Kitzi & Lisi for him to see. I had sent him a Brio stacking clown last week & he loves it! He is really moving around a lot & fast so my DD is busy, busy, busy. I wish I could hold him!


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> *CREATIVITY ABOUNDS!*
> Masks can be a fashion statement!
> I have to make me one like this!
> Pink is my favorite color....LOL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 274714


Interesting, but not my cup of tea.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> Interesting, but not my cup of tea.


Addison you would look so cute in a mask with pretty pink bows on it.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> *CREATIVITY ABOUNDS!*
> Masks can be a fashion statement!
> I have to make me one like this!
> Pink is my favorite color....LOL!
> 
> 
> View attachment 274714


At least people would take notice that you're wearing a mask 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Abella's Mommy

edelweiss said:


> I have been a happy camper this afternoon because we FINALLY got a little rain---out of the hurricane that hit south Texas today! I just stood & watched it! I invited Kitzi & Lisi to go for a walk & they both declined! I even took pictures of Dwt. grilling in the rain. It was absolutely heavenly & so, so needed. We have had a partial drought, w. some/water restrictions. I am hopeful we will get more in the night.
> My DD had a small fire last week in her condo (toaster oven caught on fire, fire-alarm went off & house was filled w/smoke so not serious, & then the next day they had a real flood. It hit all of the condos in the unit where she lives & she found out her household insurance does not cover flooding. The HOA brought in professionals to extract the water from the basements & put down dehumidifiers & fans. The people next door have been gone since spring so the HOA had to go in & try to get the water out---she said they will come home to mold. Our little baby Sven slept through everything---fire & flood. I had a long visit w/him today & he got really excited when we held up Kitzi & Lisi for him to see. I had sent him a Brio stacking clown last week & he loves it! He is really moving around a lot & fast so my DD is busy, busy, busy. I wish I could hold him!


Sandi, I am so glad you got RAIN! ow I wish we here in Calif would get rain in the summer! Nothing deep waters a yard as well as Gods water does. I'm praying that there won't be flooding in TX (too much of a good thing). My 90 year old mother lives in Magnolia on many wooded acres and gets flooded very often. Thankful your DD is safe from both disasters last week. I'm thinking angels and grandmas prayers were definitely watching over her household. Praying all the water can be extracted/dried so no mold develops and that the cost will be covered from some unknown at this time source. You, Lisi & Kitzi are daily in my prayers. Your sister in Christ.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

My Granddaughter loves everything about dogs & likes to walk neighbors dogs. Now that she has learned she will not be going back to school next month she has decided to start a small neighborhood dog walking business and is making business cards to promote her business. I think she has such beautiful calligraphy. I'm wishing her much success in this new adventure.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> My Granddaughter loves everything about dogs & likes to walk neighbors dogs. Now that she has learned she will not be going back to school next month she has decided to start a small neighborhood dog walking business and is making business cards to promote her business. I think she has such beautiful calligraphy. I'm wishing her much success in this new adventure.
> 🐶 🐾🌻
> 
> View attachment 274733
> View attachment 274734


That's a great idea. How old is Chloe? Is she sad to not be going back to school?


----------



## zooeysmom

Chloe is so talented! I wish she lived in my neighborhood--would definitley hire her!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

COVID POSITIVE!
My son-in-law was having a high temperature and trouble breathing two nights ago. He went in to emergency and the test came back positive. Apparently he got it from his best friend across the street and that friend got it from relatives visiting from out of state...and so it spreads. He is young and will be fine. I'm praying that my daughter won't get it (or the kids) AND they were all over my house for my birthday last week (masks were worn). Doctor is pretty sure he wasn't contagious at that time. Just to be safe I'm self isolating and not leaving the house at all for the recomendated time.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> That's a great idea. How old is Chloe? Is she sad to not be going back to school?


Kathy, Chloe is turning 13 this Thursday. She LOVES school and misses it. I rarely see her that she doesn't have a book in her hands reading - whenever she comes over she goes home with a stack of books from my library. She also plays the flute in an orchestra and plays the piano beautifuly. She is the oldest and the characteristics of oldest child she definitely has. Interesting to see the differences from sibling to sibling. Variety is the spice of life - I love them ALL!!!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, Chloe is turning 13 this Thursday. She LOVES school and misses it. I rarely see her that she doesn't have a book in her hands reading - whenever she comes over she goes home with a stack of books from my library. She also plays the flute in an orchestra and plays the piano beautifuly. She is the oldest and the characteristics of oldest child she definitely has. Interesting to see the differences from sibling to sibling. Variety is the spice of life - I love them ALL!!!


Chloe is very talented !


----------



## Abella's Mommy

SUMMERTIME!
Don't forget that sunscreen!
🌞 👍


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Chloe is very talented !


Kathy did I see you on Facebook yesterday?


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> Kathy did I see you on Facebook yesterday?


Yes you probably did Addison. Marie friended me


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> SUMMERTIME!
> Don't forget that sunscreen!
> 🌞 👍
> 
> View attachment 274748


That would be me. I always have to lather on the sunscreen.


----------



## jane and addison

pippersmom said:


> Yes you probably did Addison. Marie friended me


Masybe now you will get my daily postings with picture of the pups.


----------



## pippersmom

jane and addison said:


> Masybe now you will get my daily postings with picture of the pups.


It will be a ray of sunshine seeing those 2 adorable faces every day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Abella's Mommy said:


> SUMMERTIME!
> Don't forget that sunscreen!
> 🌞 👍
> 
> View attachment 274748


🤣😂


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Well we now have 3 souls that have passed here, within a little over a week, we have more than 150 more with coronvirus 
We are past 1300.
Its only going to get worse.😐


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Well we now have 3 souls that have passed here, within a little over a week, we have more than 150 more with coronvirus
> We are past 1300.
> Its only going to get worse.😐


If people would only wear masks and social distance. It's really not a lot to ask and it would save so many lives. 😥

Is that number for your area or for your whole state. Ontario has had a total of almost 39,000 as of yesterday but also yesterday for the first time since early March we only had 76 new cases in 24 hrs. I'm not going to get my hopes up though.


----------



## wkomorow

We are rather fortunate, our county had only had one confirmed case. To date we have had 45 deaths, most of those very early, sadly in nursing homes. Things can however change in a moment.


----------



## jane and addison

Matilda's mommy said:


> Well we now have 3 souls that have passed here, within a little over a week, we have more than 150 more with coronvirus
> We are past 1300.
> Its only going to get worse.😐


We need to keep our chins up. We can only do our little part. Hugs


----------



## pippersmom

My daughter went into Subway to get her family lunch the other day. She ordered her food and once they gave it to her she realized that the person preparing the food was the only person in the whole place who was NOT wearing a mask. All the other employees and customers had masks on. If this person has health issues that prevent her from wearing a mask then she should NOT being the one preparing the food!!!!!!!
Now I'm going to worry that the food could have possibly been contaminated.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Every single day!
😘 👍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Every single day!
> 😘 👍
> 
> View attachment 274761


Sure do !!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> My daughter went into Subway to get her family lunch the other day. She ordered her food and once they gave it to her she realized that the person preparing the food was the only person in the whole place who was NOT wearing a mask. All the other employees and customers had masks on. If this person has health issues that prevent her from wearing a mask then she should NOT being the one preparing the food!!!!!!!
> Now I'm going to worry that the food could have possibly been contaminated.


Kathy, 
How is this possible? 
Did your daughter ask to talk to the manager or at least call and file a complaint?


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy,
> How is this possible?
> Did your daughter ask to talk to the manager or at least call and file a complaint?


She wrote to head office but hasn't gotten a response from them yet. If this person TRULY can't wear a mask ( and I have a hard time believing most excuses for not wearing one ) then why couldn't she at least wear a face shield. A shield doesn't restrict anyone's breathing and it would at least offer some protection.


----------



## pippersmom

I just got back from a walk and noticed that less than 2 blocks from my house is a whole family of peregrine falcons! They were all flying around and screeching. OMG is this why all my orioles have disappeared. Even if the adults have started their migration south I should have had some babies around. Falcons prey on smaller birds. OMG what if they ate all my baby orioles. I actually witnessed one of the young falcons try to catch a bird but thankfully it was unsuccessful. I'm not happy about the falcons at all. This is the part of nature I do NOT like.......the predatory part.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> I just got back from a walk and noticed that less than 2 blocks from my house is a whole family of peregrine falcons! They were all flying around and screeching. OMG is this why all my orioles have disappeared. Even if the adults have started their migration south I should have had some babies around. Falcons prey on smaller birds. OMG what if they ate all my baby orioles. I actually witnessed one of the young falcons try to catch a bird but thankfully it was unsuccessful. I'm not happy about the falcons at all. This is the part of nature I do NOT like.......the predatory part.


Oh Kathy....That is so ironic. I just heard all kinds of screeching in my front yard and went outside. Their were 3 Blue Jays terrorizing my Hummingbirds. I HATE Blue Jays! They are so aggressive. They didn't even care I was out there. I got my hose and super spray nozzle and let them have a "power washing!" GRRRR! Leave my Hummingbirds alone! You mess with them you mess with me!

Wondering if there is something in the air....Your Falcons my Blue Jays being VERY aggressive! I agree this part of nature stinks!


----------



## pippersmom

I LOVE that you sprayed the Blue Jays. I had no idea they were aggressive birds. Glad I haven't seen any near my house. My hummingbirds are almost like family.

I have no idea why falcons are living here in a neighborhood. That's kind of strange I think.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

A few months ago we went to Fred Meyer (a grocery chain)
Lorin went to the deli to buy his chicken, the guy who was 
waiting on him didn't have a mask on or gloves 
When we went to pay I told the cashier 
You would think the manager would put the guy in the back


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> A few months ago we went to Fred Meyer (a grocery chain)
> Lorin went to the deli to buy his chicken, the guy who was
> waiting on him didn't have a mask on or gloves
> When we went to pay I told the cashier
> You would think the manager would put the guy in the back


Exactly Paula. That's why my daughter was so upset about Subway. There were 2 other employees, both of them WERE wearing masks so it should have been one of them that was preparing the food, not the only employee who wasn't wearing a mask


----------



## Abella's Mommy

If customers are required to wear masks employees should even more so be required to wear masks!

This morning Dr Fauchi said he thinks everybody should wear goggles along with their mask. 
Not just for Covid but for flu season as well. I can't say I would go along with this request......I'm so hoping this won't become a mandate/requirement. I already hate not being able to smile at people the goggles would just be my tipping point of rebellion I think. We just need a speedy vaccine - I hear several are in the pipeline.
👍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> If customers are required to wear masks employees should even more so be required to wear masks!
> 
> This morning Dr Fauchi said he thinks everybody should wear goggles along with their mask.
> Not just for Covid but for flu season as well. I can't say I would go along with this request......I'm so hoping this won't become a mandate/requirement. I already hate not being able to smile at people the goggles would just be my tipping point of rebellion I think. We just need a speedy vaccine - I hear several are in the pipeline.
> 👍


I heard that Canada hasn't put in a pre order yet for vaccines so if and when one is approved, there will be a lot of countries ahead of us for getting it. 😒


----------



## Abella's Mommy

😂😂😂😂😂
I NEED a haircut so bad............
I guess I'll just wait for my hair salon to open!
😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I heard Trump is being pro-active on this and has already companies making the syringes and vials etc in HUGE quantities so when the vaccine is approved distribution can begin very rapidly - not just for U.S. but for ALL countries.
👍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> I heard Trump is being pro-active on this and has already companies making the syringes and vials etc in HUGE quantities so when the vaccine is approved distribution can begin very rapidly - not just for U.S. but for ALL countries.
> 👍


I hope that's right!!!!!! I want my life back.


----------



## pippersmom

They just announced that all Ontario schools WILL reopen in Sept. Grades 4 through 12 will be required to wear masks and it's recommended the younger kids wear them too but it's not mandatory. Anyone showing symptoms will immediately be isolated and sent home. Kids have colds pretty much all year so I guess they will be sending kids home daily! The teachers are required to wear masks too. I don't see how they are going to get kids to keep those masks on all day. Personally I think going back to school isn't going to go well. My youngest daughter is a teacher so she is exposed to about 25 kids each day plus she has 3 kids now in school so each one of her 3 kids will be exposed to that many kids each day too so that's a LOT of exposures. Her youngest is just starting Junior Kindergarten and you know how little 4 year olds are......germy! To all the scientists working so hard out there, please come up with a vaccine soon!


----------



## pippersmom

Huh, this is kind of interesting, at least to me.  Now that it's the beginning of August, I would have thought the hummingbirds were all done their mating for the season. Usually the males leave to migrate south the end of this month and the females are gone by mid Sept. A few days I noticed a male performing, doing many swoops and loops through the air and a female sitting in the tree chattering at him. I assumed this was a mating ritual, the male was showing the female what amazing acrobatics he could do. Sure enough today I saw a female gathering some spider webs off a shrub in front of my window and from what I have read, they use spider webs to build their nests. By the time she lays eggs and incubates them and the babies fledge the nest it will be almost time for the migration. I sure hope these babies will be strong enough by then for that long journey south. I learn something new every day, especially when I'm at home all the time with nothing to do.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Perhaps one more rendezvous to remember Ontario before his long flight south?😍
I'm wondering if perhaps your hummers know this will be a milder winter than usual so there in no rush to start their journey - Or at least I'm hoping this is the case! Do you also set out your dryer lint for them to build their nest with? I'm wondering if they would also like to use our maltese hair (Haven't tried this yet).
Hummingbirds are the most amazing beautiful little birds.
Ours stay (and mate) all year long. Their little walnut sized nests they make in my rose bushes are truly amazing - Although their favorite nesting spot is in the huge eucalyptus trees out back. Those trees are so messy but I put up with the mess for the many hummers that call them home. 👍
so many of my neighbors have been cutting down their big established trees. Every time I hear a chainsaw going I cring. Don't they realize all the birds and critters that live in the trees and how good trees are are for the environment?


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I'm still in quarantine......... No Covid symptoms so far!
My son-in-law was cleared to go back to work on Monday.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Perhaps one more rendezvous to remember Ontario before his long flight south?😍
> I'm wondering if perhaps your hummers know this will be a milder winter than usual so there in no rush to start their journey - Or at least I'm hoping this is the case! Do you also set out your dryer lint for them to build their nest with? I'm wondering if they would also like to use our maltese hair (Haven't tried this yet).
> Hummingbirds are the most amazing beautiful little birds.
> Ours stay (and mate) all year long. Their little walnut sized nests they make in my rose bushes are truly amazing - Although their favorite nesting spot is in the huge eucalyptus trees out back. Those trees are so messy but I put up with the mess for the many hummers that call them home. 👍
> so many of my neighbors have been cutting down their big established trees. Every time I hear a chainsaw going I cring. Don't they realize all the birds and critters that live in the trees and how good trees are are for the environment?
> 
> 
> View attachment 274770


I never thought of dryer lint. I could probably put some out now. Do you think they would like that?
On another note, I saw that whole falcon family again just a block away from us. there is at least 4, maybe 5 including the parents. One of them actually was on our neighbours roof this afternoon.  Go away falcons.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> I'm still in quarantine......... No Covid symptoms so far!
> My son-in-law was cleared to go back to work on Monday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274771


Did I miss something here????/ Were you exposed to covid and did your son-in-law have it? What about the rest of the family?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Abella's Mommy said:


> I'm still in quarantine......... No Covid symptoms so far!
> My son-in-law was cleared to go back to work on Monday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 274771


🤣😂 you made our day🤣😂


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Did I miss something here????/ Were you exposed to covid and did your son-in-law have it? What about the rest of the family?


Kathy,
Yes. My son-in-law was running a high fever and having trouble breathing. He went to emergency and was tested for Covid - The test came back positive for Covid. I've been in isolation too as he was at my house the week before. I'm pretty sure the kids and I are all ok. Dr says we should have had symptoms by now if we were going to get it. But as a safeguard Im staying "isolated" a bit longer. I don't want to be responsible for being a spreader. Better safe than sorry!
😷👍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy,
> Yes. My son-in-law was running a high fever and having trouble breathing. He went to emergency and was tested for Covid - The test came back positive for Covid. I've been in isolation too as he was at my house the week before. I'm pretty sure the kids and I are all ok. Dr says we should have had symptoms by now if we were going to get it. But as a safeguard Im staying "isolated" a bit longer. I don't want to be responsible for being a spreader. Better safe than sorry!
> 😷👍


Sending prayers that you stay healthy. What about your daughter, did she get sick? I won't go near my family without social distancing just for that reason. I don't know where they have been and who they have been around so it would be so easy for them to spread it unknowingly. I really hate this though and sometimes get very discouraged. 😢


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Can you relate to this? 🤔
I sure can - and I know Paula & Addison can. 
Not sure about you Kathy? LOL 🙀😉!
Love to all my fellow senior saints here on SM!
😘👍


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I still have my old original Walkman radio/cassett player - I have a couple music cassettes that I love and enjoy listening to when out walking or at night when I have trouble sleeping. 
Yes, I also have my Apple Music and iTunes! I'm not completely antiquated!
🌻 👍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Can you relate to this? 🤔
> I sure can - and I know Paula & Addison can.
> Not sure about you Kathy? LOL 🙀😉!
> Love to all my fellow senior saints here on SM!
> 😘👍
> 
> 
> View attachment 274776


Yes Paulann I reluctantly can say I can relate to all those things. Geez I remember when there was no such thing as dishwashers or microwaves or computers either.  I just turned 64 in July . Not sure how that happened because just yesterday I was 50 but my birth year says otherwise.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

My first real job was in the late 60's in San Francisco at Greyhound Lines West. I worked in accounting and the charter department analysis. We had a huge computer room filled with whirling buzzing computers spinning reels of information. We used IBM typewriters and adding machines with tape. 

I actually still have an old rotary phone - one that had the bell hung beside it. My father-in-law had an old mom & pop grocery store and when he closed down I claimed several things from it. The phone was one of them along with a hand cast porcelain scale he used to weigh the meat. The phone is actually hooked up to work. I have it in the kitchen. It was so funny when my kids had friends over and they asked where the phone was because they needed to call home. When I pointed to the phone on the wall they looked perplexed!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> My first real job was in the late 60's in San Francisco at Greyhound Lines West. I worked in accounting and the charter department analysis. We had a huge computer room filled with whirling buzzing computers spinning reels of information. We used IBM typewriters and adding machines with tape.
> 
> I actually still have an old rotary phone - one that had the bell hung beside it. My father-in-law had an old mom & pop grocery store and when he closed down I claimed several things from it. The phone was one of them along with a hand cast porcelain scale he used to weigh the meat. The phone is actually hooked up to work. I have it in the kitchen. It was so funny when my kids had friends over and they asked where the phone was because they needed to call home. When I pointed to the phone on the wall they looked perplexed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 274777


That phone is sooooo cool looking.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

This is the old scale I claimed from my father-in-laws store. It is VERY heavy. No way can I move it by myself.
I will be sad when I "downsize" and move into my small cabin in the woods - then I will most likely need to sell it. Sadly nobody else in the family treasures these old antiques.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh my gosh Paulann I LOVE the scale and phone. 
I have been looking for a vintage double sided hanging scale for my kitchen 
I check weekly on eBay.
The owner who lived here had one hanging in the kitchen. 
Every sense I saw it I wanted one.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

So I was talking on the phone with Charity today, we were talking about people, masks and googles
She told me she was at the grocery store and saw a couple people wearing full body outfits she said one was a unicorn and and another a clear bubble🤣😃
I told her if she she's that again to take a picture 
Only in Seattle 😃🤣😂


----------



## jane and addison

Abella's Mommy said:


> Can you relate to this? 🤔
> I sure can - and I know Paula & Addison can.
> Not sure about you Kathy? LOL 🙀😉!
> Love to all my fellow senior saints here on SM!
> 😘👍
> 
> 
> View attachment 274776


I remember when we only had three stations to watch. I also remember listening to radio shows like the lone ranger.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

jane and addison said:


> I remember when we only had three stations to watch. I also remember listening to radio shows like the lone ranger.


Fighting for law and order!
"Hi Ho, Silver!"


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Matilda's mommy said:


> So I was talking on the phone with Charity today, we were talking about people, masks and googles
> She told me she was at the grocery store and saw a couple people wearing full body outfits she said one was a unicorn and and another a clear bubble🤣😃
> I told her if she she's that again to take a picture
> Only in Seattle 😃🤣😂


Paula
I would love to see a picture of the unicorn and bubble PROTECTIVE costumes.
We here in Calif are pretty crazy too. This pandemic is sure bringing out the "creativeness" in people.
My daughter sent me this one: 🙀 😂


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Can you relate to this? 🤔
> I sure can - and I know Paula & Addison can.
> Not sure about you Kathy? LOL 🙀😉!
> Love to all my fellow senior saints here on SM!
> 😘👍
> 
> 
> View attachment 274776


When I was a kid, my grandmother's house didn't have indoor plumbing. She had an outhouse and had to pump her water from a well with a hand pump. She had a summer kitchen and a winter kitchen and a parlor. When there was a thunderstorm in the middle of the night we had to get up and go sit in the summer kitchen so we could escape the house quickly if lightening struck it. She cooked all her meals on a wood stove which was also used for heating the house. It was my favourite place to be in the whole world. 

We live in an area now that has a lot of mennonites and they travel by horse and buggy. It's kind of scary passing them on the highway because I'm always afraid the horse will spook and run out in front of the car.


----------



## pippersmom

Here we go again. Back in basement, under Tornado warnings again!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> When I was a kid, my grandmother's house didn't have indoor plumbing. She had an outhouse and had to pump her water from a well with a hand pump. She had a summer kitchen and a winter kitchen and a parlor. When there was a thunderstorm in the middle of the night we had to get up and go sit in the summer kitchen so we could escape the house quickly if lightening struck it. She cooked all her meals on a wood stove which was also used for heating the house. It was my favourite place to be in the whole world.
> 
> We live in an area now that has a lot of mennonites and they travel by horse and buggy. It's kind of scary passing them on the highway because I'm always afraid the horse will spook and run out in front of the car.


Kathy, What wonderful memories you have of grandmas house. I LOVE how you added "It was my favorite place to be in the whole world." 😘 

I spent 7 years of my youth in Italy at my grandparents house. I have mixed memories. Probably because I was one strong willed stubborn kid. 😡
My grandfather was a professor of languages and had students come into his study to teach them. In that study he had a HUGE flip blackboard. I remember having to stand behind that blackboard for what seemed like hours as a punishment for something I did....all while he was teaching - so boring! 

Best memories were nights sitting around the huge dinner table - Wow could my grandma cook up a storm - "manga manga". The power would almost always go out so we would just sit - talk - drink wine for hours (yes kids of all ages drink wine in Italy - I'd sprinkle sugar on bread that I dipped in my glass of wine). The villa next door was very wealthy and had a small tv - we all would crowd over there and watch Ed Sullivan - when the power worked. Sure doesn't seem like 60+ years ago.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Here we go again. Back in basement, under Tornado warnings again!!!!!


Stay safe - Let us know when you get the "all clear".


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Stay safe - Let us know when you get the "all clear".


Tornado Warning just ended but it's still storming. Looking at radar we have some pretty strong cells coming through again in about an hour.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, What wonderful memories you have of grandmas house. I LOVE how you added "It was my favorite place to be in the whole world." 😘
> 
> I spent 7 years of my youth in Italy at my grandparents house. I have mixed memories. Probably because I was one strong willed stubborn kid. 😡
> My grandfather was a professor of languages and had students come into his study to teach them. In that study he had a HUGE flip blackboard. I remember having to stand behind that blackboard for what seemed like hours as a punishment for something I did....all while he was teaching - so boring!
> 
> Best memories were nights sitting around the huge dinner table - Wow could my grandma cook up a storm - "manga manga". The power would almost always go out so we would just sit - talk - drink wine for hours (yes kids of all ages drink wine in Italy - I'd sprinkle sugar on bread that I dipped in my glass of wine). The villa next door was very wealthy and had a small tv - we all would crowd over there and watch Ed Sullivan - when the power worked. Sure doesn't seem like 60+ years ago.


Why is it that everyone back in the "olden days" were such good cooks! My grandmother was the best. Everything was made from scratch. There is nothing like home made bread made from scratch.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Did you hear "Shark Week" starts Sunday night?
_(No....Im not a fan of Shark Week - I just wanted to share this picture) 😊 _


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, Is this just the beginning of tornado season for you? How long does it last & are you in danger of extensive damage where you live? Here in Calif we just have earthquakes (no warning) and fires. Praying a hedge of protection around your house. Hugs!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, Is this just the beginning of tornado season for you? How long does it last & are you in danger of extensive damage where you live? Here in Calif we just have earthquakes (no warning) and fires. Praying a hedge of protection around your house. Hugs!


We usually only have about one tornado warning a year so it was really odd to have one two days in a row and then we had one a couple of weeks ago. Maybe a "weather pandemic"


----------



## pippersmom

Just heard on the news that there is an Estate Planning company here in Ontario that is offering teachers free Wills for the month of August before school starts back up in September. Are you kidding me....that's certainly not going to give the teachers much confidence about going back.  .


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Just heard on the news that there is an Estate Planning company here in Ontario that is offering teachers free Wills for the month of August before school starts back up in September. Are you kidding me....that's certainly not going to give the teachers much confidence about going back.  .


Here in the USA its so hard to know what to believe/trust - there is so much "Fake news" around.
Not like the past when you were pretty safe trusting what was broadcast on TV, Newspaper, or radio.
Gets confusing - especially in an election year (which we are in here in U.S.)

Aren't teachers considered essential workers? They should be - What more precious resource do we have than our kids?
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Seems like Fall is in the air! I just got back from a stroll in my garden and its ever so softly drizzling....and I see a smidgen of yellow birch tree leaves on the lawn. I must admit I am looking forward to Fall - not sure why as Ive been "nesting" for the past few months! LOL! I'm thinking today will be Spa Day for Abella. I was going to bath her yesterday but she had an upset tummy and seemed to be dragging. Today I am dragging but I'm going to try and at least get bath and blow dry done....I just wish it would last longer!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Seems like Fall is in the air! I just got back from a stroll in my garden and its ever so softly drizzling....and I see a smidgen of yellow birch tree leaves on the lawn. I must admit I am looking forward to Fall - not sure why as Ive been "nesting" for the past few months! LOL! I'm thinking today will be Spa Day for Abella. I was going to bath her yesterday but she had an upset tummy and seemed to be dragging. Today I am dragging but I'm going to try and at least get bath and blow dry done....I just wish it would last longer!
> 🐶 🐾🌻


I'm sorry Abella wasn't feeling well yesterday. Is she better today? Did she eat something she shouldn't have eaten? You said that you're dragging today. I hope you're not getting sick. Are you in the clear yet?

I always look forward to Fall too. It's my favourite time of year.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Abellas "Spa Day" is complete - Is it too soon for a FALL picture? 
I told you I was ready for FALL!!
Its triple digits today but I pulled one of my Fall floral bins down from the attic and clicked this picture of Abella!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Abellas "Spa Day" is complete - Is it too soon for a FALL picture?
> I told you I was ready for FALL!!
> Its triple digits today but I pulled one of my Fall floral bins down from the attic and clicked this picture of Abella!
> 🐶 🐾🌻
> 
> 
> View attachment 274809


Maybe since Fall is such a nice time of year, it will bring more normal times than we've had spring and summer. I'm trying to think positive! 

Abella looks gorgeous as usual!💕 She could have a career in modelling.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Wow its hard to believe fall is almost here.
I always looked forward to family times.
I wonder what Thanksgiving and Christmas will be like.😑


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Wow its hard to believe fall is almost here.
> I always looked forward to family times.
> I wonder what Thanksgiving and Christmas will be like.😑


Paula, our Premier of Ontario said that for us, social distancing will probably be in place until at least 2021 unless they come up with a vaccine before that. This would mean a very lonely Thanksgiving and Christmas without family around.  I can't even imagine that so I'm counting on a vaccine.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Thinking maybe people with white dogs shouldn't have white rugs? LOL!
🙀👍


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Finally! 
Yesterday I had an appt for a haircut! So very different than my past pre-Covid appointments. The salon had to submit all precautions they have in place to the city and get approval before being lowed to reopen. All hair cuts are done outside on their patio. Masks worn by you and the stylist at all times, the stations outside are 10 feet apart and your temperature is taken and recorded - stylists get tested for Covid weekly. No blow drying allowed - apparently this spreads possible virus. Weird having to go home after a cut to blow dry my own hair - it feels so good to have my hair cut! 👍


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Finally!
> Yesterday I had an appt for a haircut! So very different than my past pre-Covid appointments. The salon had to submit all precautions they have in place to the city and get approval before being lowed to reopen. All hair cuts are done outside on their patio. Masks worn by you and the stylist at all times, the stations outside are 10 feet apart and your temperature is taken and recorded - stylists get tested for Covid weekly. No blow drying allowed - apparently this spreads possible virus. Weird having to go home after a cut to blow dry my own hair - it feels so good to have my hair cut! 👍
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 274832
> View attachment 274833


I still can't bring myself to go for a haircut so I look pretty shaggy. I wish our hair salon did it outside, then MAYBE I would go. I know they wear masks and we have to wear masks but I'm still not comfortable going. i was supposed to have my yearly dentist appointment tomorrow but they called and cancelled because they are still not doing dental cleanings. On a positive note, Ontario only had 33 new cases in the past 24 hours....yippeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I have issued an "Executive Order" it declares that today Grandma is an ESSENTIAL worker!
Grandkids are coming over and we are going to have a GAME DAY! 
I have pulled out Slapzi, Dutch Blitz, Rumikub, Ticket to Ride, Uno, Catan and they will bring some of their favorite games. Fun Day Planned!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Happy Tuesday!
👍


----------



## Abella's Mommy

We are in a heat wave - it is suppose to last till Wednesday. *Yesterday was 110*. I don't have air-conditioning - the fans are running on HIGH and helping a little. Looking forward to Fall & Winter about now! 

Beautiful sunrise yesterday morning:


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> We are in a heat wave - it is suppose to last till Wednesday. *Yesterday was 110*. I don't have air-conditioning - the fans are running on HIGH and helping a little. Looking forward to Fall & Winter about now!
> 
> Beautiful sunrise yesterday morning:
> 
> View attachment 274865


That's beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom

I heard on the news today that they are expecting outbreaks of covid to go on until 2022!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> I heard on the news today that they are expecting outbreaks of covid to go on until 2022!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooo!!!!!!


Kathy, I'm wondering if Covid will end up being like the flu....always around and worse during specific seasons????
The flu kills lots of kids every year - at least Covid isn't like that (so far) - Covids main target is seniors (so far).
Reminder make sure you get your flu shot this year!
🐶 🐾🌻

The following was printed in my local newspaper:
It is meant to make a point - A very STRONG point!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Highest temperatures in 70 years here. Saturday night was a very noisy night. Thunder and lightning & rain started at 3:00 am and continued throughout Sunday. I have never heard my windows rattle as much as they did that night. Fortunately Abella is mellow and didn't care about all the noise. We also had rolling power outages due to power shortages. Lightening sparked lots of fires too. So strange - we NEVER get showers and weather like this here in Calif. Nature is so powerful and right now sounds so angry!

The thermometer on my front porch Saturday - and pictures of the lightning :


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Chanel 5 news says Brentwood is going to be 180 Monday (LOL) 😂 😎🌞.... 
I'm sure glad I live in San Ramon and not Brentwood!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Gorgeous sunset lasy night:


----------



## pippersmom

Paulann, that's crazy weather you have been having but its like your beautiful sunrises and sunsets are making up for it by putting some beauty in this crazy world. OmG I just realized you said in a previous post that you don't have AC. That must be unbearable in the heat you're having. 

I love that article from the paper 😂. It will make some people actually THINK. 

Don't worry, I ALWAYS get a flu shot . They are never available here until the end of October.


----------



## zooeysmom

Paulann, my Frosty came from San Ramon. I LOVE that part of the East Bay--so beautiful. 

Boy, did we ever get a wild and crazy night on Friday night/Saturday morning!!!!! I have never lived through anything like that. Yesterday here in Los Gatos it was 108* with a heat index of 115*. Our A/C in the main house is awful, so I had to take everybody out to the guest house to get some relief. Was thinking of fleeing to the beach with all the dogs in tow, but Santa Cruz was 107*! That's the beach! Insane.


----------



## pippersmom

zooeysmom said:


> Paulann, my Frosty came from San Ramon. I LOVE that part of the East Bay--so beautiful.
> 
> Boy, did we ever get a wild and crazy night on Friday night/Saturday morning!!!!! I have never lived through anything like that. Yesterday here in Los Gatos it was 108* with a heat index of 115*. Our A/C in the main house is awful, so I had to take everybody out to the guest house to get some relief. Was thinking of fleeing to the beach with all the dogs in tow, but Santa Cruz was 107*! That's the beach! Insane.


We've had some pretty weird weather here in Ontario too. Lots of tornado warnings recently and very hot


----------



## Abella's Mommy

YEP!!!!! Our Fluffs deserve to be spoiled!
😋 LOL!


----------



## pippersmom

We have had more cases in our county in the past week than we've had thru the whole pandemic. Its spreading in the Mennonite community around here like wildfire. Apparently they all went to a wedding with no social distancing or masks. There is large clusters of cases in 2 other counties all related to this one. 
Really worries me because this year my daughter will be teaching in the mennonite school in the area where the cases are focused.


----------



## edelweiss

Kathy, is this the daughter w/the little twins & one older daughter?


----------



## zooeysmom

Saw this on FB and thought of you, Kathy (and anyone else who is worried about contracting Covid): Nasal Antiseptic for Retail | Nozin® Nasal Sanitizer® Antiseptic


----------



## pippersmom

edelweiss said:


> Kathy, is this the daughter w/the little twins & one older daughter?


No Sandi, this isn't the daughter with the twins. It's my youngest daughter who is the teacher. She has 3 school aged children . Her 10 year old has cystic fibrosis so we really need to be careful with her.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> We have had more cases in our county in the past week than we've had thru the whole pandemic. Its spreading in the Mennonite community around here like wildfire. Apparently they all went to a wedding with no social distancing or masks. There is large clusters of cases in 2 other counties all related to this one.
> Really worries me because this year my daughter will be teaching in the mennonite school in the area where the cases are focused.


Kathy, I can't imagine how this new news must make you feel & hear how worried you are for you daughter. 
Is she also fearful of going back into the classroom? In schools here that are opening teachers have the option as to teach in the classroom OR online. Could she pursue this option? This Covid sure has created a big mess all over.....Praying it ends soon and we can begin to heal. I will keep your daughter in my prayers.
🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, I can't imagine how this new news must make you feel & hear how worried you are for you daughter.
> Is she also fearful of going back into the classroom? In schools here that are opening teachers have the option as to teach in the classroom OR online. Could she pursue this option? This Covid sure has created a big mess all over.....Praying it ends soon and we can begin to heal. I will keep your daughter in my prayers.
> 🌻


Yes she's nervous about going back and she doesn't have the option of teaching online. School is going back full time. Everyone is required to wear a mask but its still scary. Her class is in a portable and I don't see how they are going to social distance or have proper ventilation in a small portable. This whole thing is a mess!!!
Oh by the way....my middle daughter is a school bus driver and just found out the buses will be running at full capacity........70 kids per bus. Thats a lot of germs floating around.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Veggie Garden Produce.
I'm wondering if the produce will have a smokey flavor from all the fires burning here in CA. The air quality is terrible - it hurts the eyes and throat. Good news is the air is much cooler this morning. I'm thinking our marine layer of fog came in last night.


----------



## zooeysmom

Hi folks, figured this was a good thread to post this. I wanted to let you know I'll be away from the forum for a while because life is about to get very busy again. After teaching for 15 years, I am currently pursuing my dream of becoming a licensed marriage and family therapist _and_ licensed professional clinical counselor and am in my final year of grad school, which involves course work, practicum, and I'll be working one day per week. I will need to devote any spare time I have to taking care of my babies. I will miss you while I'm gone! I've enjoyed participating in the forum more frequently for the past few months


----------



## pippersmom

zooeysmom said:


> Hi folks, figured this was a good thread to post this. I wanted to let you know I'll be away from the forum for a while because life is about to get very busy again. After teaching for 15 years, I am currently pursuing my dream of becoming a licensed marriage and family therapist _and_ licensed professional clinical counselor and am in my final year of grad school, which involves course work, practicum, and I'll be working one day per week. I will need to devote any spare time I have to taking care of my babies. I will miss you while I'm gone! I've enjoyed participating in the forum more frequently for the past few months


Congratulations Elizabeth. Best of luck to you and look forward to your return!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

zooeysmom said:


> Hi folks, figured this was a good thread to post this. I wanted to let you know I'll be away from the forum for a while because life is about to get very busy again. After teaching for 15 years, I am currently pursuing my dream of becoming a licensed marriage and family therapist _and_ licensed professional clinical counselor and am in my final year of grad school, which involves course work, practicum, and I'll be working one day per week. I will need to devote any spare time I have to taking care of my babies. I will miss you while I'm gone! I've enjoyed participating in the forum more frequently for the past few months


Elizabeth,
First I will respond with selfishness - You Cant take a leave of absence from us....You are way to valuable to us here on SM.... 🙀 
Your wisdom and insight add so much to this forum. Just this morning I was reading a post thinking Elizabeth needs to answer this one. "We" and I personally will miss you so much! 

Now for the *CONGRATULATIONS* in pursuing your dream - I'm so happy for you !😋 
You will make an excellent marriage & family counselor. 👍
I will be holding you up in prayer: (Time management, Wisdom, Health and of coarse for your babies.) 🙏
PLEASE check in once in awhile and provide us with an update.💞 - Hugs!
🐶🐾🌻


----------



## edelweiss

Congratulations on getting this far, Elizabeth! What a trooper! Best wishes for a good finish. I know you will be a huge success w/those who seek out your help & advice. We look forward to your active return but totally understand. Maybe you could send a sign of life now & then? My own DD is studying for the LSATS (she is presently a college professor but did not get tenure) & hopefully get a scholarship to law school for medical ethics. This is a difficult time to try & change horses in the middle of the stream.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you so much for your kind words, Kathy, Paulann, and Sandi! Sandi, I wish your daughter the best of luck with her career change as well  ((((Hugs)))) Take care!


----------



## wkomorow

Best Elizabeth. This is the time for change for many of us. I am winding down my career over the next couple of years and am looking forward to retirement.


----------



## maggieh

zooeysmom said:


> Hi folks, figured this was a good thread to post this. I wanted to let you know I'll be away from the forum for a while because life is about to get very busy again. After teaching for 15 years, I am currently pursuing my dream of becoming a licensed marriage and family therapist _and_ licensed professional clinical counselor and am in my final year of grad school, which involves course work, practicum, and I'll be working one day per week. I will need to devote any spare time I have to taking care of my babies. I will miss you while I'm gone! I've enjoyed participating in the forum more frequently for the past few months


Good for you! Congratulations on pursuing your dream! That is a fabulous way in which to help other people. All the best to you!


----------



## maggieh

I'm afraid I have some sad news. A dear friend who is about my age (early 60s) has just tested positive for Covid-19. She used to be on this forum so no names, and she found out the results as part of pre-op testing for heart surgery, so obviously she is at very high risk of life-threatening complications. She is terrified, and we are all heartbroken. She's single and lives alone, so this is her worst nightmare. Prayers and love, please!


----------



## pippersmom

maggieh said:


> I'm afraid I have some sad news. A dear friend who is about my age (early 60s) has just tested positive for Covid-19. She used to be on this forum so no names, and she found out the results as part of pre-op testing for heart surgery, so obviously she is at very high risk of life-threatening complications. She is terrified, and we are all heartbroken. She's single and lives alone, so this is her worst nightmare. Prayers and love, please!


Sending prayers for your friend and to all the millions of other people who are battling this horrible disease. If they don't come up with a vaccine soon then let them at least come up with a treatment that's proven to be effective.


----------



## edelweiss

Maggie, this is sad news for sure---I am sorry for your friend. Is she asymptomatic? That could be a bit of good news if so. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom

Thank you, Maggie, and I will keep your dear friend in my prayers!!


----------



## zooeysmom

wkomorow said:


> Best Elizabeth. This is the time for change for many of us. I am winding down my career over the next couple of years and am looking forward to retirement.


Thank you so much, Walter. Wishing you the best as you wind down and look forward to retirement


----------



## maggieh

edelweiss said:


> Maggie, this is sad news for sure---I am sorry for your friend. Is she asymptomatic? That could be a bit of good news if so. I will keep you both in my prayers.


Sandi, unfortunately she is showing symptoms. Thank you for the prayers!


----------



## wkomorow

maggieh said:


> I'm afraid I have some sad news. A dear friend who is about my age (early 60s) has just tested positive for Covid-19. She used to be on this forum so no names, and she found out the results as part of pre-op testing for heart surgery, so obviously she is at very high risk of life-threatening complications. She is terrified, and we are all heartbroken. She's single and lives alone, so this is her worst nightmare. Prayers and love, please!


Wishing her the best. As scary as it is, treatment has improved immensely. The fact she was not symptomatic is a good thing.


----------



## edelweiss

Walter, Maggie said she IS showing symptoms.JFYI


----------



## maggieh

wkomorow said:


> Wishing her the best. As scary as it is, treatment has improved immensely. The fact she was not symptomatic is a good thing.


She is now displaying multiple symptoms. Initially the shortness of breath and fatigue were being attributed to her heart valve problem.


----------



## wkomorow

Sorry Maggie, I hope everything will be OK.


----------



## pippersmom

My hummingbirds are starting to feed really heavily in preparation for their long journey south. It will only be a few more weeks until they leave. This makes me sad. It was so nice to have them here and have life seem "normal". I'm sure not looking forward to the long cold winter and not being able to see family. Can't even imagine Christmas without all the grandkids around.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Maggie I wish you could be more specific but understand. 
I will be praying for her.
I pray for each one of you, we live in uncertain times 
Every time we are out grocery shopping I notice people still not wearing masks and we are now in a mandatory area.

Kathy I will have Christmas here but it will be different we will be social distancing and no kisses😶 I just can't not have Christmas I find myself feeling defeated at times, I am one who enjoys people enjoy hugging, holding hands, etc.
Lorin and I have went to our son's farm and I see my granddaughter Paige we have a quick hug but stay distance apart 
I have thought a lot about this coronvirus about how everyone's lives have changed it saddens me 
I have been in a argument with my oldest daughter about wearing masks, she is a realtor and has a illness that if she were to get the virus she could be one who would be in dire trouble, yet she choses to only wear masks at certain times and feels I take things to serious 
I'm sure I'm not the only one who has had these kind of talks.
I hope all of you are safe 
I LOVE hummingbirds its hard to believe Fall is almost here, I willbe praying for your daughter's.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

maggieh said:


> I'm afraid I have some sad news. A dear friend who is about my age (early 60s) has just tested positive for Covid-19. She used to be on this forum so no names, and she found out the results as part of pre-op testing for heart surgery, so obviously she is at very high risk of life-threatening complications. She is terrified, and we are all heartbroken. She's single and lives alone, so this is her worst nightmare. Prayers and love, please!


Maggie, I'm so sorry. Please know I am holding your friend up in daily prayer. I'm asking that she has a calm and peace that can only come from above and that she feels our prayers and can be assured that she is being watched over by heavenly angels. When is her heart surgery?
Please keep us updated....


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy,
I guess having Covid can have a blessing in disguise. As you know my son in law had Covid so all of us were tested (my daughter, grandkids & me) We all show we have had it (thankfully asymptomatic) so we all have the immunities. Knowing this I spent last week at my daughters house and enjoyed being with the grandkids - Thanksgiving & 
Christmas plans will be made. Of coarse when we go out we still wear the required mask and practice social distancing. I am also encouraging my family to donate blood so it can go toward the plasma injections for those infected. I hear several things are in different stages of trials......Hopefull they will be approved very soon and ready to roll out! 
I am praying for your daughters.....as fall is coming and school will be here very soon.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Cant win here in Northern CA!
If its not Covid its the air quality!


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy,
> I guess having Covid can have a blessing in disguise. As you know my son in law had Covid so all of us were tested (my daughter, grandkids & me) We all show we have had it (thankfully asymptomatic) so we all have the immunities. Knowing this I spent last week at my daughters house and enjoyed being with the grandkids - Thanksgiving &
> Christmas plans will be made. Of coarse when we go out we still wear the required mask and practice social distancing. I am also encouraging my family to donate blood so it can go toward the plasma injections for those infected. I hear several things are in different stages of trials......Hopefull they will be approved very soon and ready to roll out!
> I am praying for your daughters.....as fall is coming and school will be here very soon.


Paulann I'm so glad to hear from you. Haven't seen you here for a while and I was starting to worry that either you were sick or you had to evacuate your home. Glad I was wrong on both cases and you were spending time with your family!!!!!!! I guess in your case, having Covid ( but being asymptomatic) was a blessing because you can now be with your family. I'm so jealous.
School starts here on Sept. 8th and I'm worried it's going to be a disaster.

Have to add that being with our family for Thanksgiving and Christmas won't be an option. With our kids, their spouses and our grandkids there are 21 of us. We aren't allowed more than 10 people together and they say that won't change until the new year at the soonest. 😢 😢 😢


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Paulann I'm so glad to hear from you. Haven't seen you here for a while and I was starting to worry that either you were sick or you had to evacuate your home. Glad I was wrong on both cases and you were spending time with your family!!!!!!! I guess in your case, having Covid ( but being asymptomatic) was a blessing because you can now be with your family. I'm so jealous.
> School starts here on Sept. 8th and I'm worried it's going to be a disaster.
> 
> Have to add that being with our family for Thanksgiving and Christmas won't be an option. With our kids, their spouses and our grandkids there are 21 of us. We aren't allowed more than 10 people together and they say that won't change until the new year at the soonest. 😢 😢 😢


Kathy, Yesterday I got a text from Mare (Jeeps Mommy) that she too tested positive (asymptomatic). The weird thing is both she and I are both considered high risk with compromised immunity and seniors (over 70). So one would think we would have been prime candidates for a full blown case. Very strange this Covid Virus.


----------



## edelweiss

Paulann, so glad to hear you & Mare are both OK---despite the virus. It is so crazy that some do so well & others don't make it! I have no idea why. 
I am traveling next week w/a mask & a face shield. I have to go help my oldest DD who is teaching online & has a son (single mom) who will also be online w/school (2nd grade). She can't manage him & herself---not sure what she will do when we have to come back. Maybe by then he will be more organized. Say prayers for our trip--safety--and that we can get a covid test as soon as we arrive---as we have to isolate until it is returned.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, Yesterday I got a text from Mare (Jeeps Mommy) that she too tested positive (asymptomatic). The weird thing is both she and I are both considered high risk with compromised immunity and seniors (over 70). So one would think we would have been prime candidates for a full blown case. Very strange this Covid Virus.


I am so happy for you and Mare that you guys didn't get symptoms . This virus is so unpredictable


----------



## pippersmom

edelweiss said:


> Paulann, so glad to hear you & Mare are both OK---despite the virus. It is so crazy that some do so well & others don't make it! I have no idea why.
> I am traveling next week w/a mask & a face shield. I have to go help my oldest DD who is teaching online & has a son (single mom) who will also be online w/school (2nd grade). She can't manage him & herself---not sure what she will do when we have to come back. Maybe by then he will be more organized. Say prayers for our trip--safety--and that we can get a covid test as soon as we arrive---as we have to isolate until it is returned.


Have a safe trip Sandi and stay healthy.


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Maggie I wish you could be more specific but understand.
> I will be praying for her.
> I pray for each one of you, we live in uncertain times
> Every time we are out grocery shopping I notice people still not wearing masks and we are now in a mandatory area.
> 
> Kathy I will have Christmas here but it will be different we will be social distancing and no kisses😶 I just can't not have Christmas I find myself feeling defeated at times, I am one who enjoys people enjoy hugging, holding hands, etc.
> Lorin and I have went to our son's farm and I see my granddaughter Paige we have a quick hug but stay distance apart
> I have thought a lot about this coronvirus about how everyone's lives have changed it saddens me
> I have been in a argument with my oldest daughter about wearing masks, she is a realtor and has a illness that if she were to get the virus she could be one who would be in dire trouble, yet she choses to only wear masks at certain times and feels I take things to serious
> I'm sure I'm not the only one who has had these kind of talks.
> I hope all of you are safe
> I LOVE hummingbirds its hard to believe Fall is almost here, I willbe praying for your daughter's.


Paula I'm sorry that you have to worry about your daughter not wearing a mask. My husband wants to go back to work soon but he told his boss that he won't come back without masks and his boss says "he doesn't believe in masks". WHAT??!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

edelweiss said:


> Paulann, so glad to hear you & Mare are both OK---despite the virus. It is so crazy that some do so well & others don't make it! I have no idea why.
> I am traveling next week w/a mask & a face shield. I have to go help my oldest DD who is teaching online & has a son (single mom) who will also be online w/school (2nd grade). She can't manage him & herself---not sure what she will do when we have to come back. Maybe by then he will be more organized. Say prayers for our trip--safety--and that we can get a covid test as soon as we arrive---as we have to isolate until it is returned.


Thank you Sandi..... 
Of coarse I will be praying for traveling mercies, quick turnaround on Covid testing, and that you will be able to fall into a routine with helping your grandson and daughter. 🙏 
Are you bringing the fluffs and hubby?
I'm sure you will be a BIG BLESSING!!!!! 

Also....Are you anywhere near the incoming hurricane? Please let us know so we can pray about this too. 
My 97 yr old Mother is by Houston, her bridge going to her house always floods and isolates her.... and my brother is toward LA side of Tx and will get clobbered. So much power & destruction!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

My daughter texted me this picture. 
She has a Back-To-School bin set up for each child. The only thing missing is their back packs on the hooks.....Those won't be needed this year as online school from home (at least at this point).
I noticed their masks hanging from each hook too. LOL!
She is so organized.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> My daughter texted me this picture.
> She has a Back-To-School bin set up for each child. The only thing missing is their back packs on the hooks.....Those won't be needed this year as online school from home (at least at this point).
> I noticed their masks hanging from each hook too. LOL!
> She is so organized.
> 
> View attachment 274894


She is VERY organized!!!!! Wow. They delayed school here by 1 week. Its going to start on Sept 15th instead of the 8th. Not sure what difference that is going to make. My daughter has been going in to get her classroom set up but because she is in a portable classroom this year she said its impossible to space the desks 6 feet apart. Keep in mind she is teaching in the Mennonite community this year where all of our most RECENT outbreaks have occurred. Don't ask me if I'm worried. 😨
My other daughter who is a school bus driver chose NOT to drive bus this year. When she drives bus she has to take her own kids on the bus with her and since her youngest is only 10 months old and can't wear a mask on a bus packed with 70 kids, it's just too risky. Have I mentioned that I hate this pandemic and long for life to be back to normal.


----------



## pippersmom

This is kind of funny. This morning my husband saw a flock of ducks flying in their V formation. At the end of the V, flying right along with them as part of their formation was a goose. Apparently this goose must think he's a duck.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> This is kind of funny. This morning my husband saw a flock of ducks flying in their V formation. At the end of the V, flying right along with them as part of their formation was a goose. Apparently this goose must think he's a duck.


Thats funny! 
Reminded me of when I was a kid and we played this game:
"DUCK - DUCK - *GOOSE*" (LOL!!!)
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I haven't seen any post from Addison & his crew here on SM for awhile. I'm hoping he is ok. 
I'm not on Facebook - Wondering if maybe he has been posting over there?
Any update/news sure would put my mind at ease! I miss him!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## edelweiss

He does post (almost, if not daily) & is well. Like some others who live alone, it is not easy but he is giving it a royal "try!"


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Wow Paulann your daughter is totally organized
I noticed the masks, its such a shame we all have to endure this

🤣 duck duck goose🤣

Kathy I have been praying for you and your family would you mind sharing your daughter's name, I hope the
Mennonites wear masks


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Wow Paulann your daughter is totally organized
> I noticed the masks, its such a shame we all have to endure this
> 
> 🤣 duck duck goose🤣
> 
> Kathy I have been praying for you and your family would you mind sharing your daughter's name, I hope the
> Mennonites wear masks


Yes Paula they will all be wearing masks but they have to take them off to eat so I can't help but be worried. I'm hoping the community outbreak is over by the time school starts. 
My daughters name is Traci.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

edelweiss said:


> He does post (almost, if not daily) & is well. Like some others who live alone, it is not easy but he is giving it a royal "try!"


Sandi, Kathy
I'm glad to hear Addison is ok......He and his fluffs are in my prayers. 🙏
It feels like one of the "family" is missing - PLEASE tell him that he is greatly missed here on SM - It is not the same without his "LIKES" and posted pictures. Hoping he will check in here once in awhile. 
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Sandi,
What day this week do you leave for your daughters house?🙏
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Sandi, Kathy
> I'm glad to hear Addison is ok......He and his fluffs are in my prayers. 🙏
> It feels like one of the "family" is missing - PLEASE tell him that he is greatly missed here on SM - It is not the same without his "LIKES" and posted pictures. Hoping he will check in here once in awhile.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


I posted on Addison's Facebook page to tell him we are missing seeing him here


----------



## pippersmom

Feeling a little "down" today. They said on the news that MAYBE we will have a vaccine by next spring. That's too long. I was praying for one by Christmas. 😢 
I think my hummingbirds, which I LOVE, are starting to migrate now. I have one little male that has been guarding the feeder for a couple of weeks now. I haven't seen him since early this morning and he usually sits in the tree right by the feeder all day long so I think he started his long journey south today. It's a very windy day here so I pray he stays safe. At least I got a few pictures of him this morning. The females usually leave a week or two after the males so I know that my summer enjoyment is coming to an end.


----------



## edelweiss

I know you are sad, Kathy! My heart is heavy for you. Maybe you will be surprised w/a bit of good weather prolonging the "adieu"---sending hugs.
I am alive & well. Life here is hectic. It takes 3 adults & one mom to keep Marco occupied. We are woofed & go to bed "with the chickens" because M is so excited we are here that he is up very early & knocking on our door in the basement! He starts school Thurs a week from today! He has a new violin teacher that he loves & she makes it more fun than the last one. He has a family friend (just graduated high school who comes for 2 hrs. each day---thank God---he is very good w/M as he has twin brothers who are a few yrs. older than M. they do art together or fish or just putz. 
Lisi got to the cat food today---I don't think she ate any as she was already off of her own food---but just to make sure I gave her H Peroxide & made her vomit---no food in it. She did eat dinner after refusing breakfast so I was happy w/that. I hope I survive my 3 wks. here. I do have fun w/M when he is in a cooperative mood---usually when he is rested in the AM---Dwt. entertained him this AM but really, I don't remember my own kids being so demanding.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Feeling a little "down" today. They said on the news that MAYBE we will have a vaccine by next spring. That's too long. I was praying for one by Christmas. 😢
> I think my hummingbirds, which I LOVE, are starting to migrate now. I have one little male that has been guarding the feeder for a couple of weeks now. I haven't seen him since early this morning and he usually sits in the tree right by the feeder all day long so I think he started his long journey south today. It's a very windy day here so I pray he stays safe. At least I got a few pictures of him this morning. The females usually leave a week or two after the males so I know that my summer enjoyment is coming to an end.


Kathy, I prayed for you this morning my dear friend. I'm asking that today will be a better day.
Here in US the news has said that many companies are in trial phase of a vaccine - One says possibly NOVEMBER. Some are saying that the "Therapy treatments" that are nearing readiness are much better options than a vaccine. Like HIV we don't have a vaccine but we treat with "therapy options" that are very successful. I'm thankful that the Covid death toll and hospitalizations continue going down - Drs now can treat this dreaded virus very successfully. It's those that have preexisting condition (heart, diabetes, obesity, etc) that are still in danger.

Good byes are hard..........especially to those little beauties that have provided you with so many hours of enjoyment. I too am hoping that the long migration will go well and the little hummers will have safe travels. It amazes me how they know the perfect right time to start their journey and the route - no GPS required! Us humans could sure use that gift!
Farmers Almanac predicts this will be a COLD winter - I'm hoping they are wrong. Cold weather and this aging body do not get along........Hugs my friend!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Every year on the first day of school I get a picture of my grandchildren standing in front of their house in their school uniforms with back-packs on holding a sign with the year on it. This year the picture was of them standing in front of their house in casual attire holding their laptops. LOL!!! Later in the day my daughter sent me a picture of the youngest sitting at her "desk" looking at her laptop with her hand over her heart and saying the "Pledge of Allegiance" (yes her school still does this) - Strange interacting with a lap top! I am concerned at them spending 6 hours a day starring at a computer screen - can't be good! I guess these are the times we currently live in.

TOP selling feature on ZILLOW today!
This is the hottest thing parents are looking for in homes - number of bedrooms doesn't matter - square footage doesn't matter.......LOL!!!! 
Just a little humor for this Thursday!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Just read this. Hope its true & actually happens!

_"The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has asked governors and health departments to prepare to distribute a vaccine as soon as November. In a letter dated Aug. 27, CDC Director Dr. Robert Redfield said states will soon receive permit applications from medical supply company McKesson, which HHS tapped to help distribute the vaccine. He said they may need to waive some licensing and permit requirements that could delay the process."_


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Just read this. Hope its true & actually happens!
> 
> _"The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has asked governors and health departments to prepare to distribute a vaccine as soon as November. In a letter dated Aug. 27, CDC Director Dr. Robert Redfield said states will soon receive permit applications from medical supply company McKesson, which HHS tapped to help distribute the vaccine. He said they may need to waive some licensing and permit requirements that could delay the process."_


I heard that too for the US but i also heard that they don't know for sure if it works and if it's safe. Canada is still saying that we won't see one until at least next spring. I'm so discouraged right now. My husband needs to go back to work soon but his boss won't have masks at work. He says "he doesn't believe in masks". I don't get it....what's not to believe in. We're not talking about Santa Claus or the tooth fairy. We're talking about keeping people alive and healthy. I don't know what he's going to do because with his job he can't physical distance from the other employees. 

I always get the same pictures on the first day of school as you do. Kids all have new backpacks and new clothes and are holding up a sign saying what grade they are in. 
Our first day of school got pushed back until Sept. 15th to give school boards more time to prepare. I feel bad for my oldest granddaughter who is in high school. From now until Nov. they will be doing a 1st "semester" of just 2 subjects. One subject one week, and the second subject the next week and then keep alternating like that. Can you imagine sitting through 6 1/2 hours every day for a week straight of a subject like math or history or something that you find boring. How do they think they can keep the students attention on the same subject for that many hours for a week straight.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thanks Kathy I now have a name to pray for 
I hope everyone is well.


----------



## maggieh

maggieh said:


> I'm afraid I have some sad news. A dear friend who is about my age (early 60s) has just tested positive for Covid-19. She used to be on this forum so no names, and she found out the results as part of pre-op testing for heart surgery, so obviously she is at very high risk of life-threatening complications. She is terrified, and we are all heartbroken. She's single and lives alone, so this is her worst nightmare. Prayers and love, please!


For those who are FB friends with Debbie, you've already seen the posts with some of her updates. She had a mild case of Covid-19 and is doing well. Her elderly mother was also infected with the novel coronavirus, developed pneumonia, was hospitalized, and has returned home but is still very weak. Debbie has a new date for her heart surgery, so hopefully things will continue to improve for both her and her mom!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

maggieh said:


> For those who are FB friends with Debbie, you've already seen the posts with some of her updates. She had a mild case of Covid-19 and is doing well. Her elderly mother was also infected with the novel coronavirus, developed pneumonia, was hospitalized, and has returned home but is still very weak. Debbie has a new date for her heart surgery, so hopefully things will continue to improve for both her and her mom!


Maggie, Thank you for the update. 
I am not on Facebook so I appreciate your posting here on SM.
Glad Debbie is doing well and I will continue praying that her mother gets stronger and will be well by her heart surgery day.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

I LOVE LUCY!
I wonder what October, November, December....... will look like?
🙀


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Where is FALL weather?
Very HOT here - Abella and I are lethargic.
Records being broken all over the state - 121 in LA yesterday! Sierras are burning and various fires all over our beautiful state. We desperately could use a refreshing rain storm about now......
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Please remember us in your thoughts and prayers.
The sky is bright orange - so weird for this time of the day.
Santa Ana winds also kicked in last night which is terrible news for fire fighters.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Please remember us in your thoughts and prayers.
> The sky is bright orange - so weird for this time of the day.
> Santa Ana winds also kicked in last night which is terrible news for fire fighters.
> 
> View attachment 274925


Oh my, that looks horrific. I can't even imagine how scary it must be. Stay safe Paulann.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Paulann I have been praying for you, I can't believe how hot it is there.
I wonder how the homeless people are doing 
The poor animals 

We had high winds here, trees were uprooted , we also have a fire close to my daughter Tammy's house 
Its so dry in the woods,

Yesterday Lorin and I went to Applebees for lunch, it was our first time going to a restaurant 
We were happy to see they were taking all the precautions, we enjoyed the restaurant especially because they only allowed a certain amount of people in the restaurant 
We are trying to take every precautionwhen we are out.
The girls had their spa(grooming day) yesterday 
We took Maddie to the vets last week we all wore masks. We felt safe
We are planning on going shopping this week we really need to get out some


----------



## edelweiss

Best wishes to each of you as we venture out. . . lockdown has been hard for everyone. Paula---you are such a blessing to all of us. Paulann, my prayers are hovering over you! We can't live in fear, but we CAN & should be careful. My love to all of you!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Matilda's mommy said:


> Paulann I have been praying for you, I can't believe how hot it is there.
> I wonder how the homeless people are doing
> The poor animals
> 
> We had high winds here, trees were uprooted , we also have a fire close to my daughter Tammy's house
> Its so dry in the woods,
> 
> Yesterday Lorin and I went to Applebees for lunch, it was our first time going to a restaurant
> We were happy to see they were taking all the precautions, we enjoyed the restaurant especially because they only allowed a certain amount of people in the restaurant
> We are trying to take every precautionwhen we are out.
> The girls had their spa(grooming day) yesterday
> We took Maddie to the vets last week we all wore masks. We felt safe
> We are planning on going shopping this week we really need to get out some


Paula, I am so glad you, Lorin and the girls are "safely" adventuring out again. This is so important for us humans. Being restricted and secluded is not healthy. Here our restaurants are only cleared to have outdoor dining. Was Maddies vet appt last week a "routine" check up?

Thank you for your coveted prayers - The fires have sure made the skies look like something one reads about in Revelations. I just keep staring out my window in amazement. They tell us not to go outside and not even to walk our dogs outside. These pictures are from the middle of the day.
So thankful for our special friendship..... Hugs!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Yes the pictures remind me of Revelations also.
Stay safe Paulann, I am certain all the smoke and the virus make many fearful especially those with lung issues 
I read today that the sheriff department in Spokane said they caught a woman starting a fire she had put crates and grass and had just walked away from it.
I will never understand people like that, she definitely needs help

We had taken Maddie to the vets because she was constantly trying to lick her bum
The vet checked her anal glands and checked to see if she had worms, of course she didn't no answers, but peace of mind and a lighter pocketbook 🤣 $160 and when she got home she never tried to lick again


----------



## pippersmom

Does anyone besides me feel like this virus is never going to go away. 🥺


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Paula, I am so glad you, Lorin and the girls are "safely" adventuring out again. This is so important for us humans. Being restricted and secluded is not healthy. Here our restaurants are only cleared to have outdoor dining. Was Maddies vet appt last week a "routine" check up?
> 
> Thank you for your coveted prayers - The fires have sure made the skies look like something one reads about in Revelations. I just keep staring out my window in amazement. They tell us not to go outside and not even to walk our dogs outside. These pictures are from the middle of the day.
> 
> 
> So thankful for our special friendship..... Hugs!
> 
> View attachment 274926
> View attachment 274927


I just saw some pictures of the fires on the news. I can't even imagine what it must be like living there. How close to the fires are you. Praying for everyone involved. Having to deal with the fires along with trying to deal with Covid ......i just can't even imagine.


----------



## pippersmom

Just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm starting to hate listening to the news. I hear the numbers in the US are going up as are ours . I gave in and made a hair appointment for Monday. My hair looks so bad and since there is no end to this virus in sight I really need a trim or I'm going to look like a cave woman soon. 
I'm pretty sure my last hummingbird left today so now summer is officially over. 
I hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

pippersmom said:


> Just wondering how everyone is doing. I'm starting to hate listening to the news. I hear the numbers in the US are going up as are ours . I gave in and made a hair appointment for Monday. My hair looks so bad and since there is no end to this virus in sight I really need a trim or I'm going to look like a cave woman soon.
> I'm pretty sure my last hummingbird left today so now summer is officially over.
> I hope everyone is doing ok.


Kathy, How did your hair cut turn out? Amazing how something as simple as a haircut can make one feel so much better! My hummingbirds are starting to be very territorial around my feeders. I'm thinking perhaps their natural food is getting somewhat limited. It looks like an airport with all of them in their holding patterns around my 6 feeders. LOL!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

YAY!
Grandkids started regular school today. They are so excited to be back in the classroom. Their school had to submit plans with all the precautions implemented to the county and then be inspected before being approved to open. Parents were given pages and pages of "protocol & rules" but its all worth it to have them back in the classroom learning & with friends,


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, How did your hair cut turn out? Amazing how something as simple as a haircut can make one feel so much better! My hummingbirds are starting to be very territorial around my feeders. I'm thinking perhaps their natural food is getting somewhat limited. It looks like an airport with all of them in their holding patterns around my 6 feeders. LOL!
> [/Q


My hair turned out good but I was nervous to go. I checked online to make sure we didn't have any cases in our immediate area before I went. My hair is totally different than normal. Normally I kept my hair really short which required regular visits to the hairdresser but I don't want to keep going there a lot now so it had grown out enough that I got her to cut it in a kind of bob style so that I can just let it grow for a long time without it looking like a cave woman style. This way I can now stay away from the hairdresser for a long time again. Ontario cases are climbing drastically.
My hummingbirds are all gone and I miss them. I think hummingbirds are so funny and cute when they get territorial and sit on guard duty.


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> YAY!
> Grandkids started regular school today. They are so excited to be back in the classroom. Their school had to submit plans with all the precautions implemented to the county and then be inspected before being approved to open. Parents were given pages and pages of "protocol & rules" but its all worth it to have them back in the classroom learning & with friends,
> 
> 
> View attachment 274956


Paulann your grandkids are so beautiful. They all look so much alike.
My grandkids all went back a week ago. My daughter ( the teacher ) is thinking of taking her 10 year old out of school and switching to virtual learning. My granddaughter ( the 10 year old ) has cystic fibrosis so she knows she is at high risk of serious illness if she gets covid and the kids in her class are not very well behaved kids so knowing that she is scared to get sick they deliberately went up to her desk and rubbed their hands all over her stuff and told her they hoped they gave her germs. Now my granddaughter doesn't want to go back to school and actually threw up this morning when she got up. She is at home now and her parents are calling the principal to make other arrangements. This breaks my heart knowing that she is probably sitting there thinking she might die because of what the kids in her class did.

Came back here to add that since school started here in Ontario a week ago, there have been 210 cases of covid reported in schools and 2 schools have had to totally shut back down due to numerous outbreaks. So scary!


----------



## Abella's Mommy

Kathy, Im so sorry to hear about your granddaughter. Kids can be so mean & cruel. I'm thinking the teacher needs to have a good talk with the class about bullying & kindness. No child should have to worry thinking she may die....I'm hoping her parents told her that she will not die from this terrible mean scheme from her classmates (statistics are 99.997% of kids don't die from covid). I'm praying that a solution will be found for her (and her classmates). 💞


----------



## pippersmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Kathy, Im so sorry to hear about your granddaughter. Kids can be so mean & cruel. I'm thinking the teacher needs to have a good talk with the class about bullying & kindness. No child should have to worry thinking she may die....I'm hoping her parents told her that she will not die from this terrible mean scheme from her classmates (statistics are 99.997% of kids don't die from covid). I'm praying that a solution will be found for her (and her classmates). 💞


Most kids don't get real sick from covid but Grace ( my granddaughter) has cystic fibrosis and the Dr's don't know what covid will do to someone with cystic fibrosis. The principal went in and had a good talk with the class and her teacher ( who was away the day this all happened) also had a good talk with them and explained that Grace has CF and her situation is different. She went back to school yesterday and her day was much better but she has the option of virtual learning if things don't work out.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Kathy will we ever have some kind of norm
We are being hit hard,
Remember when I said my x daughter in law who is a beautician was going to
come to my house and do my hair, well I just had this uncomfortable feeling
and cancelled her coming over, she has text me a few times offering me to her house
I never did, fast forward we were texting yesterday and she mentioned my granddaughter had the coronvirus
Lauren is 15, my daughter in law said the virus wasn't bad at all😮
What the heck.....
Needless to say I won't be having my hair cut for some time
I love you dear friend


----------



## pippersmom

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kathy will we ever have some kind of norm
> We are being hit hard,
> Remember when I said my x daughter in law who is a beautician was going to
> come to my house and do my hair, well I just had this uncomfortable feeling
> and cancelled her coming over, she has text me a few times offering me to her house
> I never did, fast forward we were texting yesterday and she mentioned my granddaughter had the coronvirus
> Lauren is 15, my daughter in law said the virus wasn't bad at all😮
> What the heck.....
> Needless to say I won't be having my hair cut for some time
> I love you dear friend


Oh Paula, I'm so glad you hadn't went to her place. Maybe the virus isn't bad for a 15 year old but for us oldies it can be VERY serious. I'm so glad you trusted your instinct. I ended up getting my hair cut last Monday. I was nervous to go but knew if I ever wanted to do it I had to do it now because things are starting to get bad again here in Ontario. I checked online to make sure we had no cases in our immediate area before I went and I got it cut in a style that I won't have to worry about going back for a very long time. Even when it grows it will still look ok now.
I sometimes wonder if it will be like this forever. What if they never find a vaccine that works. 
Stay safe Paula and keep trusting your instincts.


----------



## pippersmom

Ontario is officially in the "second wave". A month ago, here in Ontario, we only had 33 new cases per day. Now we have 700 new cases per day. That's the highest amount we have ever had. Canadian Thanksgiving is in 2 more weeks and I imagine the cases will soar even more after that because of people not following the social distancing rules.  Needless to say, my husband and Pipper and myself will be spending Thanksgiving alone.


----------



## pippersmom

How are things going where all you guys live. From what I have heard on the news it's not going good. The same here in Ontario. For the first time ever, today we had over 1,000 new cases. It's the results of people not listening and getting together for Thanksgiving two weeks ago. If people would only follow the rules 😢 I miss seeing everyone on here. I hope you guys are all staying safe.


----------

